# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  TA NJOHIM ALLAHUN - Hoxhë Enis Rama

## Selma*

*Ligjërata e parë - Pse duhet ta njohim Allahun*

http://www.qsi-ks.com/webi/shiqovideo.php?id=513




*Seria  Ta njohim Allahun*

*Ligjërata e parë - Pse duhet ta njohim Allahun*

*Allahu ka emrat më të bukur (mirë), prandaj Atë thirreni me ta, (El-Aëraf, 180)*

*Vërejtje: Për kuptim të drejtë të këtyre ligjëratave kushtëzohet dëgjimi i tyre paraprak në këtë web adresë: http://www.qsi-ks.com*

E fillojmë këtë shkrim duke e lutur Allahun e Madhëruar që ta bëjë këtë temë të rëndësishme për përmirësimin e jetës sonë dhe raporteve me Allahun dhe të gjitha atyre dobive që pritën të realizohen përmes kësaj teme. Ngase është me rëndësi që në fillim të çdo teme të dijmë se çfarë dëshirojmë përmes saj.

Edhe pse dijetarët islam kur kanë folur për trajtimin e kësaj teme kanë thënë se dobitë janë të panumërta dhe se nuk ka numër që mund të perkufizoj dobitë e të folurit për Allahun. Ata janë munduar që ti përmendin disa dobi të përmbledhura që së paku besimtari të jetë me i përmbledhur dhe i orientuar drejtë qëllimeve të caktuara.

Natyrshmëria themelore dhe esenciale në të cilën Allahu e ka krijuar njeriun ësthë që ai ta njeh Allahun dhe çdo ngyrim tjetër që ngadhnjen mbi këtë ngjyrim fillon që dalëngadal ta largoj njeriun nga natyrshmëria e tij. Mirëpo nuk i mjafton njeriut që ta njeh Allahun vetëm përmes kesaj natyrshmërie në të cilën është krijuar dhe per këtë arsye Allahu e ka ndihmuar këtë natyrshmëeri me dërgimin e pejgamberëve dhe zbritjën e librave. Në qoftë se shiqojmë se cili ka qenë fokusi me i madh i misionit të pejgamberëve dhe përmbajtën e librave të zbritur do te vërejmë se është i përqëndruar në besimin në Allahun dhe njohjen e Tij. Që përmes kësaj njohje pastaj njerëzit ta adhurojnë Allahun. Dhe kjo njohje realizohet përmes njohjës së emrave dhe cilësive të Tij që Allahu e ka mundësuar përmes gjuhëve të pejgamberëve dhe librave të cilët i ka zbritur. Dhe prej pejgamberëve me te cilin edhe është përmbyllur misioni i pejgamberëve dhe i cili ka qenë më i dijshmi për Allahun është Muhamedi (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të). Andaj asnjë popull nuk e ka pasur nderin që ta njeh Allahu si e ka nderin umeti i tij. Asnjë pejgamber nuk ka pasur hapësirë që tua spjegon dhe tua bënë të çartë umetit të tij njohjen e Allahut ashtu siq ua ka bërë Muhamedi (paqja dhe shpetimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të).

Tema që kemi filluar me të dhe që ka të bëjë me Emrat dhe Cilesitë e Allahut është temë e gjërë dhe nga dijetarët është trajtuar në dy kahje:

*Kahja e parë* që është ndjek në trajtimin e kësaj teme ka të bejë me rregullat apo kuptimet e drejta të këtyre Emrave dhe Cilësive duke i kundërshtuar kështu grupacionet e ndryshme të bidatçinjëve, filozofëve dhe të devijuarve të ndryshëm të cilët kanë tentuar që të imponojnë kuptime të ndryshme filozofike në njohjën e Allahut. Një pjesë e këtyre rregullave është shtjelluar ne librin e komentuar Akide Vasitije.

*Kahja e dytë* ka të bëjë me ndikimin e këtyre emrave në jetën e besimtarit. Në këtë kahje përfshihet e tërë ajo se si duhet të ndikohet pozitivisht një besimtar nga ndonjë emër i caktuar i Allahut. Ashtu siq thotë edhe Ibn Kajimi: Të edukohet nën hijën e emrave të Allahut. Dhe çdo emër i Allahut i mundëson besimtarit një adhurim të caktuar dhe edukim të caktuar. Prandaj është projekt i veqantë për një besimtar që të përmirësoj kualitetin e adhurimeve përmes Emrave të Allahut dhe të tejkaloj sprovat e kësaj bote, ta kuptoj këtë botë e kështu me radhë. Dhe ajo që do të trajtohet ne këto ligjerata është kahja e dytë.

Ibn Tejmije lidhur me termin njohja e Allahut thotë se selefët e kanë përdorur këtë term tepër andaj kanë thënë filani e njeh Allahun ose kanë thënë dija për Zotin. Çka kanë pasur për qëllim selefi me këtë? Ibn Tejmije thotë se kanë pasur për qëllim dy gjëra. E para kanë pasur për qëllim vetë njohjen e Allahut ose e kane pasur për qëllim i njeh rregullat dhe dispozitat të cilat të afrojnë tek Allahu më së miri.

*Njerëzit në njohjen Allahut ndahen në tri kategori:*

*Kategoria e parë* janë ata të cilët e njohin Allahun në kuptim të përgjitshëm. Të cilët janë të devotshëm por nuk njohin se çka shpie tek Allahu. Pra ai nuk din rregulla të shumta por e njeh Allahun. Psh ia ka frikën, apo në qoftë se përmendet Allahu i rrjedhin lotët, falet kohë të gjatë, lexon Kuran etj. Pra e njeh Allahun dhe nga dashuria e kësaj njohje e adhuron por ai nuk din shumë rregulla. Nuk din psh te spjegoj rregullat e abdesit, rregullat e namazit dhe i mungon kjo njohje.

*Kategoria e dytë* janë ata të cilët i njohin rregullat të cilat shpiejnë tek Allahu por fatkeqsisht nuk e njohin Allahun. Dhe mund të japë spjegim të thatë si psh: kjo është farz, kjo është haram dhe këto i din shumë bukur mirëpo pa gjallëri të caktuar dhe pa e shpier tek Allahu. Dhe kjo kategori e njerëzve janë që quhen si të dijshëm për hallallin dhe haramin.

*Kategoria e tretë* janë ata të cilët kanë bashkuar mes ketyre dy kategorive. Edhe e njeh Allahun edhe është ekspert i njohjës se hallallit dhe haramit. Dhe kjo është ajo më e mira e mundshme që një besimtar mund ta arrijë.

Dijetarët kanë përmendur se dobitë të cilat i arrinë një besimtar me studimin e kësaj teme ose me ndjekjen e këtyre ligjeratave janë të shumta. Më poshtë do të përmenden vetëm disa dobi për të kuptuar se përballë çfarë teme jemi, ku do te shkojmë dhe të mundohemi që të bëjmë nje verifikim të kohëpaskohshëm të realizimit të këtyre qëllimeve se a po shkojmë ku duhet apo kemi devijuar nga qëllimi. Prandaj, kjo ligjeratë e parë dhe këto pika që do të përmenden me poshtë do të na mundësojnë që ta mbajmë veten të orinetuar brenda një qëllimi të caktuar:

*1.* Qëllimi kryesor dhe final i besimtarit është që Allahu të jetë i kënaqur me të. Të gjitha qëllimet tjera pastaj renditen nën këtë qëllim si psh: Futja në xhennet, ruajtja nga xhehnemi etj.

Besimtari e din se kënaqësia e Allahut nuk mund të arrihet në qoftë se Allahu nuk i jep sukses robit që të ndjek rrugën e kësaj kënaqësie. Dhe kjo kënaqësi është e ndërtuar në besimin në Allahun dhe në vepra të mira. Kurse ajo që e stimulon dhe motivon besimtarin dhe i ndihmon atij që ta ngrisë këtë peshë deri në kënaqësinë e Allahut është njohja e Allahut. Ngase besimi nuk është i lehtë dhe këtë gjë e kanë thënë edhe kodrat kur iu është kërkuar besimi (në kuptim të kryerjës së obligimeve).

33:72. Ne ua ofruam amanetin (obligimet) qiejve, tokës dhe maleve, e ato nuk deshën ta marrin përsipër atë dhe u frikësuan prej tij, ndërsa njeriu atë e mori mbi vete; dhe ai i bëri padrejt vetes, dhe ishte i padijshëm.

إ نَّا عَِرَضْنَا اِلَْْمَانَةَ عَِلَى اِلسَّمَاوَا ت وَِالَْْرْ ض وَِالْ جبَا ل فَِأَبَ يْنَ أَِن يَِحْ ملْنَ هَا وَِأَشْفَقْنَ منْ هَا وَِِحَمَلَهَاِ
﴾ ا لْنسَا نِ إِۖ نَّه كَِانَ ظَِل ومًا جَِ هولًً ﴿ِ ٢٧

Andaj këtë barrë të cilën nuk mund ta bartin kodrat e mëdha, bjeshkët e larta e bartë njeriu me lejen e Allahut. Por për ta bartur me bartje të suksesshme që e shpie deri tek kënaqësia e Allahut duhet të jetë gjithmonë i furnizuar me nohjen e Allahut. Dhe kudo që ka shkëputje në mes tij dhe njohjës së Allahut do të reflektoj kjo shkëputje me zbehje të besimit në Allahun dhe në kualitet të adhurimeve.

Andaj kjo njohje na duhet ngase çdo gjë që mësojmë pas kësaj njohje do të jetë më e sigurtë, dhe çdo gjë që kemi mësuar para kësaj njohje mund të jetë diskutabile dhe jo e sigurtë.

*2.* Dijetarët islam kur e kanë bërë selektimin e shkencave islame kanë thënë se njohja e Allahut me emrat e Tij është baza e çdo dije. Ai që nuk e njeh Allahu nuk ka njohur asgjë. Andaj Ibn Kajimi thotë: Dija për emrat e bukur të Allahut është bazë e çdo diturie dhe bazë për çdo dituri. Ngase çdo dije tjetër përveq asaj që ka të bëjë me njohjen e Allahut ose është dije e ndërlidhur me krijimin ose është dije e ndërlidhur me urdhërin. Pra çdo dije e njerëzve ose ka të bëjë me krijimin (dhe këtu janë të përfshira të gjitha shkencat) ose ka të bëjë me urdhërin (atë që na ka urdhëruar me të Allahu). Dhe pastaj thotë Ibn Kajimi e kush është burimi i krijimit dhe urdhërit ? Është Allahu andaj nga ky aspekt njohja e Allahut bëhet bazë e çdo shkence dhe bazë për çdo shkencë. Dhe për këtë arsye shpesh herë njerëzit të cilët e njohin një aspekt të caktuar të krijimtarisë së Allahut bëjnë më shumë dëm se dobi. Dhe në këtë mënyrë keqpërdoret shkenca dhe zbulimet shkencore shëndrrohen në armik të njeriut, duke i sjellur njerëzimit luftëra, armiqësi në vend se tu sjellin lumturi dhe kënaqësi. Pse ndodh kjo? Për shkak se nuk është nisur dija nga njohja e Allahut. Ngjajshëm me këtë ndodh edhe me ata të cilët nuk e kryejnë ndonjë urdhër. Duke e ditur se një urdhëresë e caktuar është obligim nuk e kryen atë. Kjo ngase nuk e kanë bërë nisjën e njohjës së kësaj dije nga njohja e Allahut. Dhe pastaj thotë Ibn Kajimi sa më tepër ke përfshirë (ke marrë) nga dija për emrat e bukur të Allahut për aq ke përfshirë nga njhouritë e tjera ngase është bazë. Dhe se të gjitha njohjet tjera kanë dalë pikërisht nga nga kjo. Në qoftë se psh ti e njeh drjejtë kuptimin e emrit të Allahut الْخَ ال - Krijuesi, a nuk do ta kesh më të lehtë pastaj ta kuptosh se si ka filluar krijimi, qysh ka filluar etj. Padyshim se do ta kesh me lehtë. Por, kur përjashtohet ky emër i Allahut atëherë lindin kuptime të gabuara siq është rasti i atyre të cilët mendojnë se njerëzit e kanë prejardhjen nga majmunët dhe në këtë mënyrë degradohet edhe njerëzimi.

Një nga dijetarët e njohur thotë: Gjëja e parë që Allahu ua ka bërë obligim krijesave është ta njohin Allahun. Sepse kur njerëzit e njohin Allahun e adhurojnë Atë. Andaj obligohet muslimani që ta njeh Allahun dhe ti njeh kuptimet e këtyre emrave për ta madhëruar Allahun me madhërim të vërtetë. Andaj në qoftë se një njeri dëshiron që të krijoj raporte me një njeri tjetër paraprakisht interesohet për emrin e tij, vendin ku jeton e informata tjera të rëndësishme. Pra interesohet për çdo detaj të tij të vogël apo të madh vetëm pse dëshiron të bashkëpunoj në një rrafsh të caktuar. E si mundesh ti të lidhësh kontratë të adhurimit që përfshin tërë jetën tendë me dikë që nuk e njeh. Pra, duhet ta njohim Allahun që të ketë kuptim marrëveshja dhe kontrata jonë e lidhur për adhurim të Allahut.

*3.* Njohja e Allahu ndikon në shtimin e imanit. Dhe ne dëshirojmë që përmes këtyre ligjeratave të na shtohet imani dhe sa herë që të shtohet imani dihet se qfarë reflektime ka në jetën e besimtarit.

Shejh Sadi thotë: Besimi në emrat e bukur të Allahut dhe njohja e tyre me kuptimet e tyre përfshijnë në realitet tri llojet e teuhidit. Krejtë teuhidi këtu është i mbledhur pastaj nga këtu ndahet. Në qoftë se dëshiron ta njohësh se kush meriton të adhurohet e njeh përmes emrave të Tij. Në qoftë se dëshiron ta njohësh se i kujt është pushteti dhe sundimi e njeh përmes emrave të Tij. Andaj me tërë atë që i obligohemi Allahut për besim përfshihet në këtë lloj të besimit. Dhe këto tri lloje të besimit janë shpirti i besimit. Ngase realisht sa më shumë që këto të fuqizohen aq më shumë fuqizohet besimi në Allahun.

Ibn Kajimi thotë: I tërë gëzimi dhe kënaqësia dhe jeta e këndshme dhe e mirë dhe e lumtur janë të garantuara për ata të cilët e njohin Allahun. Dhe poashtu të kënaqurit në shoqërinë me Të, dhe përmallimi për takimin me Të, dhe të përmbledhurit e zemrës drejtë Tij dhe përmbledhja e vullnetit dhe ambicjeve për tu ngritur kah Ai janë të kushtëzuara me njohjen e Allahut. Dhe jeta më e vështirë dhe më e rëndë është jeta e atij që e ka zemrën e shpërndarë dhe brengat e tij janë të shpërndara. Kurse besimtari e ka vetëm një brengë e ajo është se si të futet ne xhenet. Dhe ajo që i ka bërë të dallojnë brengat e ketyre dy kategorive të njerëzve ështe njohja e Allahut.

*4.* Përmes emrave të Allahut mund të zbulojmë shumë urtësi të dispozitave të sheriatit. Pse Allahu e ka bërë këtë vepër obligim? Ngase është I Urti, I Gjithëdituri. Kështu që mundemi të argumentojmë për shumë dispozita të sheriatit për të cilat nuk dijmë komente për to përmes njohjës së emrave të Allahut. Sa mund të jetë e fuqishme në qoftë se ti një obligim e kupton në kuadër dhe në përputhje me ndonjë nga emrat e Allahut. Qfarë kënaqësie pastaj do të paraqet për ty kryerja e këtij obligimi. Poashtu edhe shumë adhurime të cilat duhet ti vësh në praktik qofshin ato adhurime të zemrës apo të gjymtyrëve mund të fillojnë të jenë pjesë e praktikës dhe jetës tënde në qoftë se e njeh Allahu si duhet. Prandaj thotë Ibn Kajimi: Çdo cilësi e Allahut duhet të prodhoj tek ti një adhurim të posqëm. Nq qoftë se e ke mësuar se Allahu është El-Alijm (I Gjithëdituri) përballë këtij emri duhet te kesh nje reflektim të caktuar të adhurimeve. Apo Es-Semij (Dëgjuesi) ta përmirëson gjuhën, dëgjimin ngase e din se çdo gjë që e vepron e dëgjon Allahu. Dhe ketu dalin në pah adhurime të shumta në raport me Allahun. Dhe çdo emër të cilin ne e mësojmë duhet të prodhoj një apo më tepër adhurime të posaqme që kanë të bëjnë me këtë emër.

*5.* Prandaj njohja e emrave të Allahut na mundëson që ne vazhdimisht të shtojmë adhurime të reja të cilat kanë munguar nga jeta jonë duke u pasuruar kështu në rrafshin e adhurimeve ndaj Allahut. Dhe ky pasurim do të jetë i vonuar për aq sa vonohemi në njohjen e Allahut. Prandaj sa herë te mësojmë për ndonjë nga emrat e bukur të Allahut kërkoje në vetën tënde se me qfarë adhurimesh do të pasurohesh kësaj radhe duke e njohur Allahun. Ngase do të jemi të varfër në rrafshin e adhurimeve në qoftë se jemi të varfër ne rrafshin e njohjes së Allahut.

*6.* Poashtu prej asaj që mesojmë është se besimtari din se si të reagoj në situata të caktuara. Besimtari duke e ditur se Allahu është Exh-Xhebar apo El-Kavij (I Gjithëfuqishmi apo Ai që i then zullumqarët). Dhe i paisur me këtë emër ballafaqohet me zullumin e dikujt. A kalon ky më lehtë apo ai që është i zhveshur nga kjo mburojë? Andaj nëse njeriu e njeh Allahun din se si të sillet përballë zullumit, kërcënimit, presionit, shtypjës. Ka guxim dhe dije të mjaftueshme se si të sillet ngase këtë ia ka mësuar njohja e Allahut.

*7.* Poashtu në qoftë se e njohim Allahun e kemi më të lëhtë ti tejkalojmë sprovat e ndryshme të kësaj jete.

*8.* Njohja e Allahut të mundëson që tia kesh Atij frikën më shumë, të shpresosh më tepër tek Ai. Njohja e emrave të Allahut është rruga e vetme e sigurtë për njohjën e Kuranit. Në qoftë se dëshiron ta meditosh Kuranin ashtu si duhet atëherë duhet edhe ta kuptosh si duhet. E kupton nën hijën e njohjës së Allahut ngase Ai e ka zbritur Kuranin. Në kuadër të kësaj që u tha më sipër Ibn Kajimi thotë: Në qoftë se ti e mediton Kuranin dhe e ruan nga shtrembërimet e ndryshme (të cilat janë munduar tia mveshin filozofët e ndryshëm dhe njeh Kuranin sipas asaj që e ka zbritur Ai që ti tani ti po e njeh dhe duke u zhveshur nga vesveset e tjerëve) ky Kuran ta prezenton ty një Mbret I Cili është mbi shtatë qiej mbi arshin e Tij I Cili i rregullon, i sistemon dhe i menaxhon punët e robërve te Tij. Urdhëron dhe ndalon, dërgon të derguar dhe zbrit libra, kënaqet dhe hidhërohet, shpërblen dhe dënon, dikujt i jep dhe dikujt nuk i jep, dikë e ul dhe dikë e ngrit, sheh prej mbi shtatë qiejve dhe dëgjon, e din të fshehtën dhe atë që është publike, bën atë qka Ai don, I cilësuar me çdo cilësi të plotë dhe absolute dhe pa asnjë të metë, është i Pastër nga çdo e metë, as thërrmija më e vogël dhe apo ajo që është me e madhe se ajo nuk lëviz përveq se me lejen e Tij, asnjë gjethe nuk bie përveq se me lejen e Tij, dhe nuk guxon të ndërmjetëson tek Ai askush pa lejen e Tij dhe robërit e Tij nuk kanë përveq Tij mik dhe shpëtimtar.

*9.* Njohja e Allahut të mëson të jemi të edukuar me Allahun. Nga ne është e kërkuar të jemi të edukuar me Allahun. Njohja e Allahut na bën të jemi më të turpshëm para Tij, më të përulur dhe më të nënqmuar para Tij kur ta njohim Atë. Një njeri që e njeh Allahun me njohje të mjaftueshme a ka mundësi të jetë i pa edukuar dhe mendjemadh? Është e pamundshme. Çdo njeri i cili është mendjemdh i mungon njohja e Allahut. Një njeri i cili e lakmon këtë dynja ashtu sikurse e lakmojnë kafshët dhe vrapon pas saj me qfarëdo çmimi vetëm që ta ketë. Andaj edukatë me Allahun nuk mund të kemi në qoftë se nuk e njohim dhe për këtë aryse synojmë që të edukohemi në raport me Allahun duke e njohur Allahun.

*10.* Njohja e Allahut na mundëson që ne të plotësohemi, të përmirësohemi. Ngase njeriu ka të meta të shumta. A nuk ështe e metë e njeriut hasedi? Pse njeriu mund të ketë hased? Ngase nuk e njeh Allahun siq duhet. Kush ia ka dhënë begatinë atij të cilit i bëhet hased? E kush të ka privuar ty nga kjo begati? Allahu. A bën Allahu zullum kur bën këso ndarje? Jo sepse unë e njoh Allahun si I Drejtë. Atëherë përse duhet të kesh hased, urrejtje, mendim të keq, lakmi apo vese të tjera që vijnë nga brendia jote? Dhe kështu e përmirëson veten tënde. Për këtë arsye shumë të meta të njerëzve nuk mund të rehabilitohen prej tyre askund, për shkak se janë të meta të cilat nuk largohen me medikamente dhe as me trajtime të ndryshme psikologjike por largohen dhe përmirësohen vetëm me njohjën e Allahut.
Synim i ketyre ligjëratave poashtu është që përmes njohjës së Allahut të shtohet dashuria mes nesh dhe të largohen veset dhe të metat të cilat po na pengojnë në raportet tona: të larguarit e armiqësisë, zilisë, ngase jemi duke e përdorur ilaçin adekuat dhe në qoftë se nuk është duke kryer punë atëherë ne jemi të prishtë. Ashtu siq ka thënë edhe Ibn Kajimi: Në qoftë se rënia e shiut nuk e bën tokën që të mbijnë prej saj të lashtat atëherë nuk është problemi te shiu por problemi është tek toka.
Ibn Kajimi poashtu thotë: Shtyllat e kufrit janë katër: 1. Mendjemadhësia 2. Hasedi, zilia 3. Hidhërimi i tepruar 4. Epshi. Andaj këto mangësi apo shtylla të kufrit e kanë burimin tek mosnjohja e Allahut dhe shërohen përmes njohjës së Allahut.

*11.* Dhe për fund prej dobive është ti shpëtojmë pasojave të shëmtuara të mosnjohjës së Allahut. Ai i cili nuk e njeh Allahun nuk e din se sa shumë ka humbur. Andaj sa më afër njohjës së Allahut aq më larg këtij përfundimi të tmerrshëm.

Ibn Kajimi: Çka ka njohur ai njeri i cili nuk e ka njohur Allahun? Dhe çfarë të vërtete ka arritur ai njeri që i ka ikur ky realitet? Dhe çfarë dije ka marrë ai njeri që i ka ikur dija për Allahun dhe vepra në përputhje me kënaqësinë e Allahut dhe njohja e rrugës që shpie tek Allahu dhe çka i takon atij pas kësaj rruge? Dhe poashtu prej thënieve të Ibn Kajimit është edhe kjo: Gjallëria e një njeriu nuk matet me levizjën e gjymtyrëve por me gjallërinë e shpirtit dhe të zemrës që e ka. Dhe nuk ka mundësi që një zemër të jetoj dhe është e gjykuar të vdes në momentin kur nuk furnizohet me njohjen e Allahut. Sepse kjo është gjallëria e saj dhe kjo është ushqimi i saj. Dhe ne momentin kur ajo nuk ushqehet vdes. Ashtu siq ka thënë edhe poeti: Njeriut të vdekur nuk ia lë shejë plaga.

Dhe kush dëshiron të ruhet nga kjo pasojë e tmerrshme e vdekjës së zemrës le ta ngjallë me njohjën e Allahut. Ibn Kajimi thotë e kam degjuar shpesh herë Ibn Tejmijën duke thënë se kam degjuar dhe kam lexuar nga njerëzit e dijshëm të cilët e kanë njohur Allahun se nuk ka ilaç më të mirë për ngjalljën e zemrës se duke e thirrë me emrat e Tij: Ja Hajju, Ja Kajum, يَا حَِيُّ يَِا قَِ يُّ مِ
Ashtu siq edhe do ta mësojmë inshaAllah se qfarë do të thotë El-Hajj  I Gjalli. I Gjalli ngase Ai i jep gjallëri çdo gjëje. E ngjallë tokën e vdekur andaj a nuk e ngjallë edhe zemrën tënde? E ngjalle kur ti e thirrë dhe ti e thirrë atëherë kur e njeh ngase Allahu ka thënë وَ هَ لِلَّ ا أ لَْ أ سمَاءُ ا أ لحُ أ سنَى فَا أ دعُوهُ بَهَا 

Allahu ka emrat më të bukur (mirë), prandaj Atë thirreni me ta , (El-Aëraf, 180)

----------

Gabi (20-09-2014)

----------


## Selma*

*Ligjërata e dytë  Çka na ndihmon ta njohim Allahun*

http://www.qsi-ks.com/webi/shiqovideo.php?id=519



*Seria  Të jetojmë me Allahun*


*Ligjërata e dytë  Çka na ndihmon ta njohim Allahun*


*Vërejtje: Për kuptim të drejtë të këtyre ligjëratave kushtëzohet dëgjimi i tyre paraprak në këtë web adresë: http://www.qsi-ks.com*

Mendoj se duhet të bëjmë edhe një lloj hyrjeje me disa këshilla të rëndësishme të cilat do të na ndihmojnë me lejen e Allahut që të përfitojmë edhe më mirë nga ajo që do të thuhet.

Andaj siq e kemi cekur edhe më herët se të flasësh për emrat dhe cilësitë e Allahut do të thotë të flasësh për vetë Zotin dhe do të thotë të flsësh për një temë e cila është baza e të gjitha temave, është dija e të gjtha dijeve. Të gjithë në presim nga trajtimi i këtyre ligjeratave përmirësim të jetës sonë. Presim përmirësim të cilësisë dhe kualititetit të adhurimeve tona. Presim një ndryshim pozitiv në jetën tonë të përditshme. Mirëpo në qoftë se nuk dijmë se si të presim, ka mundësi që të ketë ndonjë ndikim apo reflektim jo të mirë tek ndëgjuesi i këtyre ligjeratave kur e dëgjon atë që është me e mira.

Andaj kur e ndëgjon atë që është më e mira a është normal edhe me e pritë atë që është më e mira? Apo normalja fillon nga diku tjetër? Dhe mbi cilat shtylla ndërtohet përfitimi jonë nga këta emra të Allahut. Të gjitha këto duhet të trajtohen dhe ti kemi parasysh gjatë shtjellimit të kësaj teme. Andaj ne po kërkojmë që ta adhurojmë Allahun dhe ta përmirësojmë kualitetin e këtij adhurimi duke e bërë këtë përmes emrave dhe cilësive të Allahut. Mirëpo nuk kemi mundësi ta bëjmë këtë dhe nuk kemi mundësi ta arrijmë këtë në qoftë se i tërë ky proces, i tërë ky angazhim dhe përpjekje nuk ndërtohet në dy shtylla themelore. Mund të themi se pllaka e cila na joshë se nga të shkojmë është ligjërata e kaluar kurse ndërsa ajo me të cilën ndërtohet kjo përpjekje është kjo ligjeratë.

*Shtylla e parë* e cila ndoshta teoritikisht tingëllon lehtë por praktikisht kërkon punë. Ku është dallimi? Shtylla e parë me të cilën ndërtohet përfitimi i çdo besimtari në këtë rrafsh apo në këtë fushë është që ai të jetë i bindur se çdo emër i Allahut është i bukur, është i plotë dhe i takon Allahut. Asnjë nga këto tri pika të përmendura nuk përmbushen tek askush përveç se tek Allahu. Psh në qoftë se ti ke takim me ndonjë njeri dhe nga suksesi i këtij takimi varen shumë zhvillime të mëtutjeshme të jetës tënde. Padyshim se para se të takohesh me të e ke një lloj ngarkese, shqetësimi apo nervoze se si do të kalosh me këtë njeri. Dhe në ndërkohë shumë njerëz të këshillojnë që të mos mërzitesh ngase ky njeri është shumë i mirë, i butë dhe se të gjithë njerëzit të cilët kanë shkuar tek ai kanë kaluar mirë. Edhe përkundër këtyre fjalëve tek ti mbetet një dozë e shqetësimit derisa ta provosh edhe vetë se si është ai në të vertetë. Andaj nuk mjaftohesh me përshkrimin dhe cilësimin paraprak që i është bërë. Dhe ky shqetwsim është normal për çdo kënd tjetër por nuk guxon të jetë për Allahun.

*Rregull i domosdoshëm:* Në qoftë se ne për ta kuptuar drejtë emrin e Allahut duhet që paraprakisht me e provu, kurrë nuk do ta kuptojmë. Andaj Allahu është Bujar dhe në qoftë se kurrë nuk të jep prap se prap është Bujar. Kurse në qoftë se ne e kushtëzojmë këtë duke thënë se Bujar po, por përse mua nuk me ka dhënë, atheherë emrin e Allahut Bujar kurrë nuk do ta marrim vesh. Dhe ngjajshëm edhe për emrat tjerë. Prandaj emrat e Allahut janë të bukur janë të plotë dhe janë të përkryer. Dhe Allahu është ashtu siq e ka cilësuar Veten e Tij dhe jo ashtu sikurse unë e kam përjetuar dhe jo sikurse e di unë. Prandaj nuk duhet të nisemi nga përvojat individuale apo nga dija jonë e kufizuar dhe në bazë të kësaj të përcktojmë emrin e Allahut. Ngase nuk emërtohet Allahu në bazë te veprave por emërtohet ashtu sikurse e ka emërtuar Veten e Tij. Për këtë arsye kërkohet dorëzim i plotë dhe bindje e prerë se është kështu. Sa mungon ky dorëzim dhe bindje për aq do të mungoj edhe përfitimi nga kjo që po flasim. Ky është kusht themelor dhe rregull që mbi të ndërtohet përfitimi jonë në këtë rrafsh.
Ibn Kajimi kur ka folur për grupin e Muatileve. (Këto mësime janë përmendur tek Akide Vasitije). Teatil  që do të thotë të neutralizosh tërësisht ndikimin ose kuptimin e ndonjë emri të Allahut.

Allahu ka thënë psh Er-Rrahman  Ata thonë ky emër nuk ka të bëjë me mëshirën ngase mëshira është cilësi e njeriut kurse njeriu nuk është si Zoti dhe duke pasur parasysh se nuk mund të ketë përngjasim mes tyre atëherë edhe mundohen ta zhveshin Allahun nga mëshira duke thënë se nuk ka mëshirë. Pra e zhveshin Allahu nga mëshira vetëm pse sipas tyre bëhet problem nëse përngjasohet me krijesat. Pra për shkak të disa problemeve të tyre mendore (dilemave të paqena) janë munduar që tërësisht të neutralizojnë dhe të nxjerrin nga kuptimi dhe përdorimi cilësitë e caktuara të Allahut. Këta njerëz kanë dilema të tilla dhe ka edhe njerëz të tjerë të cilët kanë dilema të tjera siq është cekur më lartë e të cilët thonë se për ta kuptuar drejtë emrin e Allahut si është duhet me e provu. Andaj xhehmitë apo mutezilitë nuk e kanë pasur problemin e cilësive të Allahut se nuk i kanë provuar këto cilësi ende por e kanë pasur problem përngjasimin.

Dhe kur flet Ibn Kajimi për këtë kategori të njerëzve thotë: Kjo është një derë (dera e kuptimit të emrave të Allahut e cila derë të derë të dërgon në xhenet) dhe i është bërë haram xhemijëve dhe haram e kanë erën e xhenetit edhe pse era e tij nuhatet pesëdhjetë mijë vjet largësi ngase Allahu është El-Aziz- I Gjithëfuqishmi, El-Vehab-Ai që dhuron dhe jep. Nuk ka mundësi ti ndalen të mirat atij të cilit Allahu i jep. Dhe nuk mundet askush ti jap atij të cilit Allahu nuk i ka dhënë. Dhe i tërë suksesi është preTij.
Ibn Kajimi kur flet për perdet mes robit dhe Allahut thotë se perdet të cilat pengojnë që të shihet Allahu (jo shiqim në kuptim të qenies së Allahut ngase kështu do ta shohim në ditën e Kijametit inshaAllah) por ka njerëz të cilët e kanë parë edhe në dynja. Ka ndejtur me Të, kanë folur me Të, janë shoqëruar me Të, janë miqësuar me Të, janë kënaqur me Të. Ka njerëz të tillë. Dhe ka të tjerë të cilët kanë pasur perde, disa prej tyre gati kanë qenë ta shohin por nuk kanë pasur mundësi ta bëjnë një gjë të tillë nga pengesa e perdës. Disa të tjerë kanë pasur dy e me shumë perde. Dhe Ibn Kajimi thotë se ka njerëz të cilët i kanë pasur dhjetë perde. Prandaj shtrohet pyetja se prej nga ta ndien ky njeri fjalën e Allahut, nga ti vjen kënaqësia? Dhe perdja me trashë është moskuptimi i drejtë i kësaj teme. Kjo është perdja me e keqe. Në qoftë se ke dilema, hamendje, vesevese në këtë pikë, qofshin këto dilema të përvojës e përngjasimit apo tjera të reja cilat për ditë mund ti pjellë shejtani. Për këtë arsye dijetarët e kanë rregulluar punën e këtyre dyshimeve me një rregull:

﴾ لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْء وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ ﴿ ١١ - Asnjë send nuk është si Ai; Ai është Dëgjuesi, Shikuesi.

Dhe për këtë arsye nuk pritet që ata të cilët e kanë të paqartë akidën në këtë drejtim të kënqen me Allahun por si rrjedhojë kjo gjë pritet nga ata të cilët e kanë të qartë këtë akide. Prandaj ata të cilët do ta përjetojnë mirë dhe do të kënaqen me këtë kaptinë janë pikërisht pasuesit e Ehli Sunetit dhe Xhematit. Ata të cilët e kanë kuptuar drejtë besimin në Allahun në rrafshin e emrave dhe cilësive të Allahut.

Për këtë arsye bazë e rëndësishme dhe themelore është ta kesh të çartë se mbi qka ndërtohet ky besim. Mbi cilat kuptime dhe rregulla ndërtohet kuptimi i drejtë i emrave dhe cilësive të Allahut. Bindje dhe besim i cili i flakë të gjitha vesveset hamendjet e kështu me radhë.

*Shtylla e dytë* për të cilën kanë thënë ulematë se ai që dëshiron të përfitoj prej kësaj kaptine është që sjelljet e tij dhe veprimet e tij ti rregullon konform emrave të Allahut. Dhe si shembull këtu mund të merret transmetori i cili i transmeton dhe përqon valët deri tek dëgjuesit. A është transmetuesi i këtyre valëve ai i cili ua përshtat valët degjuesve apo degjuesit i kërkojnë frekuencat e tij dhe ia përshtasin atij? Padyshim se janë dëgjuesit ata të cilët e bëjnë këtë përshtatje. Ngase shumë njerëz edhe pse nuk e shprehin këtë në menyrë të hapët ata dëshirojnë që Allahu tiu përshtatet atyre. Dhe ky grup i njerëzve nuk përfitojnë.

Shembull tjetër që mund të përmendet është shembulli i përsonit i cili bisedon me telefon dhe në momentin që ka ndonjë problem me valë ai lëviz dhe fillon të kërkon vend ku ka më shumë valë. Nëse është nevoja edhe nga shtëpia e tij del vetëm për të pasur valë ngase është duke biseduar me të dashurin e tij. Kurse njerëzit më së paku mundohen ta ruajnë lidhjen me Allahun. Andaj prej tash bëhu gati me e prish rahatinë, komoditetin ngase ka me ta prish ndonjë emër i Allahut pa dyshim. Në qoftë se nuk hyn me këtë gatishmëri nuk mund të përfitosh. A e kuptove tani ligjëratën? Sahabët kanë qenë shumë mobil, (të lëvizshëm). Ajo që vlen gjithashtu të theksohet është se në këtë derë apo këtë rrafsh lejohet kategorizimi i njerëzve dhe nuk është kushtë që ose te arrihet në një nivel apo shkallë të caktuar apo të mos arrihet asgjë. Pranohet hyrje graduale dhe kjo është rahmet. Krahas dijës që e marrim për emrat e Allahut duhet ditur se për tu funksionalizuar kjo dije që e kemi duhet të na vijë dritë nga Allahu. Për këtë arsye nuk duhet ta pengojmë këtë dritë me asnjë errësirë sepse pastaj nuk do të mund të shohësh.

Dijetarët thonë se disa nga njerëzit prej dritës e cila ndizet kanë shkëndiza. Ndizet dhe shumë shpejtë fiket. Për këtë arsye ata thonë se dikush nga besimtarët mundë të këtë shkëndijzë e cila i ndizet dhe kënaqet me të kurse pastaj një muaj ditë psh nuk i vjen më ngase ka qenë vetëm shkendizë e cila është ndezur diku dhe ky ka pasur hise që ta sheh atë. Dikush tjetër këtë dritë e ka si qiri të cilën e ka të ndezur por nuk sheh shumë dhe duhet që ta levizë këtë dritë të qiriut që ti sheh gjërat tjera. Ky person nuk mjafton që të qëndron vetëm në një vend. Dikush tjetër e ka këtë dritë sikurse llambë kurse dikush tjetër ka dritë sa e mbush mes qiejve dhe tokës. Pra ka dritë e cila nuk i fikët kurrë dhe ngado që të shkon e ka dritë.

Kur Allahu ia zgjeron gjoksin ndokujt prej robërve të tij me këtë dritë, sepse duke të ardhur dija duhet të hapet edhe gjoksi (zemra) që ta pranoj këtë dritë. Dhe gjoksi zgjerohet vetëm me fuqinë e dritës së Allahut. Nën hijën e kësaj dritë i shfaqen kuptime të gjëra të emrave të Allahut të cilat e ka të pamundshmë ti kuptoj me mendjën e kufizuar, kurse në munges të kësaj drite do të lajthit dhe do të devijon. Nën hijen e kësaj drite jo vetëm që i shfaqen këto kuptime por i shfaqen kuptime të thella të besimit dhe të adhurimit. Dhe duke kuptuar kështu i bëhet më e çartë çdo herë e më tepër se si ti ruaj veprat e tij dhe mos ti prish ato. Dhe e kupton se pasurinë më të madhe që e ka janë veprat të cilat i ka bërë për Allah dhe këtë pasuri të tij hajnat më së shumti ia sulmojnë. Ibn Kajimi thotë: Ata të cilët kanë dritë më shumë te emrat e Allahut kanë rojtarë më shumë, kurse ata të cilët kanë me pak dritë hajnat e shfrytëzojnë errësirën dhe mungesën e kësaj drite dhe ia vjedhin punët. Argumeënt për këtë është ajeti 122 në surën Ali Imran:

أَوَمَنك كَنم مَيْفَنم يَ يَنيْنوَنم وَاَلَلْوَنم لَنهُ نِنُوهَا مَِْلِني نهِ يِني الوَّنم كَمَنك مَّثَنلُنهُ يِني ال لُمَنم لَن يسَ خَنمهِم موْناَنم ﴾ كَذََٰلِكَ زُ كَ لِلْكَميِرِكَِ مَم كَم وُِا نَِلْمَلُو ﴿ ١١١

6:122. Vallë, a është ai që qe i vdekur kurse Ne e ngjallëm dhe i dhamë dritë, me të cilën ecën mes njerëzve, si ai që ka mbetur në errësirë (i humbur) dhe nuk mund të shpëtojë nga ajo? Ja, kështu (si këtij në errësirë) iu duket mirë mohuesve ajo që veprojnë.

Për këtë arsye njeriut sa me shumë që i duket se mekati është normal dhe në rregull kjo tregon se ai është më shumë në errësirë. Ngase i është zbukuruar e keqja që e vepron dhe anasjelltas. Sa më shumë që adhurimi i duket i nevojshëm dhe i domosdoshëm është më shumë në dritë. Dhe kjo dritë vjen nga kuptimi i emrave të Allahut. Dhe pastaj i mundësohet (ndriqohet) rruga se ku duhet te shkel dhe ku jo, sa duhet ta urrej një gje dhe sa duhet ta duhet ta don një gjë tjetër. Në qoftë se Allahu ka kërkuar nga ne që ta duam një punë sa duhet dhe ne nuk e duam kjo është mungesë e dritës. Ose psh në qoftë se Allahu të fut në xhennet dhe të mundësohet ta shohësh se si duket dhe pastaj kthehesh përsëri në këtë botë me siguri se namazin së paku një muaj do ta falësh shumë më mirë dhe kjo ndodhë për shkak të dritës së bindjës dhe sa herë që ajo mungon reflekton në raporte me Allahun si psh: Dembeli, moskoncentrim në namaz në dhikër etj. Dhe kjo për arsye se po të ishim në dritë ndryshe do të ishte.

Kështuqë disa nga njerëzit kënaqen me dritën e shkëndijëzave, disa të tjerë me dritën e qirinjëve dhe duhet ta marrin atë me vete ngase këtë dritë e kanë me vende, me situata, me kohë, kurse disa e kanë dritë ngado që të shkojnë. Siq është rasti me Ibn Tejmijen kur është burgosur dhe rojeve te burgut ua ka lexuar ajetin e xhenetlinjeve të cilin do tua lexojnë xhehnemlinjeve në jevmul kijameh:

﴾ يَضُرِبَ نيْنوَناُم سُومه لَّهُ م ب مطِوُهُ يِيهِ الرَّ مَةُ وَظَمهِرُ مِك قِبَلِهِ الْلَذَابُ ﴿ ١١ ......

57:13 ......Atëherë vihet ndërmjet tyre njëfarë muri që ka një derë, e brendia e tij është mëshirë (xhenneti), e nga ana e jashtme e tij është dënimi (zjarri).

Dhe poashtu edhe rasti me Ens Ibn Nadhr i cili e kishte nuhatur erën e xhenetin duke qenë në këtë dynja.

Me këtë është për qëllim të thuhet se janë disa zbulime, shfaqje, drita, erëra që ndihen dhe kjo nuk është temë e sufive të cilët psh presin që duke pirë alkohol tu vije drita. Apo psh nuk e falin namazin dhe u vije kënaqësia por është fjala për njerëzit të cilët janë angazhuar me dije dhe me vepra dhe e kane shijuar dhe e kanë parë këtë dritë. Dhe ti mund të jesh argument i gjallë për këtë punë. Pak dritë të cilën Allahu ta ka dhënë dhe çuditesh se si një person tjetër po mundet ta veprojë atë punë. Dhe kjo për arsye se ti tani je duke parë diqka të cilën nuk e ke parë deri dje. Pra paramendo që vetëm tani me këtë gjendje të cilën e ke vërejtur se e ke si je, po kur të vjen drita se si ka mundësi të të ndërroj? Dhe pastaj paramendo se si mund të bëhet gjendja jote nëse dita jote arrin deri në qiell. Për këtë arsye është e rëndësishme të dihet se kjo dije ndikon te dikush më shumë kurse te dikush më pak. Por me rëndësi është që të fillohet të vërehet ndikimi tek ne. Dhe të investojmë vazhdimisht në rritjen e dritës (nga shkëndijëza në qiri, llamb, poq, shtyllë....) dhe inshaAllah Allahu nuk na mundëson vdekjën para se ta mbërrijmë dritën e madhe që me atë dritë pastaj të shikojmë edhe në fytyrën e Allahut në xhenet.

Thotë Ibn Kajimi në librin e tij Medarixhu Salikin: Njeriu më i plotë në adhurim ndaj Allahut është ai i cili i ka në praktik të gjithë emrat dhe cilësit e Allahut të cilat ua ka mundësuar njerëzve ti dijnë. Paramendo pra ai në çdo situatë është në adhurim të Allahut më një adhurim të caktuar.

Dhe nga këto që u thanë më sipër e kuptojmë se ne kemi disa probleme të cilat duhet me ti elimonojmë e problemi i parë është të fusim në funksion të gjithtë atë që e dimë për ta adhuruar Allahun kurse problemi i dyte është që mos ti fusim në konflikt emrat e Allahut njëri me tjetrin ngase ne deri sa jemi duke e adhuruar Allahun me një emër e kemi vështirë ta kuptojmë emrin tjetër. Psh: Paftëia për të kuptuar shoqërimin e emrit të Allahut El-Kadir I Gjithfuqishmi me Er-Rrahman  I Gjithmëshirshmi apo Er-Rrezak - Furnizuesi me El-Hakim  I Urti etj. Por kjo është shkallë dhe pozitë që ai i cili e kërkon Allahu ia jep.

Dhe ashtu siq po shihet kuptimet e këtyre ligjëratave kërkojnë një pregatitjë më të posaçme shpirtërore, një çetësi më të veçant për të mundur ta kuptojë këtë çështje ngase jemi duke folur për disa gjëra për të cilat është problem të kthehemi në to në qoftë se zhvendosemi. Dhe është mirë që njeriu të investoj dhe të pregatitet edhe para dersit për ta kuptuar dersin si psh: Të prezantoj në ligjeratë me abdes, ta falë namazin e duhase, të bëjë dhikër pak më shumë, ta lus Allahun që të kuptoj këtë që po ligjërohet dhe që kjo që mësohet të ndikojë. Ngase këto ligjërata kërkojnë koncentrim dhe gjendje shpirtërore më të posaqme dhe kjo që po thuhet është për shkak të përfitimit ngase përndryshe Allahu e begaton atë që don dhe askujt nuk i bën zullum.
Pra i kuptuam shtyllat, i kuptuam deregjet dhe i kuptuam synimet. Ajo që ka mbetur të kuptohet janë edhe rrugët të cilat duhet ti ndjekë besimtari që të perfitoj emrat e bukur të Allahut.

Tek ligjerata e kaluar tek qëllimet në pikën e parë kur kemi thënë se qfarë synon një besimtar kur i mëson emrat e Allahut ti ke mundësi që nëse je mjeshtër mund të marrësh prej qëllimeve dhe ti bësh ato mjete dhe që pastaj ato mjete prap ti kthesh në qëllime sikurse kemi folur më herët për punën e agjërimit dhe sabri.
Si mundet që besimtari ta përdorë sabrin e agjërimit për sabrin i cili i duhet në vepra tjera dhe është thënë se ti duke agjëruar veq e ke një sasi të sabrit andaj përdore atë edhe diku tjetër. Apo sikurse shembulli i dikujt i cili i ka njëmije euro prej të cilave din të ndaj gjysmën e tyre për ti investuar diku tjetër dhe pastaj ti kthen prap ato të cilat marrë dhe të merrë fitim edhe nga kjo gjysma tjetër në të cilën ka investuar.

Rrugët të cilat na shpiejnë deri tek përfitimi i nga emrat dhe cilësitë e Allahut (në ligjëratën e parë janë përmedur njëmbëdhjetë apo dymbëdhjetë pika)

*1.* Të realizojmë praktikisht hadithin i cili flet për këtë punë: Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejra të ketë thënë: Ka thënë Pejgamberi a.s.: Allahu i ka nëntëdhjetë e nëntë emra, njëqind pa një, Ai është tek dhe e do tekun. Ai që i përmbledhë (përfshin) këta emra të Tij, do të hyjë në Xhennet. Kjo që është përmendur nëntëdhjetë e nëntë emra nuk do të thotë që Allahu i ka vetëm kaq por për të hyrë në xhenet është mjaftuar me këta nëntëdhjetë e nëntë emra.

Rruga e parë që të shpie tek përfitimi dhe kuptimi i drejtë për të arritur në destinacionin e duhur është kuptimi i fjalës ahsaha përmbledhur (përfshirë). Kuptimi i parë i kësaj fjale është ashtu siç ka thënë Ibn Kajimi: Kuptimi dhe meditimi i këtyre emrave. Sa më shumë që kupton dhe mediton në këta emra bën pjesë në këtë ahsaha dhe je më afër që të hysh në xhenet. Dhë pikërisht këtë që jemi duke e bërë në këtë ligjeratë është në shërbim të kësaj. Ngase jemi duke mësuar për kuptimin e këtyre emrave kurse shtjellimi i detajizuar i tyre është një lloj meditimi, kështu që jemi në rrugë të mirë Elhamdulilah për të përfituar nga këta emra për të shkuar në xhenet.

*2*. Rruga e dytë e të cilën nuk kemi mundësi pastaj ta bëjme bashkë është më tëpër angazhim i natyrës individuale. Dhe kjo ka të bëjë me meditimin në veprat e Allahut. Që prej tyre psh është kosmosi, dielli je ti etj. Dhe në lidhje me këtë dijetarët e kanë thënë një rregull të mrekullueshëm se emrat dhe cilësitë e Allahut nuk përfitohen nga veprat e tij. Dhe kjo është thënë edhe në shembujt e mëhershëm ku është thënë se Allahu nuk është dashur që të jetë Bujar ndaj neve për tu ciësuar si Bujar. E që është e kundërta me njeriun i cili përfiton grada, pozita në bazë të veprave psh nuk është i dijshëm por duke mësuar bëhet i dijshëm. Pra përmes Allahut ne e njohim kosmosin dhe jo e kundërta dhe besojmë që Allahu ekziston para se ta shohim se qfarë ka krijuar. Sepse disa njerëz besimin e tyre e fillojnë nga dyshimi për të shkuar pastaj në bindje. Dhe kjo është gabim.
Andaj është e kërkuar që kur ta kuptosh ndonjë emër të Allahu ta fuqizosh ndikimin e tij duke medituar në krijesat dhe veprat e Tij.

Ibn Kajimi: Të medituarit dhe dhe të shikuarit në këto argumentë të shpalosura është dy llojesh: a) Shikim me sy si psh shikimi në kaltërsinë e qiellit, ngjyrën e gjlëbërt të barit dhe b) Shikim në thëllësirat e gjërave si psh shikimi në ndonjë pikë të caktuar dhe kjo është fillim i meditimit të tij por pastaj ai mund të zhytet dhe të futet në një deti të madhë të kujtimeve, zhvillimeve (si psh kujtimeve të tij të fëmijërisë etj). Pra shikimi në një pikë të caktuar nuk ndalet aty por është vetë derë për të hyrë diku tjetër.

Andaj është pjesë e akidës tonë që të meditojmë kështu dhe duhet ti shfrytëzojmë argumentet e Allahut për të kuptuar më mirë ndonjë emër të Allahut siq është psh meditimi në madhërinë e Allahut përmes detit, përmes vetës tonë dhe lëvizjeve tona, ngrëniës së ushqimit, pirjës, gjumit. Ose psh merre ndonjë emër të caktuar të Allahut të cilin e ke mësuar dhe menjëherë vizitoj malet, varret, lumenjtë etj, ku mund ta shohësh drejtpërdrejte sikurse në film se si funksionon emri i Allahut. Dil dhe noto me këtë dituri në krijimtrarinë dhe veprat e Allahut ngase këtu teoritikisht e mëson dersin. Dhe poashtu një shembull tjetër i cili mund të përmendet këtu është se si njerëzit psh mahniten me lansimin në treg të ndonjë telefoni të mirë dhe rreth të cilit flasin me kohë të gjatë se si e kanë bërë, si funksionon etj.
Kurse nuk u bie ndër mend ndonjëherë të bisedojnë për një fije bari e cila ndonjëherë është e gjelbërte ndonjëherë është e verdhë. Kush e bën këtë? Edhe nëse të gjithë njerëzit ngritën për ta ngjyrosur këtë natyrë apo ndryshimet që bëhen në të kurrë nuk mund ta bëjnë një gjë të tillë.

*3.* Gjthashtu prej rrugëve të cilat ndihmojnë për ta njohur Allahun dhe ti kuptojmë më drejtë emrat e Allahut është të medituarit në begatitë dhe dhuntitë të cilat ti ka dhënë Allahu.

Andaj medito rreth begative të shumta të cilat ti ka dhënë Allahu dhe të gjitha këto shëndërroj në dashuri ndaj Allahut. Pra emrat të cilët do ti mësosh përgjatë ligjeratave mundohu që ti fuqizosh me begatitë të cilat ti ka dhënë Allahu. Ngase ky është një meditim shumë i domosdoshëm dhe i rëndësishëm për neve. Dhe në fund të meditimit thuaj:

﴾ وَإِ تَنلُ دوا لِِْمَتَ اللَّنهِ لََ تُحْصُوهَم ﴿ ١٣ ...........

14:34. ....... edhe në qoftë se përpiqeni ti numëroni të mirat e All-llahut, nuk do të mund të arrini ti përkufizoni (në numër).

*4.* Pika tjetër e rradhës që është edhe kulmi i këtij meditimi është të medituarit në argumëntet sheriatike të Allahut. Medito në bukurinë e islamit dhe në mirësitë të cilat Allahu ti ka mundësuar ti shijosh dhe ti përjetosh përmes kësaj shpallje. Në qoftë se e merr vetëm bukurinë e surës El-Ikhlas dhe mediton se qfarë kullueshmërie të besimit, monotizmit, teuhidit Allahu ta ka mundësuar, kjo do të jetë e mjaftueshme për të kuptuar se sa Bamirës është Allahu ndaj teje. Baza e besimit tonë është surja e parë të cilën e mësojnë fëmijët tonë e jo sikurse tek të tjerët të cilët bazën e fesë së tyre edhe nëse arrijnë doktorraturën nuk e kuptojnë se qfarë do të thotë triniteti. Për ta është problem dhe sfidë që të spjegojnë se qfarë është realishtë Zoti dhe çfarë djali. Cili ka më shumë pushtet? Kush i kujtë është ? Ata nuk din ta tregojnë këtë punë. Pra edhe në kulmin e dijës se tyre e kanë problem ta spjegojnë këtë punë. Ngase sipas tyre kjo është çështje më e lartë se dija e tyre. Pra thelbin e besimit (trinitetin) e kanë jashtë logjikës.

Poashtu nëse besimtari mediton rreth dobive, mirësive dhe mrekullive të agjërimit, namazit, zekatit, haxhit e rregullave tjera që i ka zbritur Allahu. A mund të vijnë të gjitha këto nga dikush që nuk është El-Alijm  I Gjithëdituri ashtu siq duhet. Pra e fuqizon kuptimin e emrit të Allahut El-Alijm  I Gjithëdituri më të gjitha këto meditime. Dhe sa më shumë ke meditim të detajizuar në këto kuptime të sekreteve të sheriatit aq më tepër reflektojnë me përfitim në rrafshin e emrave të Allahut. Prandaj kërkohet që të njihemi më tepër me disa dobi, mirësi dhe sekrete që bartin në veten e tyre adhurimet të cilat i kryejmë për Allahun.

Dhe për fund vëllezër të nderuar, me kuptim të drejtë të këtyre dy ligjeratave të para në qofte se në këtë fazën tonë fillestare ku jemi i marrim vetëm dhjetë emra të Allahut do të jetë e mjaftueshme. Mirëpo pa kuptimin të tyre të drejtë edhe në qofte se i marrim edhe nëntëdhjetë e nëntë emrat e Allahut një nga një do të jetë problem kuptimi i tyre.

Andaj këto dy ligjerata janë vendimtare për vazhdimin e udhëtimit dhe për këtë arsye mundohu ti bësh pjesë përbërëse të ligjeratave të ardhshme. Dhe përmes kësaj të tregosh korrektësi para Zotit tënd ngase je duke u futur në një shteg të rëndësishëm dhe vendimtar. Të gjitha rrethanat dhe kushtet të janë pregatitur siç duhet andaj të ka mbetur vetëm që të udhëtosh ashtu siç duhet.

E lusim Allahun që ta bëjë këtë udhëtimin tonë të suksesshëm dhe arritje faqebardhë tek Allahu e që minimum ta përjetojmë atë që kanë thënë dijetarët se nuk ka më mirë sesa të flasësh për Allahun dhe nuk ka më mirë sesa të jetosh per Allahun dhe nuk ka me mire sesa ta njohësh Allahun.

----------


## Selma*

*Ligjërata e tretë – Kuptimi i emrit Allah*

http://www.qsi-ks.com/webi/shiqovideo.php?id=524


*Seria – Ta njohim Allahun*

*Ligjërata e tretë – Kuptimi i emrit Allah*

*Vërejtje: Për kuptim të drejtë të këtyre ligjëratave kushtëzohet dëgjimi i tyre paraprak në këtë web adresë: http://www.qsi-ks.com*

Në dy takimet e fundit kemi folur për rëndësinë e kësaj teme dhe disa kuptimeve të rëndësishme që duhet të na shoqërojnë gjatë trajtimit të kësaj teme. Këto kuptime të përmendura duhet të jenë prezente vazhdimisht gjatë trajtimit të temave për cilindo nga emrat e Allahut.

Në qoftë se njeriu shfleton dhe trajton literaturën lidhur me këtë temë do të vëren se dijetarët kanë folur shumë për këtë çështje dhe do të vëren se mund të gjendet material i shumtë i cilin mund të shërbej si hyrje edhe e mëtutjeshme për këtë temë, mirëpo ajo që është përmendur deri më tani mund të jetë e mjaftueshme së paku kësaj radhe. Ngase këto tema nuk mund të përfundojnë vetëm me një trajtim por ky është projekt jetësor të cilit duhet që kohë pas kohë dhe në faza të caktuara të cilat i kalojmë ti rikthehemi përsëri.

Po e fillojmë këtë ligjëratë duke e lutur Allahun që të na mëson atë që na duhet dhe të na mundëson që ta themi ashtu sikurse duhet dhe ta veprojmë sikurse duhet dhe që Allahu të jetë i kënaqur me fjalët tona, veprat veprat tona dhe që edhe ne të jemi të kënaqur nesër me takimin me Të.

Në qoftë se dëshirojmë të flasim për emrat e Allahut atëherë ajo që fillimisht duhet të flasim për të është emri i Tij Allah. Kjo është baza dhe esenca mbi të cilën pastaj ndërtohen edhe emrat e tjerë.

Emri Allah është emër i cili ka përmbledhur të gjithë emrat e Allahut dhe është simbol i përsosshmërisë dhe bukurisë apo qkado tjetër që ka të bëjë me atë që është e mirë e që mund të thuhet nga shprehjet e njerëzve. Është vështirë të sçarohet se çfarë do të thotë emri Allah nga dikush që është me mangësi dhe me të meta në shprehje në fjalë. Prandaj edhe dijetarët e mëdhenj të cilët janë zhytyr dhe janë thelluar thellë në shkencat e islamit kur kanë folur për emrin e Tij Allah kanë folur me të vërtetë me shprehje të mrekullueshme kurse në fund janë dorëzuar dhe kanë shprehur paaftësinë dhe pamundësinë e tyre duke iu referuar gjithmonë asaj që e thoshtë çdo natë Muhamedi (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të) ثَا اَمَك َن ي َ ت َع َل َن ى ف س َ ك أنَتَ لاَ أ ح صي ث نَاءً عَلَ يكَ - Unë nuk mund të të madhëroj ashtu siç e meriton Ti. Ti je i Madhërishëm, ashtu siç e ke përshkruar Veten.

Prandaj ky është një emër i madh prej emrave të Allahut dhe në qoftë se vetëm një pjesë të këtij trajtimi e kuptojmë si duhet kjo duhet të ketë një ndikim dhe një përjetim të posaçëm në jetën tonë kur ne e përmendim emrin e Allahut. Dijetarët kanë përmendur se Emri Allah përmbledh të gjithë emrat dhe cilësitë e tjera të Allahut. Dhe për këtë arsye asnjëherë nuk thuhet se nga emrat e Er-Rrahman është emri Allah por thuhet se nga emri Allah është Er-Rrahman, Er-Rrahim e kështu me rradhë. Madje dijetarët kur kanë folur për rëndësinë e këtij emri kanë shkuar edhe deri në atë shkallë dhe kanë thënë se vetë ardhja e këtij emri në formulimin e shahadetit e ka domethënien e vet. Në qoftë se një njeri në vend të emrit Allah dëshiron që gjatë shqiptimit të shahadetit të shqipton një tjetër emër të Allahut shumë nga dijetarët kanë thënë se shahadeti i tij nuk pranohet. Ngase emri i Allah është i posaqëm dhe ardhja e tij në formulimin e shahadetit e ka një domethënie të posaqme në nënshkrimin e marrëveshjes mes robit dhe Allahut.

Prandaj të gjithë emrat e Allahut vijnë nga ky emër sikurse thotë Allahu në surën Hashër:

هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لََ إِلَٰهَ إِلََّ هُوَ عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَة هُوَ الرَّحْمَٰنُ الرَّحِيمُ ﴿ ٢٢ ﴾هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لََ إِلَٰهَ إِلََّ
﴾ هُوَ الْمَلِكُ الْقُدُّوسُ السَّلََمُ الْمُؤْمِنُ الْمُهَيْمِنُ الْعَزِيزُ الْجَبَّارُ الْمُتَكَبِّرُ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ ﴿ ٢٢
هُوَ اللَّهُ الْخَالِقُ الْبَارِئُ الْمُصَوِّرُ لَهُ الَْْسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَىٰ يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ مَا فِ السَّمَ اوَاتِ وَالَْْرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ
﴾ الْحَكِيمُ ﴿ ٢٢

59:22. Ai është All-llahu që nuk ka të adhuruar tjetër me të drejtë përveç Tij; vetëm Ai, që e di të fshehtën dhe të dukshmen, Ai është Mëshiruesi, Mëshirëbërësi!

59:23. Ai është All-llahu që nuk ka të adhuruar tjetër me të drejtë përveç Tij, Sundues i Përgjithshëm, i Pastër (prej të metave që i mvishen), Shpëtimtar (që i shpëton njerëzit prej ndëshkimit të padrejtë), Sigurues (që i siguroi njerëzit me premtimin e vet dhe pejgamberët me mrekulli) Mbikëqyrës (që mbikëqyr dhe përcjell çdo send), i Plotfuqishëm, Mbizotërues, i Madhërishëm. I Lartësuar është All-llahu nga çka i shoqërojnë!

59:24. Ai është All-llahu, Krijuesi, Shpikësi, Formësuesi. Të tij janë emrat më të bukur. Atë (All-llahun) e madhëron çka ka në qiej e në tokë dhe Ai është Ngadhënjyesi, i Urti!
Prandaj të gjithë emrat e Allahut burojnë nga ky emër dhe ky emër i ka kuptimet dhe veçoritë e caktuara të cilat dijetarët i kanë përmendur dhe poashtu e ka ndikimin e vetë në jetën e besimtarit.

Nëse shfletojmë literaturën e cila flet për këtë temë është shumë e shkapërderdhur ngase kjo përshinë çdo gjë që ne mund ta dijmë për Allahun andaj emrin Allah dijetarët e kanë trajtuar nga aspekte të ndryshme dhe për këtë arsye është shumë i shpërndarë. Dhe të pregatisësh e të veçosh një ligjeratë për këtë emër është një sfidë. Çfarë do të përmbledhësh, çfarë do të përmendësh apo jo në këtë ligjëratë.

Por shpresoj që ajo që është përzgjedhur dhe pregatitur të jetë një udhëzim i mjaftueshëm në lidhje me këtë emër dhe në lidhje me këtë temë për të cilën po flasim.
Sa i përket kuptimit të emrit Allah disa nga dijetarët kanë thënë se emri Allah është emër i përveqëm i Zotit të gjithësisë dhe nuk ka burim të caktuar apo nuk ka rrënjë se nga ku buron. Ndërsa shumica e dijetarëve mendojnë se emri Allah e ka një rrenjë prej nga buron dhe rrjedh dhe kjo rrënjë ia jep kuptimin këtij emri. Mendimi më i theksuar dhe më i rëndësishmë për ne është që të lidhemi për rrënjët të cilat aludojnë se ky emër është i mbushur me aspektet e meritës së adhurimit. Kur është pyetur Ibn Abasi se (r.a) çfarë kuptimi ka emri Allah është përgjegjur vetëm me dy shprehje por të cilat janë të mjaftueshme për ta kuptuar secili prej nesh. Ka thënë Allah Dhul-Uluhijeti ve Ubudijeh. Çfarë nënkupton kjo? Pra kuptimi i fjalës Allah ndahet në dy pjesë. Ajo që i përket Allahut në lidhje me këtë emër dhe ajo që i përket krijesës në lidhje me këtë emër. Dhul-Uluhije do të thotë se tek Ai janë përmbledhur të gjitha emrat dh cilësitë që e bejnë të jetë i vetmi meritor për tu adhuruar. Ndërsa Ubudije është emër i cili obligon të gjitha krijesat që ta kryejnë çdo vepër, fjalë, qëllim që ka të bëjë me adhurimin në drejtim të Allahut. Nga e tërë kjo nënkuptohet se lidhja e Allahut me robin është në litarin e adhurimit. Andaj të gjitha emrat e Allahut kanë ardhur për ti kontribuar kësaj lidhje. Ajo që të lidh ty me Allahun është që vetëm të jesh rob i tij. Nuk mund të lidhesh me Allahun ndryshe përveq se nga pozicioni i robit. Për këtë arsye sa herë që Allahu ka folur për veten e tij madje edhe në emërtimin rrënjësor të Tij emri Allah dhe të gjithë emrat tjerë që rreshtohen nën këtë emër i kontribojnë këtij pozicioni që ti të jesh rob kurse Allahu të jetë i adhuruari i vetëm.

Çdo dalje nga ky pozicion pamundëson njohjën e Allahut, lidhjën me Të dhe poashtu pamundëson njohjen e rolit dhe pozicionit tënd që ti e ke në jetën e kësaj bote. Pra, emri Allah vazhdmisht të kujton ty me lidhjen reale të cilën e ke me Allahun, me atë të cilën të bën të lidhur ty me Të dhe me rolin tënd që e ke në jetën e kësaj bote. Në kuadër të kësaj mund të flasim për adhurime sa të duash por nuk është kjo tema jonë andaj ajo që është për synim të thuhet është se emri Allah aludon në adhurim të robit ndaj Allahut dhe para kësaj aludon në të gjitha ato që e bëjnë Allahun që të jetë i vetmi meritor që të adhurohet.

Allahu është Ilah – Ai që meriton të adhurohet dhe robërit e Tij e bëjnë këtë adhurim përmes tri shtyllave.

1. El-Mehabeh – Lidhje nga dashuria dhe kjo e bën këtë lidhje të veçantë nga të tjerat.

2. Et-Teadhijm – Lidhja e Madhërimit, e që nuk gjendet kësi lloj i adhurimi tek të tjerët.

3. El-Huduë – Lidhje e nënshtrimit (ky nënshtrim e ka një ndër të) dhe e kërkimit të ndihmës.

Pra emri Allah na mëson që në menyrë të posaqme ta duam Allahun, në mënyrë të posaqme ta madhërojmë Allahun dhe në mënyrë të posaqme ti nënshtrohemi dhe të kërkojmë vetëm prej Allahut.

Gjithashtu dijetarët kur kanë folur për emrin Allah kanë thënë se ky emër veçohet nga emrat e tjerë të Allahut me disa veçori dhe duke iu referuar pastaj këtyre veçorive shumë nga dijetarët sikurse Ibn Kajmi kanë thënë se ky emër me këto karakteristika dhe për shkak të disa arsyeve dhe argumenteve tjera e bëjnë që të jetë emri më i madh i Allahut që e ka përmendur Muhamedi (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të) se kush kërkon nga Allahu me këtë emër i jepet. Allahu e ka një emër nga emrat më të mëdhenjë të Tij e që dijetarët kanë pastaj kanë mospajtim se cili është ky. Por dijetarët e mëdhenjë kanë aluduar se duke iu referuar karakteristikave dhe veçorive që i ka ky emër e bëjnë emrin Allah të panegociueshëm sipas bindjeve të tyre se ky është emri më i madh i Allahut.

Karakteristika themelore që këtë emër e veçon nga emrat e tjerë është se ky emër është baza e të gjithë emrave të tjerë. Dhe poashtu Allahu sa herë që i është shfaqur pejgamberëve të Tij kontaktin e tij të parë e ka bërë përmes këtij emri dhe me këtë emër ka dashur të bëhet i njohur tek krijesat e Tij. Allahu kërkon nga ne që fillimisht të njihemi me Të me këtë lidhje. Allahu është i Adhuruari kurse ne jamë robërit e këtij të adhuruari dhe kjo është lidhja e parë që ne njihemi me Allahun dhe gjithmonë duhet ta zhvillojmë afrimin me Allahun në raport të kësaj njohje të parë që e kemi bërë me Allahun e jo në bazë të raporteve tjerave. Andaj a ndodh ndonjëherë që Allahut ti zbehet merita e Tij për adhurim? Asnjëherë. Për këtë arsye besimtari gjithmonë duhet të jetë aktiv në këtë adhurim dhe të shton. Por a ndodhë ndonjëherë të zbehet raporti i robit me Allahun në raport me emrin Err-Rrezak? Ndodh me u zbeh si psh që mos të furnizojë Allahu ashtu sikur të ka furnizuar gjithmonë por jo pse është zbehur mundësia e furnizimit të Tij ndaj teje. A ndodhë të zbehet raporti i robit me Allahun në raport me emrin e Tij El-Kavij. Jo Ai mbetet i tillë gjithmonë por në raport me ty nuk vie gjithmonë ajo që vjen prej këtij emri El-Kavij. Pra kjo është rregull themelore dhe që pastaj të tjerat duhet ti shërbejnë kësaj. Prandaj Allahu mbetet vazhdimisht Ai që është i vetmi që meriton të adhurohet dhe kjo nuk zbehet dhe nuk dobësohet kurrë dhe asnjëherë askush nuk i bën konkurencë në këtë Allahut. Prandaj në këtë rrafsh lidhja jonë me Allahun duhet që gjithmonë të jetë e fuqishme dhe në rritje e sipër. Ngase kur kemi hyrë në këtë marrëveshje kemi hyrë me informata shumë themelore. Sa ka mbetur nga ajo që ne nuk e dijmë që Allahu meriton të adhurohet e që do të fuqizonte raportet me Allahun? Ka mbetur shumë dhe ky është projekt i papërfunduar në jetën e njeriut dhe është mejdan shumë i gjërë saqë sytë nuk mund të shohin sa është gjërë kjo hapësirë. Robi gjithmonë duhet të jetë në përmirësim të raporteve me Allahun në këtë mejdan të adhurimit. Dhe të gjitha mejdanet tjera duhet të jenë në shërbim të këtij adhurimi. Prandaj kjo e bën të veçantë këtë emër të Allahut. Ngase kjo është lidhja e robit me Zotin e tij.

Ibn Tejmije thotë se emri i Allahut – Allah është përmendur më shumë se të gjitha llojet e ushqimeve, pijeve që janë në këtë botë dhe botën tjetër për të treguar se ke nevojë për Allahun shumë shumë se ke nevojë për xhenetin. Ty të duhet Allahu, kurse xheneti është pasojë dhe rezultat e kësaj njohje. Emri Allah është përmendur më shumë se 2,200 herë në Kur’an. Asnjë lloj shprehje qoftë e natyrës së ushqimeve, pijeve apo çkado qoftë që njeriu ka nevojë për të nuk është përmendur as për së afërmi sa është përmendur emri Allah për të na treguar se për këtë kemi nevojë më së shumti. Dhe nga kjo mund të nxirret përfundimi se përderisa ne nuk e ndijemë nevojën për Allahun më tepër se nevojën për ushqimin, pijën, sigurinë, shëndetin, familjën etj. raporti jonë me Allahun mbetet i zbehur. Ngase të përkujtuarit e shpeshtë të kësaj fjale dhe të përmendurit e shpeshtë të kësaj fjale nuk është për të dëshmuar se sa meriton Allahu të adhurohet, por për të na vetëdijësuar neve sa ne kemi nevojë për këtë emër dhe jo sa ka nevojë Allahu për të dëshmuar se ai është Allahu. Prandaj nuk është i rregulluar raporti i jonë me Allahun dhe nuk është ndikimi i këtij emri në jetën tonë si duhet përderisa nuk ndihet kjo nevojë.
Ajo që e bën këtë emër të veçantë poashtu është fakti se përveq që të gjithë emrat rreshtohen dhe radhiten pas këtij emri poashtu të gjithë emrat dhe cilësitë e Allahut aludojnë në këtë emër. Në fund të surës Isra Allahu thotë:

قُلِ ادْعُوا اللَّهَ أَوِ ادْعُوا الرَّحْمَٰنَ أَيًّا مَّا تَدْعُوا فَلَهُ الَْْسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَىٰ

17:110. Thuaj: “Thërrisni: All-llah ose thërrisni Er Rrahman, me cilindo që ta thërrisni (me këta dy emra), emrat e Tij janë më të bukurit.

Dijetarët kanë thënë se ky ajet tregon se emri Allah është më i mirë se emri Er-Rrahman. Më i dashur tek Allahu sesa të thirrët Er-Rrahman. Por duhet të kemi parasysh këtu se kur flasim për emrat e Allahut të gjithë emrat mbesin të bukur por tani jemi duke folur për emrin Allah. Ibn Kajmi fillimisht kur flet për këtë thotë se emrit Allah i është dhënë përparësi para emrit Er-Rrahman. Poashtu kjo vërehet edhe në surën El-Fatiha:

﴾ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَٰنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ ١﴾الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ ٢﴾الرَّحْمَٰنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ ٢

1:1. Me emrin e All-llahut, Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit! 1:2. Falënderimi i takon All-llahut, Zotit të botëve! 1:3. Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit!

Poashtu emri Allah aludon edhe në emrin El-Kavij, El-Xhebbar, El-Aziz e që të gjithë janë emra që tregojnë dhe dëshmojnë fuqinë e Allahut dhe pushtetin e Tij, kurse emri Er-Rrahman nuk aludon në këto. Aludon në diqka tjetër. Andaj emri Allah aludon në të gjithë emrat dhe cilësitë e Allahut dhe poashtu të gjithë emrat dhe cilësitë e Allahut aludojnë në emrin Allah. Andaj paramendo se sa përmban në veteën e tij ky emër nga fuqitë, ndikimet, kuptimet e mëdha e që ne me shumë thjeshtësi i themi Allah.

Pra kjo që u tha më sipër nga Ibn Kajmi është qka ka të bëjë me veçoritë e këtij emri vetëm në aspektin tekstual kurse sa i përket veçorive të këtij emri në aspektin kuptimor na ka sqaruar më i dituri për këtë Muhamedi (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahu qofshin mbi të) kur thotë:

كَمَاا اَ ثنَ ياتَ عَلَاى نَ ف ساكَ أنَاتَ لاَ أ ح صاي ثَنَااءً عَلَ ياكَ - Unë nuk mund të të madhëroj ashtu siç e meriton Ti. Ti je i Madhërishëm, ashtu siç e ke përshkruar Veten.

Thotë Ibn Kajimi: Si kemi mundësi ti përmbledhim veçoritë e një emri që me të emërtohet Ai i cili është nga çdo aspekt I Plotë, I Lavdëruar, I Falëndëruar, I Ngritur, I Lartë, I Fuqishëm. Dhe vazhdon Ibn Kajimi duke thënë se: Çdo e mirë, bamirësi, bujari, vlerë etj. janë prej Tij. Dhe kudo që të përmendet ky emër bekon në atë që përmendet. Në qoftë se përmend diqka që është e vogël e rritë atë dhe e bën të madhe. Dhe nuk ndodh që të përmendet në rast të frikës e që nuk e largon frikën, dhe nuk përmendet në ndonjë sprovë e që nuk e largon atë dhe nuk përmendet në rastin e ndonjë brenge dhe mërzie e që nuk e largon atë brenë dhe mërzi. Dhe nuk përmendet në raste kur robi është ngushtë e veq se është zgjeruar puna, dhe nuk ndodh që ndonjë i dobët të kapet për këtë emër e që pastaj të mos furnizohet me fuqi. Ngase është burim i fuqisë dhe burim i shpresës. Dhe nuk ndodhë që asnjë i përbuzur dhe i nënqmuar i cili kapet për këtë emër të mos ngritet. Andaj kush nuk është ngritur me këtë emër përveq atij i cili e ka lënë këtë emër. Dhe për këtë arsye Allahu e përmend në Kur’an se njeriu nuk ka qenë “askush” dhe pastaj Allahu e ka bërë atë të jetë “dikush”. Ngase në qoftë se marrim vetëm emrin e Allahut لااخلا – Krijuesi dhe përmes këtij emri i vështrojmë shpjegimin medicional të procesit të fekondimit ku me miliona spermatozoide vdesin para se të bashkimi i spermatozoidit me qelizën vezë do të vijmë në përfundim se ke mundur të jesh ti një prej ketyre miliona spermatozoideve të vdekur. Andaj kush je ti në këtë përbërje milionëshe. Allahu ka thënë në Kur’an:
﴾ هَلْ أَتَىٰ عَلَى الِْْنسَانِ حِينٌ مِّ نَ الدَّهْرِ لَمْ يَكُن شَيْئًا مَّذْكُورًا ﴿ ١

76:1 Vërtet ka kaluar një periudhë kohore (A nuk i kujtohet njeriut ajo kohë), që njeriu nuk ekzistonte fare si një diçka i përmendur.

﴾ إِنَّا خَلَقْنَا الِْْنسَانَ مِن نُّطْفَةٍ أَمْشَاجٍ نَّبْتَلِيهِ فَجَ عَلْنَاهُ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا ﴿ ٢

76:2. Ne e krijuam njeriun prej një uji të bashkëdyzuar për ta sprovuar atë, andaj e bëmë të dëgjojë e të shohë.
Prandaj edhe në qoftë se këtë gjë e shiqojmë nga perspektiva e kësaj dynjaje do të vërejmë se ka njerëz të cilët as nuk kanë pasur familje autoritative, as fis autoritativ dhe as nuk kanë pasur mbështetje të madhe financiare por kur janë kapur për këtë emër janë bërë “dikush”. Andaj nuk kapet dikush për këtë emër edhe në qoftë se është i përbuzur e që Allahu nuk e ngrit. Thotë pastaj Ibn Kajimi: Nuk ndodhë që ndonjë i varfër të kapet për këtë emër e që ky emër nuk e pasuron. Me garancë pasurohesh kur kapësh për emrin e Allahut. Dhe nuk ndodhë që ndonjë i përndjekur të kapet për këtë emër e që Allahu të mos i bëj strehim. Ky është një emër që përmes tij largohen telashet dhe me të zbresin dhe thithen begatitë (bereqeti) e Allahut dhe mbi këtë emër ndërtohen lutjet të cilat ne ia dergojmë Allahut, dhe mbulohen me të gjynahet dhe metat tona, dhe me të largohen të gjitha rreziqet me të cilat mund të goditesh dhe me këtë emër thithen dhe vilën të gjitha të mirat. Andaj ky është një përshkrim i shkurtë i Ibn Kajimit për një tentativë dhe përpjekje që të zbulon aspektin kuptimor të këtij emri. Andaj me të drejtë disa dijetarë kjo i ka detyruar që të thonë se ky është nga emrat e Allahut të mëdhënjë që kush e lut Allahun me këtë emër Allahu nuk ia kthen duanë.

Disa nga argumente e Ibn Kajimit dhe dijetarë të tjerë të cilat i kanë përmendur dijetarë se përse emri Allah është emri më i madhë i Allahut:

Fillimisht këtë emër Allahu nuk ia ka lejuar askujt nga krijesat që të emërtohet me të. Edhe pse ka pasur nga ata të cilët kanë pretenduar se janë zota dhe se duhet të adhurohen askush prej tyre nuk e ka emërtuar vetën me emrin Allah. Nuk njihet në historinë e idhujtarisë idhull i cili është quajtur Allah. Ky është emër i cili është i rezervuar vetëm për Allahun dhe Allahu nuk ka lejuar që askush të emërtohet me këtë emër.

Përderisa me emra të tjerë ka dhe ekzistojnë edhe sot. Ndoshta jo në kuptim të hyjnisë por në kuptim të emërtimit dhe me kuptime të ngushta por si emër ekziston. Psh emri i Allahut El-Alij a është i përhapur tek njerëzit. Poashtu edhe emrat Er-Rrahman, Err-Rrahim janë të perhapur por jo edhe emri Allah.

Madje dijetarët kanë thënë se të gjithë popujt në botë pavarsishtë përkatësisë fetare në qoftë se iu thua se unë e adhuroj El-Kavij apo El-Aziz nuk e dinë se kush është Zoti yt. Mirëpo nëse ju thua Allah e din se bëhet fjalë për Zotin e gjithësisë. Pastaj mënyra se si ai komunikon me të përmes ndërmjetësimeve apo jo kjo është diqka tjetër. Por të gjithë e pranojnë se emri Allah aludon në Zotin e gjithsisë dhe në atë që meriton të adhurohet. Dhe kjo e bën këtë emër të posaçëm që askush nuk është emërtuar me këtë. Andaj Allahu thotë në surën Merjem:

﴾ رَّبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالَْْرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فَاعْبُدْه وَاصْطَبِرْ لِعِبَادَتِهِ هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَمِيًّا ﴿ ٥٦

19:65. Ai është Zot i qiejve dhe i tokës dhe çka ka midis tyre, pra Atë adhuroje, e në adhurimin ndaj Tij bëhu i qëndrueshëm. A di për Të ndonjë emnak (adash)?!”

Andaj dijetarët kanë thënë se në qoftë se dy njerëz kanë emërtim të përbashkët por dallojnë mes vete në shumë aspekte dhe këto dallim bëjnë që njëri të jetë shumë më lartë se tjetri dhe me meritor për shumë pozita atëherë çfarë ta merrë mendja për dallimet në mes dikujt që as emri i Tij nuk e është sikurse emrat e të tjerëve. Andaj a njeh ti dikë sikur Allahu që nuk e adhuron, nuk po përqëndrohesh dhe nuk po duron në adhurimin e Tij. Përgjigja jonë cila është? Nuk njohim o Zot. Andaj në qoftë se nuk njihni dikë tjetër si Allah përpos këtij Allahu atëherë as zemra e juaj, as gjuha juaj dhe gjymtyrët dhe asgjë nga jeta e juaj pra nuk duhet të njeh askënd përpos Allahut. Pra kjo e bën këtë emër të posaqëm dhe kjo veçori e bën që dijetarët në masë të madhe të mendojnë se ky është emri më i madh i Allahut.

Muhamedi (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të) i ka mësuar sahabët se ky është emri më i madh i Allahut. “I Dërguari i Allahut dëgjoi një njeri duke u lutur, i cili thoshte:

*اللَّهُمَّ إ نِّي أَ سأَلُكَ ب أَنِّي أَ شهَدُ أَنَّكَ أَ نتَ اللََُّّ لَا إ لَهَ إ لَّا أَ نتَ ا لَْحَدُ الصَّمَدُ الَّ ذ ي لَ م يَل د وَلَ م يُولَا د وَلَا م يَنُا ل لَاهُ كُفُاوًا
أَحَدٌ أَ ن تَ غف ر ل ي ذُنُوب ي ، إ نَّكَ أَ نتَ ا لغَفُورُ الرَّ حيم*

“All-llahu im, kërkoj prej Teje duke dëshmuar se Ti je All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala], s’ka hyjni tjetër përveç Teje, je Një, për Ty të gjitha krijesat kanë nevojë, nuk je lindur e as ke lindur dhe askush nuk të ngjan Ty, të m'i falish mëkatet, ngase Ti je Falësi, i Gjithmëshirshmi”. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.

I Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: Vërtet e ke lutur Allahun me emrin e Tij më madhështor e më të ndritur, me të cilin, kur t’i lutesh, të jep dhe të përgjigjet”.

Një nga argumentet tjera është se ky emër i përmbledhe të gjithë kuptimet e të gjithë emrave tjerë. Andah nuk mund të jetë më e rëndësishmë dega sesa trungu. Emri i madh i Allahut është në mesin e emrave të cilët Allahu na i ka mësuar. Dhe në qoftë se ne i marrim të gjithë emrat e Allahut si mund të mos jetë emri Allah emri më i madh kurse nga emri i Tij burojnë të gjithë emrat. Dhe të mirret diqka nga ajo që buron dhe të bëhet me e madhe se vetë burimi. Ibn Kajimi thotë se kjo nuk është e mundshme.

Me këtë emër Allahu është prezentuar para pejgamberëve sikurse thotë:

﴾ يَا مُوسَىٰ إِنِّ أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ ٢٣ 28:30 ..“O Musa, s’ka dyshim se Unë jam All-llahu, Zoti i botëve!”

Imam Ahmedi përcjell nga Ubej b. Ka’bi, se i Dërguari, salallahu alejhi ue selem, e ka pyetur atë: “Cili është ajeti më i madh në librin e Allahut?” Ai i tha: Këtë e di më mirë Allahu dhe i Dërguari i Tij. I Dërguari salaAllahu alejhi ue selem e përsëriti këtë disa herë, pastaj Ubeji i tha: Ajetul-Kursij ( اوُه َّ لَِإ اهٰالِإ ا لَ ُهَّللا) Pejgamberi salaAllahu alejhi ue selem i tha “O Ebu Mundhir të uroj ty për dijen tënde.

Pra ia ka bërë për hajr dijën vetëm kur ka ditur diqka nga emrat e Allahut. Kjo është dije, kjo është begati me të cilën Allahu të begaton. Që ta dish se cili është emri i Tij më i madh. Cili ëshë ajeti më i madh në Kur’an. Andaj emri Allah është emri më i madh i Allahut dhe kushdo që e thërret me këto kuptime dhe me këtë raport të rregulluar që ky emër e kërkon nuk ka mundësi që Allahu të mos i përgjigjet, nuk ka mundësi që Allahu mos ta përkrah dhe nuk ka mundësi që Allahu mos të kënaqet.

Ngase të gjitha ato që i ka përmendur Ibn Kajimi nuk gjenden diku të shkruara në atë formulim por i ka përjetuar dhe andaj i ka shkruar. Prandaj edhe besimtari kur fillon të ushqehet thotë: بِسْمِ اللَّهِ - Me emrin e Allahut dhe përkundër faktik se mund të ketë ushqim të pakët do ti mjaftojë. Andaj ka thënë Muhamedin (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të) “Besimtari e ushqen një bark, kurse mosbesimtari shtatë.”

Pastaj në rast të frikës kur Muhamedi (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të) ka qenë në shpellë me Ebu Bekrin nuk i ka thënë Err-Rrahmani është më ne apo El-Kavij është me ne por ka thënë Allahu është me ne. Andaj ky emër është posahtu emër i qetësimit. Dhe Allahu kur ka folur për qetësimin e zemrave ka thënë:

إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذكُِرَ اللَّهُ وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبهُُمْ وَإِذَا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُهُ زَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَعَلَىٰ رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ

8:2. E, besimtarë të vërtetë janë vetëm ata, të të cilëve kur përmendet All-llahu u rrëqethen zemrat e tyre, të cilëve kur u lexohen ajetet e Tij u shtohet besimi, dhe që janë të mbështetur vetëm te Zoti i tyre.

أَلََ بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ 13:28...Pra ta dini se me të përmendur All-llahun zemrat stabilizohen

Pra ky është emri i Allahut të cilin në qoftë se e kuptojmë me këto kuptime dhe e bartim në rrafshin e duhur të raporteve tona të adhurimit të Allahut do ta këtë padyshim ndikimin të cilin e ka kuptuar Ibn Kajimi.

*Çfarë ndikimi duhet të ketë emri Allah në jetën e besimtarit ?*

Dijetarët kanë thënë se ky emër duhet të bëjë ndryshime tëk muslimani. Ata kanë thënë se sa herë që të përmendet emri Allah duhet të ndikoj tek besimtari në masë të caktuar (sado qoftë ajo) por duhet të ndikoj në njërën nga pikat vijuese:

*1*. Nuk e shton dashurinë ndaj Allahut më shumë sesa përmendja e Allahut e që kjo përmendje të bëhet përmes emrit Allah.

Dhe ketu si shembull mund të marrim atë se njeriu e don dikë që është i plotë. Dhe në qoftë dikush për ta është i plotë vetëm në një aspekt i cili atyre u pëlqen. E paramendo pra cili është aspekti i rëndësishëm për neve sesa aspekti i adhurimit? Nuk ka ky sepse ky është aspekti më i rëndësishmi për neve. E nëse është kështu atëherë kush e meriton ai i cili më së miri e meriton këtë? Është Allahu. Andaj në qoftë se të bën përshtypje dija dhe të bën ta duash Atë që është burim i dijës, dije se emri Allah është rruga për këtë dhe e njëjta vlen edhe për të gjitha emrat dhe cilësitë e tjera të Allahut siç janë: Bujaria, Fuqia, Mëshira, Falja etj madje prej të gjitha këto Tij burojnë. Prandaj kjo ta shton dashurinë. Poashtu këtu mund të përmendim edhe shembullin e një burri nga ensaret i cili u printe njerëzve ne namaz ne xhaminë e Kubesë. Sa herë që fillonte të
lexonte ndonjë sure me zë ai do të fillonte të lexonte “ Thuaj, Ai është Allahu… derisa e përfundonte atë. Pastaj do të recitonte edhe një tjetër sure pas saj. Dhe këtë e bënte ne çdo rekat. Prandaj shokët te tij i thane: Ti e fillon lutjen (namazin) me këtë sure (pas Elhamit). Pastaj mendon se kjo nuk është e mjaftueshme derisa nuk e lexon edhe një tjetër sure. Lexoje ose lëre dhe lexo ndonjë sure tjetër ne vend te saj”. Burri u përgjigj: “Nuk do ta lë ( leximin e kësaj sureje ne namaz). Nëse dëshironi tu prij ne namaz, unë do ta beje këtë, e nëse ju nuk doni atëherë unë nuk do tu pri më.” Ata e konsideronin atë si me te mirin qe mund tu printe ne namaz, dhe nuk donin qe dikush tjetër tu printe atyre. Keshtuqë kur erdhi i Dërguari i Allahut salallahu alejhi ëe selem , ata ia përmenden këtë çështje atij, dhe ai e pyeti: Kështu dhe kështu! Ç’të pengon ty të besh atë qe te urdhërojnë shokët e tu? Njeriu u përgjigj “Me te vërtete se unë e dua shume atë (Suren Ihlas). Atëherë Profeti i tha: “Dashuria ndaj saj (sures Ihlas) do te shpjerë ne xhenet”. Pra dashuria është përmendur në kontekts të emrit Allah. Dhe poashtu është përmendur edhe në ajetin e mëposhtëm: ْمُكَبوُنُذ ْمُكَل ْرِفْغَيَو ُهَّللا ُمُكْبِبْحُي ِنوُعِبَّتاَف َهَّللا َنوُّب ِ حُت ْمُتنُك نِإ ْلُق ۖ ٌمي ِ حَّر ٌروُفَغ ُهَّللاَو
﴾٢١﴿
3:31. Thuaj: “Nëse e doni All-llahun, atëherë ejani pas meje që All-llahu t’ju dojë, t’ju falë mëkatet tuaja, se All-llahu është që fal shumë, mëshiron shumë.

Pra dashuria është e lidhur shumë ngushtë dhe në masë të madhe me emrin Allah. Dhe për këtë aryse sa e njeh Allahun aq edhe e don Atë. Për aq sa ke hise në këtë emër për aq të shtohet dashuria. Për aq sa e adhuron Allahun me këtë emër për aq të don Allahu. Prandaj reflektimi kryesor i këtij emri në jetën tonë është shtimi i dashurisë. Që ta duam ne më shumë Allahun përmes këtij emri dhe poashtu Allahu të na dojë më tepër për shkak se ne e kemi realizuar dhe e kemi njohur këtë emër.

Dhe duhet ditur se çdo kush që është dashur në këtë botë për ndonjë aspekt të caktuar të tij i cili në esencë ka qenë i mangët dhe i përkohshëm dhe ka shkuar. Kurse tek Allahu cilësitë e Tij janë të përhershme. Dhe kjo na bën që ta duam Allahun edhe më tepër.

*2*. Ky emër na mëson që si ta adhurojmë Allahun sinqerishtë. Dhe është i kushtëzuar pranimi i të gjitha adhurimeve dhe kualiteti i tyre me ndikimin e emrit Allah. Andaj ndikimi i këtij emri të Allahut tek ne është përmirësimi i kualitetit të adhurimeve që ne duhet tia kushtojmë Allahut.

*3.* Ky emër duhet të krijoj tek ne një lloj krenarie se kënd jemi duke e adhuruar. Në qoftë se të tjerët mburren me çkado dhe këdo qoftë dhe nuk turpërohen më të adhuruarit e tyre. A nuk duhet kjo qëkur thua unë e kam Allahun të jetë diqka tërësisht e posaqme. Një ndjenjë krejtësisht ndryshe e krenarisë, kënaqësisë, gëzimit që ti e ke Allahun. Andaj ne duhet të ndihemi më krenarët me emrin Allah sot kur njerëzit krenohen me çdo gjë të pavlerë. Ky emër duhet që tek ne të prodhoj krenari dhe të flakë çdo ndjenjë të nënçmimit, përbuzjës dhe vlerës së ulët e që fatkeqsisht muslimanët e kanë në masë të madhe. A e din ti se çfarë do të thotë që ti ta kësh Allahun kurse të tjerët nuk e kanë. Kjo mjafton që ti të jesh më krenari në botë. Ky emër përveç se e mbush zemrën e besimtarit me krenari e mbush poashtu me pasuri. Të tjerët mund të vijnë dhe të krenohen duke thënë unë e kam këtë, e kam atë kurse ti thua: Unë e kam Allahun. Andaj a po mbushemi pasuri? A po mbushemi krenari? A po mbushemi fitore dhe fuqi kur themi Allah? Ky është ndikimi te cilin duhet ta ketë emri Allah. Ngase kështu është realisht. Andaj Muhamedi (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të) dhe sahabët e tij dhe pastaj edhe dijetarët e kanë ndier shoqërimin me Allahun. E kanë ndier shumë më mirë sesa miku me mikun. Pra paramendo kur je vetë dhe nuk të rrihet dhe vjen dikush të shoqëron dhe flet me ty. Sa kënaqesh me atë. E ata kështu konkretish e kanë përjetuar këtë kur janë shoqëruar dhe kanë ndejtur me Allahun madje në masë shumë më të madhe.

*4.* Gjithashtu prej ndikimit të këtij emri është siguria e investimit. Të tjerët nuk e kanë këtë siguri. Ti sot je duke investuar nga pasuria, nga koha nga bindja dhe kuptimet e tua. Andaj në qoftë se ke arritur në stacionin e adhurimit qëndro aty ngase aty edhe është dashur të arrish. Kudo që të shkosh diku tjetër veqse je duke bredhur. Dhe si rezultat i kësaj edhe vjen shpërblimi me xhenet prej të cilit besimtarët nuk kërkojnë që të largohen sepse as në këtë botë nuk kanë kërkuar që të largohen nga adhurimet për Allahun. Çdo gjë tjetër përveç kësaj njeriu kërkon që ta ndërroj. Përveq adhurimit të Allahut ngase ky është stacioni i fundit të cilin ti mund ta arrish nga ngritja në këtë dynja. Prandaj ndihu i qetë dhe i sigurtë. E kush ta siguron këtë qëtësi. Është Allahu që ta siguron këtë qetësi Asnjë emër tjetër nuk të bën të ndihesh rehat. Dhe provojë këtë duke përmendur diqka tjetër si psh: pasuria, shtëpia, vetura, fëmija, gruaja, pushteti etj dhe për të gjitha këto ti e din se ka më mirë se këto. Çdo emër tento ta provosh si tabletë për qetësim dhe do ta vëresh se do të jetë tabletë për shqetësim. Ndërsa kur të thuash Allah e din se nuk ka më mirë dhe qetësohesh menjëherë. Investim më të mirë se që mund të bësh për Allahun a ka ? Jo nuk ka. Dhe tjetër që është me rëndësi është se ky investim nuk devalvon kurrë. Dhe kështu i zbeh besimtari të gjitha ofertat tjera, sikurse është rasti i Kab Ibn Malikut i cilli kishte refuzuar ofertën e mbretit kur ishte bojkotuar nga muslimanët ose rasti i Ibn Hudhafes i cili kishte thënë se as për për një thua të Muhamedit (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të) nuk do ta ndërronte gjendjen e tij.

*5.* Prej ndikimeve të këtij emri në jetën tonë është se të gjitha ndikimet të cilat pritën të bëhen nga emrat e tjerë kalojnë përmes këtij emri. Andaj çdo ndikim që duhet ta lë ndonjë emër tjetër i caktuar i Allahut duhet ta lë edhe ky emër ngase e permban në vetën e vet Allah.

*6.* Ky emër gjithashtu duhet të ndikoj në jetën tonë në një rrafsh të caktuar. Emri Allah dhe atë që e përmban ky emër është se duhet të gjykoj në jetën tonë. Sepse Allahu kudo që e ka përmendur fenë e Tij është përmes emrit Allah.

أَفَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ أَبْتَغِ حَكَمًا وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنزَلَ إِلَيْكُمُ الْكِتَابَ مُفَصَّلًَ

6:114. (Thuaj) A pos All-llahut të kërkoj unë gjykatës (mes meje dhe juve)? Kur Ai është që ua zbriti librin në mënyrë të shkoqitur?......

Andaj prej reflektimit të këtij emri është që vetëm Ai të gjykoj mes nesh për të mira dhe për të këqija për obligime dhe për të drejta etj. Allahu në këto ajete ka thënë se është plotësuar feja edhe në rrafshin e vërtetësisë edhe në atë të drejtësisë deri në kulmin e tyre dmth sheriati është kulmi i drejtësisë për njerëzit. Dhe këtë ti e kupton përmes emrit Allah. Andaj kuptimi, zbatimi, gjykimi, pranimi dhe moskontestimi i sheriatit janë ndikim i kuptimit të drejtë të emrit Allah. Andaj edhe të pranuarit e Allahut si gjykatësi i vetëm në rrafshin e vërtetësisë dhe në rrafshin e drejtësisë janë ndikim i drejtpërdrejtë i kuptimit të drejtë të emrit Allah.

E lusim Allahun e Madhëruar që të na i mbush zemrat me dashuri ndaj Tij. Që të na i mbush gjuhët me përmendje ndaj Tij. Që gjymtyrët tona ti nënshtron në shërbim ndaj Tij. Që të na shpërblejë Allahu dhe që te ndihemi ashtu sikurse duhet: krenar, të qetë, të lumtur, të sigurtë në përmendjën dhe adhurimin e Allahut.

----------


## Selma*

*Ligjërata e katërt  Kuptimi i emrit Er-Rab*

http://www.qsi-ks.com/webi/shiqovideo.php?id=531


*Seria  Ta njohim Allahun*

*Ligjërata e katërt  Kuptimi i emrit Er-Rab*


*Vërejtje: Për kuptim të drejtë të këtyre ligjëratave kushtëzohet dëgjimi i tyre paraprak në këtë web adresë:* http://www.qsi-ks.com

Jemi duke vazhduar me ligjeratat tona ku jemi duke u munduar që praktikisht ta zbërthejmë dhe ta kuptojmë thënien e të parëve tanë të cilët kanë thënë: Kush e njeh Allahun më së miri, ai i druhet dhe i perulet më së shumti. Andaj dëshirojmë që përmes kësaj njohje ta përmirësojmë kualitetin e adhurimeve tona ndaj Allahut, ta njohim Allahun më mirë dhe që ti realizojmë ato qëllime të cilat i kemi përcaktuar që në fillim kur kemi folur në dy ligjëratat e para si hyrje të domosdoshme në këtë temë. Dhe ato duhet ti kemi vazhdimisht të freskëta duke ia përkujtuar vetës se qka synojmë dhe kah jemi nisur me këto mësime. Dhe pika tjetër që duhet tia përkujtojmë vetës sonë është që investimi më i mirë që njeriu e bënë në jetën e tij është investimi të cilin e bën që ta njeh Zotin e gjithësisë. Dhe kjo gjë i jep besimtarit vullnet, ambicje dhe stimulim që me ëndje dhe përkushtim të dëgjoj tërë atë që thuhet në lidhje me këtë temë.

Emri i Allahut i cili do të trajtohet në këtë ligjëratë është një emër tjetër nga emrat e bukur të Allahut dhe shumë domethënës. Dhe ky emër është nga emrat bazë të Allahut që prej tij pastaj ngjajshëm sikurse nga emri Allah burojnë shumica apo tërë emrat e Allahut. Dhe është nga emrat e Allahut që përmendet shumë në Kuran e në veçanti në një aspekt të rëndësishëm për neve ngase është emri me të cilin më së shumti e kanë përmendur pejgamberët kur e kanë lutur Allahun. Nuk e kanë lutur pejgamberët Allahun me ndonjë emër më shpesh se me këtë emër. Prandaj është shumë i rëndësishëm dhe i nevojshëm per neve sikurse edhe çdo emër tjetër i Allahut mirëpo është shumë e rëndësishme që rënditja të bëhet në këtë mënyrë pra që pas emrit Allah të flasim për një emër tjetër të Allahut i cili është Rab.

Ibn Kajimi thotë se baza e emrave të Allahut e që nënkupton edhe bazën e njohjës së Allahut ndërtohet nga tre emra të Allahut me të cilat Allahu e ka filluar librin e Tij në surën El-Fatiha: Allah, Rabb, Er-Rrahman. Këta janë tre emrat bazë të Allahut ، الرَّحْمَٰ ن اُلرَّحِي مُ الْحَمْ د لُِلَّهُِ رَُ بُ اُلْعَالَمِينَُ  Falënderimi i takon All-llahut, Zotit të botëve! Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit!

Kështu Allahu ka filluar njoftimin dhe prezentimin e Tij me robërit e vet. Pra ky emër është bazë dhe prej këtij emri pastaj dalin të gjithë emrat e tjerë madje lidhen ngushtë me këtë emër. Për këtë arsye të flasësh për këtë emër pa u ndërlidhur edhe me emrat e tjerë është gati se e pamundshme. Edhe pse kemi thënë se për çdo emër do të mundohemi tia kushtojmë një ligjeratë të posaçme gati se është e pamundshme të flasësh për emrin Rab dhe për kuptimet e Tij e që mos të përdorësh edhe emra të tjerë të cilët janë të ndërlidhur ngushtë me këtë emër.

Dijetarët kur kanë folur për emrin e Allahut  Rabb i janë qasur nga disa aspekte. Mirëpo për ne është e rëndësishme që ta kuptojmë këtë nga aspekti gjuhësor që pastaj nga ky trajtim të futemi në kuptimin real të këtij emri. Duke pasur parasysh se Allahu e ka zbritur Kuranin në gjuhën arabe dhe se çdo shprehje e përdorur në Kuran në gjuhën arabe nuk është vetëm sa për tu thënë por ajo e ka domethënien e vet dhe duke pasur parasysh se dijetarët e tefsirit psh kanë ndërtuar dhe ia kanë dhënë komplet kahjen një ajeti vetëm nga një pjesëz e ajetit sikurse psh: fi في , min م ن ose bi ب . Atëherë sa është e rëndësishme ta kuptojmë çdo shkronjë të Kuranit e lere më një fjalë apo fjali. Në qoftë se kjo që u tha është kaq e rëdësishme atëherë çfarë mund të thuhet për një emër i cili është përdorur më së shumti nga gjuhët e pejgamberëve kur i janë drejtuar Zotit të tyre. E mos të flasim për dobitë e tjera dhe përdorimet e tjera të cilat do të mirren në vijim.

Prandaj është shumë me rëndësi njohja e kutptimit gjuhësor të emrit Er-Rab dhe që pastaj në suaza të këtij kuptimi ta mësojmë se në çfarë konteksti Allahu e ka përdorur emrin e tij Er-Er-Rab në ajetet e ndryshme të Kuranit.

Fjala Er-Rab në gjuhën arabe është përdorur në disa kuptime mirëpo dijetarët i kanë përmbledhur ato në tri kuptime themelore. Në qoftë se i kuptojmë ato në rrafshin njerëzor do të mundemi që pastaj nga ky rrafsh të ngritemi dhe ti kuptojmë në rrafshin hyjnor tek Allahu.

Në aspektin gjuhësor fjala Er-Rab është përdorur nga arabët për një kuptim që kur një njeri ka qenë kujdestar i dikujt dhe ky kujdes i tij ka qenë i natyrës së përmirësimit dhe rregullimit. Do të thotë që sa herë ka pasur ndonjë rrezik apo tendencë të dëmtimit të asaj që ka që ka qenë duke u përkujdesur për tu larguar nga rruga e duhur apo të dëmtohet me diqka anash kujdestari e ka mbajtur në rrugën që duhet dhe vazhdimisht ka kontribuar per ta rregulluar ecjen e saj drejt rritjes dhe zhvillimit. Dhe jo vetëm kaq mirëpo ka investuar poashtu prej të gjitha mundësive të cilat i ka pasur që mbarvajtja e këtij zhvillimi dhe kujdesi të shkon sikurse duhet.

Pra kuptimi i parë i fjalës rab do të thotë kujdes i vazhdueshëm për mbarvajtën e sigurtë të ndonjë gjëje duke u kujdesur në vazhdimësi për të pavarësisht nëse është prezent apo jo dhe duke qenë i gatshëm që të gjitha ti bëjë vetëm që ai gjëja për të cilën përkujdeset të jetë mirë. Në qoftë se këtë kuptim e bartim tek Allahu do të jetë e mjaftueshme që ta kuptosh se qfarë është fjala Er-Rab dhe madhërinë e Allahut që fatkeqësisht mungon nga zemrat e shumë muslimanëve. Paramendoje se sa është e madhe kjo që po flitet në qoftë se psh ty të besohet kujdestaria për vetëm një lule. Do të jetë kjo një sfidë jetësore për ty. E qka ta merr mendja në qoftë se kur ti e fillon namazin tënd me kuptimin e fjalës Er-Rab me këto kuptime dhe ia shton kësaj alemin pra Rabil Alemin (i krejtë asaj qka ekziston nga botërat e ndryshme dhe të shumta të cilat i din e shumë prej tyre nuk i din). Andaj sa kujdeset për robërit e tij Allahu vetëm me emrin e Tij Es-Semij  Dëgjuesi. Nuk ka zë, përshpëritje e gjuhës apo e zemrës të cilën Allahu nuk e dëgjon. Nuk i pshtillen zërat dhe kujdeset për ankesën e çdo kujt prej robërve të tij. Dhe të gjitha këto ankesa të robërve Allahu i dëgjon me kujdes të posaqëm pothuajse është vetëm ty duke të dëgjuar. Dhe nuk ndikon aspak që të ndëgjohet apo jo dikush tek Allahu në qoftë se është më pak apo më shumë i zëshëm e as në qoftë se është me afër apo më larg. Allahu kujdeset për të gjithë.

Dijetarët islam kanë thënë se kuptimi i dytë i fjalës rab tek arabët është jo vetëm kujdes por përcjellje e vazhdueshme. Kurse përcjellja e vazhdueshme bëhet vetë apo me autorizim. Kurse Allahu nuk ka zëvendës. Të gjitha ato që përdorën si sebepe duke filluar nga melaiket për të kryer detyra e duke kaluar edhe tek të gjitha sebepet tjera. Të gjitha këto janë të parëndësishme për Allahun. Fjala Er-Rab të bën të kuptosh se edhe Allahu kur autorizon ndonjë melaike për ndonjë punë prap se prap funksionalizimin dhe suksesin e asaj pune e bën Allahu. Si psh sebep për ngopje e ka bërë ushqimin mirëpo mirëpo ndikimin e ushqimit dhe çdo kafshate të cilën ti e fut në gojë se a do të bëjë dobi ky ushqim dhe a do të ngopë varet nga ajo se si vendos Allahu.

Prandaj termet të cilat përmenden: Kush mundohet arrin janë gabim ngase duhet të thuhet kush mundohet arrin me lejen e Allahut. Ngase mundi është sebep mirëpo Allahu sebepet nuk i ka bërë vendimtare. Dhe kush mendon se marrja e sebepit është vendimtare në arritjën e qëllimit e ka gabim madje ky gabim i tij mund të arrij deri në nivelin e shirkut.

﴾ وَمَاكَُانَ رَُبُّكَ نَُسِيًّا ﴿ُ ٤٦ ....... ﴾٥٢٢﴿...لََ تَُأْ خ ذه سُِنَةٌ وَُلََ نُوَْمٌُ ....

19:64......e Zoti yt nuk është që harron. 2:255 .....Atë nuk e kap as kotja as gjumë

Dhe për këtë arsye nuk duhet menduar se mungesa e shëndetit apo mungesa e rrizkut ka ardhur për shkak se Allahu është i zënë diku dhe duhet të presësh në rend por për shkak se çdo gjë ëshë duke ardhur me urtësi madhore dhe se Allahu është duke u përkujdesur për ty dhe se ti je nën kontroll.

Paramendo në qoftë se një njeri shkon në spital dhe ka dhimbje të mëdha dhe atij i thuhet se për shkak dikush ka intervenuar është arritur që një ekip i mjekëve ekspert dhe të pregatitur të jenë kujdestar dhe të përkujdesen posaqërisht për ty dhe ata nuk kanë tjetër punë përveq kujdesit ndaj teje. Sa do të jetë ky ngushëllim i madh për njeriun përkundër se mund të ketë dhimbje dhe ndoshta nuk sheh shenja të shërimit. Pra ndjehet i lumtur i qetë, komod dhe rehat ngase ky ekip është duke përcjellur gjendjën time.

Allahu kujdeset në mënyrë të veçantë për secilin prej nesh dhe kjo kujdesje është e vazhdueshme dhe e pandërprerë për çdo çast, moment, fjalë, qëndrim, kërkesë, ankesë apo çkado qoftë dhe për çdo krijesë. Dhe ky kujdes gjithashtu është i përcjellur me dashuri dhe mëshirë.

Kuptimi i emrit Er-Rab është e domosdoshme poashtu që të kuptohet nën hijën e kuptimit të emrit të Allahut El-Halik  Krijuesi. I Cili i ka krijuar dhe i ka begatuar të gjitha krijesat dhe poashtu kujdesët për të gjitha ato. Çfarë mirësie është kjo?

Sot njerëzit fatkeqsisht aq kanë njohjë sipërfaqësore për Allahun dhe aq kanë njohje të detajizuar për disa gjëra tjera saqë turpërohemi në masë të madhë para Allahut për atë që po ndodh (qoftë kjo për vetën tonë por edhe për të tjerët) Ndoshta dikush nga ne dinë më mirë për paisjën të cilën mund ta ketë në xhep (e cila fundja e fundit nuk është asgjë) se si të komunikoj dhe të lidhet me gruan dhe familjën e tij sesa e njeh Allahun dhe din se si të lidhet e të komunikoj me Të. Kurse Allahu përkundër kësaj kujdeset për neve. Dhe shembull për këtë mund të marrim njeriun më te dashur që mund ta kesh në jetë kushdo qoftë ai prindi, gruaja, shoku etj. Në qoftë se një herë apo dy nuk i lajmërohesh në tel si duhet apo nuk ia hap telefonin (lidhja, komunikimi nuk ka funksionu si duhet) menjëherë ndryshon disponimi i jonë. Kurse sa herë Allahu na ka dërguar sinjale se dëshiron më u lidh kurse robi nuk është përgjigjur dhe prap i ndihmon dhe i jep atij. Dhe të gjitha krijesat të cilat i ka krijuar Allahu janë sinjal se Allahu dëshiron të lidhet (komunikoj) me ne mirëpo ne nuk jemi përgjigjur si duhet kurse Allahu përsëri ka dhën leje dhe është përkujdesur për neve, na ka dhënë jetë e shëndet. Ngase asgjë nuk bëhet pa lejen e Tij dhe Allahu sebepin e ka lënë që ne ta marrim mirëpo shkaqet të cilat Allahu i ka bërë për arritjën e qëllimeve të caktuara nuk e kanë kompetencën e ndikimit. A do të ndikon apo jo do të vendos ai që e ka emrin Er-Rab.

Ibn Tejmije thotë: Pasiqë nevoja e njerëzve për ta njohur Allahun si Er-Rab është me e madhe se për ta njohur atë si Allah, Allahu vazhdimisht njohjen e Tij si Allah e ka bërë përmes njohjës së Tij sikurse Er-Rab. Ngase ne jemi njerëz dhe a kemi më shumë nevojë ta njohim se kush na ushqen dhe na jep të pijmë apo kemi nevojë që ta njohim më shumë atë që na mundëson të kënaqemi me namaz. Jo ne së pari kemi nevojë ta njohim se kush na jep te ushqehemi dhe të pijmë, kush është ai që po na jep shëndet kurse pastaj nga kjo njohje dalim tek njohja tjetër.

Ngase njeriu është i tillë dhe ka nevojë që përmes aspekteve materiale ta njeh Allahun edhe pse sikurse asnjë nga këto begati materiale të mos ekzistonte Allahu do të mbetej i vetmi që meriton të adhurohej. Por megjithatë Allahu në vazhdimësi përmes këtij përkujdesi ndaj teje të dërgon sinjale të lidhjës me të dhe se këto sinjale nuk janë të kota. Dhe paramendo se në sa prej këtyre sinjaleve ti nuk përgjigjesh fare.

Ngase Ai ia ka vendosur Vetë së Tij emrin Er-Rab dhe i përmbahet këtij emri ndërsa në qoftë se ti nuk i përmbahesh sinjaleve kjo pastaj është çështje tjetër për të cilën e ke përgjegjësinë tënde. Por Allahu nuk i shmanget këtij emri për çfarëdo rrebelimi të robërve të Tij. Dhe Allahu nuk pushon së qenuri Er-Rab për çfarëdo gjynahu në tokë apo për çfarëdo lloj rrebelimi dhe refuzimi të udhëizimit nga robërit e Tij.

Dhe padyshim që pastaj dikush ka më shumë hise në këtë emër e dikush më pak por Allahu nuk pushon se qenuri Er-Rab. Andaj Allahu kujdeset edhe për ata të cilët përkundër kujdesit të Allahut ndaj tyre i bëjnë gjynah Allahut.
Pra emri Er-Rab në gjuhën arabe nënkupton kujdesin për përmirësim dhe zhvillim të vazhdueshëm dhe kjo përkujdesje nuk nënkupton marrëveshje mes teje dhe Allahut por nënkupton se ti je pronë dhe rob i Allahut dhe se je pronë e tërësishme e Tij. Dhe sa më tepër e njohim Allahut nga këto çasje aq më tepër e adhurojmë.

Andaj paramendo vetëm këto kuptime të cilat u cekën deri më tani të jenë të grumbulluara tek ne sa herë të themi në namaz: الْحَمْ د لُِلَّهِ رَُ ب اُلْعَالَمِينَُ - Falënderimi i takon All-llahut, Zotit të botëve! Si do të jetë namazi i secilit prej nesh? Cili do të jetë përjetimi i lidhjes me Allahun?

Kujdesi i Allahut për robërit e tij është dy llojesh:

1. Kujdes material apo fizik dhe në këtë kujdes bëjnë pjesë të gjitha krijesat e Allahut;

2. Kujdesi i Allahut për ne që të jemi të udhëzuar dhe ky kujdes i posaçëm e bën këtë emër edhe më të afërt me neve.
Sa është kujdesuar Allahu që ti sot të din si të falesh, që ti të din si ta falenderosh dhe ta madhërosh Allahun. A nuk kujdeset Allahu për zemrën tënde që ajo të ndihet më mirë në namaz dhe a nuk kujdeset Allahu për ty nga shumë sëmundje shpirtërore të cilat mund të devijojnë nga rruga e Allahut, që ti të shkosh në vendet e duhura, të jesh në shoqëri të caktuar në kohë të caktuar etj.

Dhe kujdesi i dytë është shumë më i madh se kujdesi i parë. Dhe duke u nisur nga kjo në qoftë se ne e duam shumë dikë i cili na jep të ushqehemi, të pijmë dhe na jep shëndet jemi të gatshëm të bëjmë çdo gjë për të atëherë çfarë duhet të bëjmë kur të kuptojmë kujdesin e Allahut për ne që të jemi të udhëzuar.

*Çfarë ndikimi duhet të ketë emri Er-Rab në jetën e besimtarit ?*

*1*. Kur ne mësojmë për emrin e Allahut Er-Rab dhe për këtë përkujdesje e furnizim për këtë mbrojtje dhe përkrahje kaq të madhe dhe këtë krijim kaq të madh a mendjmë se tërë këtë Allahu e ka bërë kot? Besimtari mendon rreth kësaj dhe kjo e sinjalizon atë për një rol të caktuar i cili kërkohet prej tij. Tani paramendoje se sa i papërgjegjshëm është ai i cili e shpërfill këtë rol i cili është që ai të bie në sexhde për Allahun. Andaj çfarë duhet ti bëhet këtij njeriu. Dhe në qoftë se këtë e kthejmë vetëm në rrafshin njerëzor (nëse ti i ke bërë mirë kaq shumë dikujt) atëherë edhe në qoftë se e vrasim është pak.
Shiqo se si Allahu në Kuran flet për krijimin e qiejve dhe të tokës dhe ndryshimin e natës dhe të ditës. Nëse të gjithë njerëzit mundohen që ditën ta bëjnë natë apo anasjelltas nuk do të munden ta bëjnë këtë gjë asnjëherë. Dhe pse i ka bërë Allahu të gjitha këto? Që ne ta dijmë se Ai është i mundshëm për çdo gjë. Çdo ditë e bën ditën natë dhe natën ditë pra çdo ditë ta dëshmon se bën çka dëshiron edhe pastaj kur të godet ndonjë sprovë ti thua në vetën tënde: A thua largohet kjo sprovë dhe a thua çfarë do të bëhet. Andaj a po e kuptojmë drejtë ne mesazhin të cilin e bart emri i Allahut Er-Rab ?

*2.* Pasi që e ke kuptuar se ke kësi përkrahje nga Krijuesi yt dhe pasi që i ke kuptuar të gjitha ato të cilat janë cekur me lartë për kuptimin e emrit Er-Rab a nuk të bën kjo që pastaj ta kuptosh drejtë atë të cilën e ka thënë Muhamedi (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të)
رَ ضَي تَ بََ ا لَله رَبَ اَ وَبَ مَ حَ مَدٍ رسؤلا وب الاسلا م دين ا - Jam i kënaqur me All-llahun për Zot, me Muhammedin (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të) për Pejgamber dhe me Islamin për fe.

Në qoftë se tani kërkohet nga ti që të nënshkruash se i adhuruari yt është Allahu a do të nënshkruash apo ke nevojë që ende të dëgjosh se sa është mirë për ty që të jesh me Allahun. Ka njerëz të cilët përkundër faktit se e dinë se sa përfitojnë nga Allahu nuk janë të kënaqur që të jenë nënshkrues të marrëveshjes.

A e kuptove tani se qfarë do të thotë: Jam i kënaqur me All-llahun për Zot.... dhe rrjedhimisht nga kjo ti je i kënaqur edhe me atë çfarë cakton Ai për ty çfarë gjykon, çfarë urdhëron apo çfarë ndalon. Me të gjitha këto ti je i kënaqur ngase Ai është رَ ب اُلْ عال مي نَ  Zoti i botëve.

Kurse ata të cilët nuk e kuptojnë emrin e Allahut Er-Rab arsyetimet dhe pyetjet e tyre jane të llojllojshme si psh: Pse kjo gjë është obligim? E çka është tash ky haram? E çka është kjo sprovë? E përse erdhi ky caktim? Etj etj. Të gjitha këto ngase nuk janë të kënaqur që Allahu të jetë Er-Rab i tyre. Ngase kërkes e domosdoshme e të qenurit Allahut - Er-Rab është që tia besosh Atij që të udhëheq. Dhe në kuadër të kësaj pastaj i kupton edhe sprovat ngase emri Er-Rab ështe shumë i përshtatshëm që të ndihmon të kënaqesh me sprovat të cilat Allahu mund të na i dërgon. Allahu nga ruajtë ngase ne kemi dëshirë të jemi rehat mirëpo nëse vijë sprovat atëherë emri Er-Rab i ëmbëlson sprovat.

I Dërguari i Allahut (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të) po ashtu ka thënë: Me të vërtet madhësia e shpërblimit është sipas madhësis së vështirësive (sprovave në këtë botë). Vërtet Allahu kur e don një popull, i sprovon ata (me fatkeqësi). Kush ndahet i kënaqur (nga ajo fatkeqësi), ai do ta ketë knaqësin e Allahut, e kush ndahet (nga ajo fatkeqësi) i hidhëruar, ai do ta ketë hidhërimin e Allahut. Transmeton Tirmidhiu dhe ka thënë: Ky hadith është i mirë (Hasen). Shejh Albani në librin Sahihul-Xhami e ka bërë Sahih, nr:308).

Dijetarët kanë thënë: Çdo sprovë që vie nga Allahu e ka një mesazh dhe moskuptimi i drejtë i këtij mesazhi është më i keq se vet sprova e cila të ka goditur. Andaj ti lutu që të largohet sprova por edhe mundohu që të përfitosh maksimalisht ngase gjatë kësaj sprove je në një shkollë të caktuar. Mirëpo kur të përfundosh këtë shkollë do të dalësh më një diplomë ashtu siq ka thënë Allahu në Kuran për Ejubin ﴾ إِنَّا وَُجَدْنَاه صَُابِرًا نُ عْمَ اُلْعَبْ دُ إُِنَّه أَُوَّابٌ ﴿ُ ٦٦

38:44 .....Vërtet, Ne e gjetëm atë të durueshëm. Sa rob shumë i mirë ishte ai dhe i kthyer te Zoti.

Poashtu në qoftë se lexojmë për jetën e Muhamedit (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të) vërejmë se nuk ka fushë apo mejdan të jetës njerëzore në të cilën nuk është sprovuar. Dhe tërë ato sprova dhe vështirësi nëpër të cilat është dashur të kaloj kanë ndodhur që tu vijnë mesazhe të caktuara umetit të tij. Andaj kjo mospërfillje mund të kushtoj shumë shtrenjtë nëse nuk kuptohet drejtë.

*3.* Nga përkujdesi i Allahut përmes emrit të tij Er-Rab për robërit e tij është se kjo përkujdesje është graduale e palodhur dhe sa herë që shfaqet nevoja jote për diqka Ai ta plotëson atë pak nga pak. Dhe nga kjo ne mund të mësojmë se në të njëjtën mënyrë duhet të përkujdesemi për vetën tonë dhe që edhe ne këtë gradualitet të përmirësimit ta bartim drejt ngritjës kah Allahu. A kujdesesh ti se çdo ditë ju duke u ngritur tek Allahu? Ashtu siç ai për çdo ditë përkujdeset që ti të rritesh.
Dhe poashtu për ata të cilët i ke nën përkujdesje a je duke u përkujdesur siç duhet dhe në formë graduale. Në qoftë se ne përkujdesemi për ahiretin e fëmijevë tonë vetëm sa gjysma e asaj që përkujdesemi për dynjanë e tyre ata do të ishin shumë të ngjajshëm me selefin. Andaj ngjajshëm sikurse përkujdesesh që fëmiut derisa është i vogel ta ushqesh me kafshata të bukës një nga një dhe bën durim në këtë gjë a ke mundësi që të njëjtën gjë ta bësh edhe duke ia dëgjuar atë të cilën e mëson nga feja qoftë kjo ajet, hadith apo diqka tjetër nga feja. Dhe në këtë mënyrë tia japësh kafshatat e fesë. Apo terminet për të marrë ndonjë terapi kur janë të sëmurë, apo terminet e tjera të ndryshme si psh për shkollë, trajnime etj a je duke e ke bërë të njëjtën gjë edhe për terminet e namazit, agjërimit etj.
Andaj kujdesi gradual i Allahut për neve na edukon që edhe ne gradualisht por në vazhdimsi të interesohemi për të tjerët.

*4.* Poashtu të gjithë pejgamberët e kanë lutur Allahun me emrin Er-Rab. Nga ky emër Er-Rab të ka dhënë pa kërkuar ti asgjë kurse kur tani që e kuptuar këtë emër Er-Rab dhe je në vështirësi dhe po i drejtohesh Atij dhe poashtu e ke kuptuar mesazhin a mendon se nuk ta jep atë që je duke e kërkuar? Përkundrazi.

﴾ قَالََ رَُبَّنَا ظَُلَمْنَا أَُن فسَنَا وَُإِن لَُّمْ تَُغْفِرْ لَُنَا وَُتَرْحَمْنَا لَُنَ كونَنَّ مُِنَ اُلْخَاسِرِينَُ ﴿ُ ٥٢

7:23. Ata të dy thanë: Zoti ynë, ne i bëmë të padrejtë(i dëmtuam) vetvetes sonë, në qoftë se nuk na falë dhe nuk na mëshiron, ne me siguri do të jemi prej të shkatërruarve!

﴾ رَّ ب اُغْفِرْ لُِي وَُلِوَالِدَيَّ وَُلِمَن دَُخَلَ بَُيْتِيَ مؤْمِنًا وَُلِلْ مؤْمِنِينَ وَُالْ مؤْمِنَاتِ وَُلََ تَُزِدِ اُلظَّالِمُِينَ إُِلََّ تَُبَارًُا ﴿ُ ٥٢

71:28. Zoti im, më falë mua dhe prindërit e mi, dhe ata që hynë në shtëpinë time, duke qenë besimtarë, edhe besimtarët e besimtaret, ndërsa jobesimtarëve mos u shto tjetër, vetëm dëshpërim.

﴾ وَإِذْ يَُرْفَُ ع إُِبْرَاهِي م اُلْقَوَاعِدَ مُِنَ اُلْبَيْتِ وَُإِسْمَاعِي ل رَُبَّنَا تَُقَبَّلْ مُِنَّا إُِنَّكَ أَُنتَ اُلسَّمِي ع اُلْعَلِي م ﴿ُ ٧٥١

2:127. Edhe kur Ibrahimi dhe Ismaili, duke i ngritur themelet e shtëpisë (Qabes - luteshin): Zoti ynë, pranoje prej nesh, se me të vërtetë Ti je që dëgjon dhe di!

قَالَ عُِيسَى اُبْ ن مَُرْيَمَ اُللَّ همَّ رَُبنََّا أَُنزِلْ عَُلَيْنَا مَُائِدَةً منَ اُلسَّمَاءِ تَُ كو ن لَُنَا عُِيدًا لَِّوَّلُِنَا وَُآخِرِنَا وَُآيَةً منكَُ وَُارْ زقْنَاُ
﴾ وَأَنتَ خَُيْ ر اُلرَّازِقِينَ ﴿ُ ٧٧٦

5:114. Isai, bir i Merjemes, tha: O All-llah, Zoti ynë, zbritna nga qielli një tryezë, të na jetë festë (gëzim) për ne dhe për ata (që vijnë) pas nesh, të jetë argument prej Teje, dhe dhurona se Ti je furnizuesi më i mirë!

لََ يُ كَل ف اُللَّه نَُفْسًا إُِلََّ وسْعَهَا لَُهَا مَُاكَُسَبَتْ وَُعَلَيْهَا مَُا اُكْتَسَبَتُْ رَُبَّنَا لََُ تُ ؤَاخِذْنَا إُِن نَُّسِينَا أَُوْ أَُخْطَأْنَا رَُبنََّاُ
وَلََ تَُحْمِلْ عَُلَيْنَا إُِصْرًاكَُمَا حَُمَلْتَه عَُلَى اُلَّذِينَ مُِن قَُبْلِنَا رَُبنََّا وَُلََ تُ حَ ملْنَا مَُا لََُ طَُاقَةَ لَُنَا بُِهُِ وَُاعْ ف عَُنَّا وَُاغْفِرْ لَُنَاُ
﴾ وَارْحَمْنَا أَُنتَ مَُوْلََنَا فَُان صرْنَا عَُلَى اُلْقَوْمِ اُلْكَافِرِينَ ﴿ُ ٥٢٤

2:286. All-llahu nuk e obligon asnjë njeri përtej mundësisë së tij, atij (njeriut) i takon ajo që e fitoi dhe atij i bie ajo (e keqe) që e meritoi. Zoti ynë, mos na dëno nëse harrojmë ose gabojmë! Zoti ynë, mos na ngarko neve barrë të rëndë siç i ngarkove ata që ishin para nesh! Zoti ynë, mos na ngarko me atë për të cilën ne nuk kemi fuqi! Na i shlyej mëkatet, na i mbulo të këqijat, na mëshiro. Ti je mbrojtësi ynë, na ndihmo kundër popullit pabesimtar!
Andaj duhet të mësohemi që ta lusim Allahun me këtë emër ashtu siq e kanë lutur pejgamberët.

*5.* Robi i Allahut i cili e njeh Allahun me emrin Er-Rab në kuptimin e kujdesit, mbikqyrjës dhe furnzimit a nuk ndikon kjo që me ia shtu edhe më tepër tevekulin në Allahun. A ende nuk je i sigurt të mbështetësh tek Ai? Andaj dorëzoja punët Allahut. Dhe pejgamberi (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të) prej dhikrit para gjumit ka thënë: اللّ همَّ أَُسْلَمْ ت نَُفْسي إُِلَيْكَ، وَُفَوَّضْ ت أَُمْري إُِلَيْكَُ، وَُوَجَّهْ ت وَُجْهيُ
إِلَيْكَ، وَُأَلْجَاْ ت ظَُهري إُِلَيْكَ، رَُغْبَةً وَُرَهْبَةً إُِلَيْكَ، لَُ مَُلْجَأَ وَُلَ مَُنْجا مُِنْكَ إُِلَّ إُِلَيْكَ، آُمَنْ ت بُِكِتابُِكَ اُلّذي أَُنْزَلْتَ وَُبِنَبِي كَ اُلّذيُ
أَرْسَلْتُ . O Zoti im, unë ta dorëzova Ty shpirtin tim. Ty ta kam dorëzuar çështjen time dhe fytyrën time e ktheva nga Ti. Te Ti strehova shpinën time. S'ka shpëtim dhe as strehim përveçse te Ti.

Dhe një prej kuptimeve të fjalës tefvid është autorizim i tërësishëm ku i autorizuari çfarëdo që vepron nuk pyetet nga autoroziuesi përse e ke bërë veprimin e caktuar. Andaj a jetë diqka e mangët nëse Allahu e merrë nën përkujdesje? Asgjë. Andaj a nuk na e shton kjo tevekulin dhe bindjën tek Allahu. Andaj çdo thënie në namaz: الْحَمْ د لُِلَّهِ رَُ ب اُلْعَالَمِينَُ - Falënderimi i takon All-llahut, Zotit të botëve! 1:3. Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit! Duhet të jetë një dozë e shtuar që ndikon në përmirësimin e mbështetjës, bindjës dhe dorëzimit tonë tek Allahu.
E lusim Allahun që ti ushqen zemrat tona në bindje dhe mbështetje tek Ai dhe me mendim të mirë për Të. Dhe e lusim Allahun që të na mundëson që ta njohim Atë si duhet dhe ta adhurojmë si duhet dhe të kënaqemi nën hijën e njohës së Allahut dhe të kënaqemi nën hijen e adhurimit të Tij dhe të kënaqemi pastaj nën hijen e takimit me Të dhe shpërblimit prej Tij dhe mbi të gjitha të kënaqemi me shiqim në Fytyrën e Tij në Ditën e Gjykimit.

----------


## Selma*

*Ligjërata e pestë  Kuptimi i emrit Er-Rrahman*

http://www.qsi-ks.com/webi/shiqovideo.php?id=537

*Seria  Ta njohim Allahun*

*Ligjërata e pestë  Kuptimi i emrit Er-Rrahman*

*Vërejtje: Për kuptim të drejtë të këtyre ligjëratave kushtëzohet dëgjimi i tyre paraprak në këtë web adresë: http://www.qsi-ks.com*

Emri Rrahman është emër i Allahut me të cilin Allahu ka filluar njoftimin e Tij me krijesat e Tij. Ngase emri Allah konsiderohet bazë kurse pas këtij emri fillon shtjellimi se kush është Allahu. Dhe shtjellimi i parë që ka filluar të bëhet është bërë përmes emrit Er-Rrahman. Andaj themi:

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَٰنِ الرَّحِيمِ - Me emrin e All-llahut, Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit!

Ky emër është përmendur në Kuran afër 57 herë. Dhe përmendja e tij është ose e vetmuar ose në qoftë se i është bashkangjitur ndonjë emër tjetër atëherë i vetmi emër që i është bashkangjitur është emri Er-Rrahim. Për dallim nga emrat tjerë të Allahut të cilët kombinohen në mes vete emri Er-Rrahman nuk kombinohet me asnjë emër tjetër përveç se me emrin Er-Rrahim dhe kjo është bërë në gjashtë vende në Kuran kurse herët tjera është përmendur vetëm Er-Rrahman. Dhe përmendja e Tij në fillim të çdo sureje e ka një simbolikë interesante që është mirë të fillojmë me të të shtjelluarit e këtij emri. Ngase ne çdo sure e fillojmë me: بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَٰنِ الرَّحِيمِ - Me emrin e All-llahut, Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit!

Fillimi i sureve madje edhe i vetë veprave të cilat i bëjmë në jetën e përditshme e ka një domethënie të posaçme që dijetarët kanë thënë se kjo domethënie ka kuptim edhe të urdhërit edhe të lajmërimit. Dhe kjo nënkupton që kur Allahu na urdhëron të themi بِسْمِ اللَّهِ - Me emrin e All-llahut atëherë kjo është një urdhër që duhet të fillojmë punët me emrin e Allahut. Që çdo punë të fillohet më emrin e Tij. Kurse sa i përket lajmërimit dijetarët kanë thënë se kur njeriu fillon me بِسْمِ اللَّهِ - Me emrin e All-llahut i lajmëron vetës së tij por edhe të tjerëve një gjë që duhet të jetë e ngulitur në zemrat tona. Cila është ajo? Se edhe atë ushqim të cilin jemi duke e ngrënë apo edhe në atë shtëpi në të cilën je duke u futur edhe atë teshtë të cilën je duke e veshur dhe çdo gjë që e bën بِسْمِ اللَّهِ - Me emrin e All-llahut është një lajmërim se kjo është e Allahut kurse unë jam përdoruesi. E që pastaj përmes kësaj tia ngulitësh vetës në kokën tënde se ti je një rob që të është dhënë në posedim begatia e caktuar dhe ti para përdorimit të saj deklaron se kjo është e Zotit. Prandaj shiqo se sa krim të madh bën ai i cili begatitë të cilat Allahu ia ka dhënë i përdorë ato në të kundërtën e asaj qe ka dashur Krijuesi. Ngase ai qoftë përmes deklarimit me gojë apo edhe përmes zemrës së tij thotë بِسْمِ اللَّهِ - Me emrin e All-llahut dhe pas këtij deklarimi bië në kundërshtim me atë që ka dashur Allahu. Dhe kjo e dyfishon krimin dhe mëkatin e tij. Pas kësaj بِسْمِ اللَّهِ - Me emrin e All-llahut, Allahu na ka mësuar që në fillim të sureve dhe në raste të caktuara tia bashkangjesim edhe الرَّحْمَٰنِ الرَّحِيمِ - Rrahmani, Er-Rrahim për të kuptuar se këto begati të cilat ne i gëzojmë dhe që përdorimin e tyre e fillojmë me بِسْمِ اللَّهِ - Me emrin e Allahut këto nuk janë si rezultat i ndonjë marrëveshje të caktuar mesh nesh dhe Allahut dhe se tani Ai është duke e përmbushur obligimin e Tij ndaj neve ngase Ai nuk ka obligim ndaj nesh në këtë drejtim dhe nuk janë si pasojë e kthimit të borxhit të cilin na e ka (ngase nuk na i ka marrë që të na i kthen) por të gjitha janë pjesë e emrit të tij Er-Rrahman. Andaj është Er-Rrahman dhe për këtë arsye ta ka mundësuar apo ta ka dhënë këtë apo atë. Prandaj është interesante se të gjitha suret në Kuran fillojnë me بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَٰنِ الرَّحِيمِ - Me emrin e All-llahut, Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit! Dhe nuk ka ndryshim në këtë kombinim بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَٰنِ الرَّحِيمِ dhe në qoftë se meditojmë rreth kësaj me të vertetë do të thellohet dhe do të rrënjësohet në zemrën tonë një rrënjë e rëndësishme që na mundëson njohjën e Allahut më mirë dhe më për së afërmi.

Tek arabët Allahu qenë i njohur përmes emrit Er-Rrahman. Prandaj në shumë vende në Kuran përmendet:

﴾ وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ اسْجُدُوا لِلرَّحْمَٰنِ قَالُوا وَمَا الرَّحْمَٰنُ أَنَسْجُدُ لِمَا تَأْمُرُنَا وَزَادَهُمْ نفُُورًا ۩ ﴿ ٠٦

25:60. E kur u është thënë atyre: Bëni sexhde ndaj të Madhërishmit, ata thanë: E kush është Rrahmani - Mëshiruesi? A ti bëjmë sexhde pse ti na urdhëron? E kjo e shtoi edhe më tepër largimin e tyre (nga feja).

Dhe poashtu në marrëveshjen e Hudejbijës kur Muhamedi (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të) ka bërë marrëveshje me Suhej ibn Amr ka dashur të shkruaj Me emrin e All-llahut, Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit kurse i është thënë sa i përket Me emrin e All-llahut këtë e njohim kurse Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësi shlyeje këtë ngase ne nuk e njohim kështu Zotin. Prandaj kjo është një privilegj që Allahu ua ka mundësuar muslimanëve që ta njohim Allahun me këtë emër.

Që të dy këta emra Er-Rrahman dhe Er-Rrahim janë vijnë nga fjala Rahmeh. Çka është fjala Rahmeh?

Rahmeh në kontekstin njerëzor ka të bëjë me një lloj dhembshurie dhe me një lloj të ndërrimit të mendjes për të qenë më i butë. Pra zbutje e mendimit, qëndrimit dmth në fillim kam thënë kështu kurse pala tjetër më bind dhe unë e mëshiroj dhe e ndërroj mendimin. Kjo është në raport me njeriun. Kurse në raport me Allahun nuk është kështu ngase لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْء - Asnjë send nuk është si Ai; andaj fjala Er-Rrahman dhe Er-Rrahim e në veçanti Rrahaman sa herë që të përmendet gjithmonë nënkupton dobinë e përgjithshme. Dhe këtë dobi pastaj mund ta zbërthejmë në dobi dhe rrafshe të ndryshme që flasin për te por dijetarët kanë thënë se Er-Rrahman ështe sinonim i asaj që quhet dobi e përgjithshme dhe kur themi kështu nuk përjashtohet nga kjo dobi askush qoftë besimtar apo jobesimtar, qoftë njeri apo kafshë, shpezë, bimë apo çkado qoftë nuk përjashtohet nga dobia e Allahut dhuruar këtyre krijesave dhe e tërë kjo bëhet nga mëshira e Tij dhe jo se ai ua ka borxh apo ka nevojë për ta e kështu me radhë.

Dhe poashtu emri Er-Rrahman është më e përgjithshëm se Er-Rrahim dhe ka ardhur në disa kontekste që jep të kupton përgjitshmërinë ngase vetë forma dhe vetë trajta në të cilën ka ardhur Er-Rrahman edhe gjuhësishtë është shumë më e përgjithshme sesa forma Er-Rrahim. Prandaj kur dikë e kaplon tërësia e një veprimi të caktuar atëherë arabët për këtë e përdorin trajtën apo shprehjen fealan .

Dhe sa herë është përmendur arshi i Allahut së bashku me të është përmendur vetëm emri Er-Rrahman. Sikurse thotë Ibn Kajimi: Pasi që arshi i Tij ka përfshirë të gjitha krijesat e Tij atëherë ka qenë e arsyeshme që edhe mëshira e Tij ose emri i Tij Er-Rrahman që përfshin të gjitha krijesat të vijë i përmendur së bashku me arshin e Allahut. Andaj: ﴾ الرَّحْمَٰنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَىٰ ﴿ ٥ 20:5. Mëshiruesi qëndroi mbi Arsh-Fron. Atë që e përfshinë dituria e Tij e përshinë edhe Rahmeti i Tij. Çdo kush është i prekur dhe i përfshirë në mëshirën e Tij. Çdo kush përfiton nga emri i Tij Er-Rrahman.

Dijetarët kanë përmendur disa nga dallimet mes emrit Er-Rrahman dhe Er-Rrahim:

1. Ajo që është më e përhapur edhe pse nuk është shumë e qëndrueshme mirëpo është përdorur si dallim i kufizuar dhe jo dallim në çdo rast. Kanë thënë Er-Rrahman është e përgjithshme me mëshirën mbi të gjitha krijesat. Kurse tek emri Er-Rrahim përfshihen besimtarët e devotshëm dhe të mirë. Andaj Allahu në Kuran thotë:

﴾ هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَلِّي عَلَيْكُمْ وَمَلََئِكَتُه لِيُخْرِجَكُم مِّنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَكَانَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ رَحِيمًا ﴿ ٣٤

33:43. Ai ju mëshiron juve e edhe engjëjt e Tij, e për tju nxjerrë juve prej errësirave në dritë dhe Ai ndaj besimtarëve është shumë mëshirues.

Edhe pse disa nga dijeatarët kanë thënë se ka sinjale apo isharete në Kuran që nuk e lënë të qëndrueshme këtë rregull ngase Allahu psh në surën El Bekare:
﴾ إِنَّ اللَّه بِالنَّاسِ لَرَءُو ف رَّحِي م ﴿ ٣٣٤ ........

2: 143. Ska dyshim se All-llahu është shumë i butë dhe mëshirues ndaj njerëzve.

Dhe njerëzit këtu janë tërësia e njerëzve pa përjashtim besimtarin apo jobesimtarin mirëpo mund të përdoret Er-Rrahim në aspekt më të kufizuar se sa Er-Rrahman. Dhe kjo është sa i përkufizimeve në këtë botë, ndërsa në botën tjetër edhe Er-Rrahman por edhe Er-Rrahim janë të poasaçëm për besimtarët ngase nuk ka mëshirë në botën tjetër për jobesimtarin me gjithë gjërësinë dhe përfshirjën e këtij emri kjo mëshirë në botën tjetër mbetet e kufizuar për besimtarët. Dhe gjithashtu një nga dallimet tjera të cilat i kanë përmendur dijetarët është se Er-Rrahman ka të bëjë me qenien e Allahut pavarsisht veprimit me këtë emër dhe pavarsisht përfitimit nga ky emër Allahu mbetet Er-Rrahman kurse Er-Rrahim kanë thënë se është më i veçant kur veprohet me të, kur dikush preket me të dhe kur dikush përfiton nga ky emër atëherë në këtë rast më i afërt është përdorimi i emrit Er-Rrahim sesa Er-Rrahman.

Këto janë disa dallime në mes këtyre dy emrave edhe pse në esencë këta janë dy emra të bukur të Allahut por shprehja Er-Rrahman ka ardhur në formën dhe trajtën gjithpërfshirëse ndërsa Er-Rrahim ka ardhur në formën më të kufizuar dhe në të dyja rastet besimtarët përfitojnë por të tjerët në qoftë se përfiojnë nga Er-Rrahman përfitimi i tyre është i kufizuar edhe në kohë edhe në vend ngase nuk përfitojnë gjithmonë nga ky emër dhe jo çdo vend e në veçanti në botën tjetër janë të përjashtuar ngase nuk ka rahmet për ta.

Ky emër është i afërt dhe i dashur për çdo njeri andaj çdo gjë që njeriu përfiton në këtë botë është reflektim i këtij emri prandaj tërë atë të cilën kemi pasur mundësi ta themi nga kujdesi tek emri i Allahut Rab bëhet përmes këtij emri andaj Ai është kujdestar mirëpo këtë kujdes e bën përmes mëshirës së Tij ngase dikush ka mundësi të kujdest për ty por të kujdeset me vrazhdësi apo me arrogancë, interes, pagesë, dobi të caktuar kurse emri i Allahut Rab që kemi thënë kujdeset për ty dhe kuptimet e tjera bëhet përmes emrit të Allahut Er-Rrahman dhe Er-Rrahim.

Mëshira apo Rahmeti në raport me Allahun është dy lloje: Mëshirë e cila buron nga emri i tij Er-Rrahman dhe mëshirë e krijuar. Andaj paramendo sa mëshira është ashtu sikurse transmetohet në sahihun e buhariut se: Allahu ka 100 rahmete, mëshira. Një prej këtyre mëshirave e ka zbritur mes xhinëve dhe njerëzve dhe mes kafshëve. Me këtë mëshirë ata mëshirohen mes vete, madje edhe egërsira mëshiron të vegjlit e saj, ndërsa Allahu ka mbajtur për Vete 99 mëshirat e tjera për ti mëshiruar robërit e Tij në Ditën e Kiametit. (Buhariu dhe Muslim)

Kjo është pjesa e krijuar e ku është pjesa e emrit të Allahut Er-Rrahman dhe Er-Rrahim dhe për këtë arsye vetë një krijesë tepër e privuar dhe tepër mëkatar i madh mbetët i papërfshirë në mëshirën e Allahut që vetëm një pjesë e kësaj mëshire është xheneti i Tij.
Prej gjurmëvë dhe manifestimeve të shumta të këtij emri në jetën e përditshme do të përmendim vetëm disa prej tyre që ta ndiejm dhe ta përjetojmë për së afërmi këtë emër të Allahut:

*1.* Allahu ka përfshirë me këtë mëshirë të gjitha krijesat duke përfshirë kështu vetë krijimin e tyre, vetë furnizimin e tyre duke përfshirë këtu edhe kujdesin për ta dhe formën e krijimit të tyre, mënyrën e jetesës së tyre. Të gjitha këto pëfshihen në emrin e Allahut Er-Rrahman.

﴾ وَآتَاكُم مِّن كُلِّ مَا سَأَلْتُمُوه وَإِن تَعُدُّ وا نِعْمَتَ اللَّهِ لَ تُحْصُوهَا إِنَّ الِْْنسَانَ لَظَلُوم كَفَّا ر ﴿ ٤٣

14:34. Dhe Ai ju dha gjithatë që e kërkuat (që kërkoi nevoja juaj) dhe, edhe në qoftë se përpiqeni ti numëroni të mirat e All-llahut, nuk do të mund të arrini ti përkufizoni (në numër). Vërtet, njeriu është i padrejtë dhe shumë përbuzës.

Andaj në qoftë se begatitë e Allahut vijnë përmes emrit të Allahut Er-Rrahman dhe këto begati nuk mund të numërohen si mendon pra sa mund të numërohen gjurmët dhe manifestimi i kësaj cilësie në raport me robërit e Allahut, padyshim se kjo është më e gjërë dhe më e pamundshme dhe më e pa arrishtme. Si psh në jetën tonë të përditshme në qoftë se një njeri vazhdimisht të bën mirë dhe i bën mirë edhe dikujt tjetër dhe në qoftë se kërkohet prej teje ti numërosh të mirat të cilat ti ka bërë ai do ta kesh problem edhe për shkak të kohëzgjatjës së begative por edhe nga tërësia e begative të shumta me të cilat ai të ndihmon ngase nuk mundesh dhe prej kësaj rrjedhimisht në qoftë se e ke të vështirë me i numëru begatitë të cilat ai ti ka dhënë a mendon se nese kërkohet nga ti psh harroj për një çast begatitë të cilat ky njeri ti ka dhënë ty dhe na trego sa mund të bëjë mirë ky njeri kjo është edhe më e paarritshme.

Andaj në qoftë se Allahu thotë në qoftë se përpiqeni ti numëroni të mirat e Allahut atëherë çfarë ta merr mendja në qoftë se i thuhet dikujt na fol për mëshirën e Allahut që një pjesë e kësaj mëshire janë begatitë të cilat ne i gëzojmë atëherë kjo është edhe më e pa arritshme dhe më e pamundshme. Sa është e shtrirë dhe sa është e gjërë mëshira e Allahut:

﴾ الرَّحْمَٰنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَىٰ ﴿ ٥ 20:5. Mëshiruesi qëndroi mbi Arsh-Fron.

Në qoftë se vetëm tentojmë të bëjmë një lidhje në mes arshit të Allahut madhësinë e tij, gjithpërfshijën me mëshirën e Allahut do të jetë diqka e pa arritshme ngase në qoftë se arshi i Allahut është i krijuar kurse cilësia e Allahut Er-Rrahman dhe emri i Tij që është qenia e Tij që është e pakrijuar. Andaj ne nuk mundemi ta përfshijmë në madhësinë e tij krijesën e Tij që është arshi ngase sikurse ka ardhur ne hadith: Pasha Atë në dorën e të Cilit është shpirti im, shtatë qiejt dhe tokët krahasuar me Kursinë sjanë vetëmse si puna e një unaze e gjendur në një shkretëtirë, pra si një unazë e hedhur në një tokë shkretinore të paskajshme. Mendo se sa pjesë zë kjo unazë në shkretëtirën e paskajshme? shtatë qiejt dhe tokët krahasuar me Kursinë sjanë vetëmse si puna e një unaze në një shkretëtirë, ndërkaq favorizimi i Arshit (Fronit) të Allahut kundrejt Kursisë është si favorizimi i shkretëtirës përkundrejt kësaj unaze.
andaj çfarë ta merr mendja kur mbi këtë arsh qëndron Ai i cili ka vendosur të emërohet me emrin Er-Rrahman sa është atëherë mëshira e Tij e gjërë. Dhe kush e kupton emrin e Allahut në këtë kontekst i mjafton atij për ta kuptuar gjithpërfshirjën e krijesave në kuadër të këtij emri.

﴾ وَسَخَّرَ لَكُم مَّا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الَْْرْضِ جَمِيعًا مِّنْه إِنَّ فِي ذَٰلِكَ لََيَا ت لِّقَوْ م يَتَفَكَّرُونَ ﴿ ٣٤

45:13. Dhe për ju nënshtroi gjithë çka në qie dhe çka në tokë, njëmend për njerëzit që mendojnë thellë, në to ekzistojnë argumente.
Andaj mjafton që krejtë ajo të cilën ne e gëzojmë ta kuptojmë se është rezultat i emrit Er-Rrahman. Tërë atë të cilën ti e përjeton nga lehtësimet e ndryshme të jetës tënde qofshin ato të brendshme apo të jashtme na vijnë përmes emrit Er-Rrahman. Andaj Ai ështe Rab kujdeset për neve dhe këtë kujdes e bën përmes mëshirës dhe është Er-Rrahman edhe pse nuk duhet këtu ta përkufizojmë kuptimin e emrit të Allahut Er-Rrahman apo kuptimin e ndikimit dhe gjurmëve të këtij emri ngase mëshira më e madhe madje shumë më e madhe sesa ajo që e përjetojmë në rrafshin material e të jetës sonë e të nënshtrimit të krijesave tjera për të na shërbyer neve. Shumë më e madhe se kjo është mëshira e Allahut në dërgimin e pejgamberëve dhe në zbritjën e librave. A nuk na ka mëshiruar Allahu me dërgimin e pejgamberëve madje kështu e ka quajtur të dërguarin e Tij:
21:107. E Ne të dërguam ty (Muhammed) vetëm si mëshirë për të gjitha krijesat.

﴾ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّ رَحْمَة لِّلْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ ٣٦١

Pastaj gjithashtu edhe në suren Kehf kur Hidri i spjegoi Musait (paqja qoftë mbi të) shkakun e tërë begatisë së dijës të cilën ia kishtë dhënë Allahu përmes ajeteve:
رَحْمَة مِّن رَّبِّكَ وَمَا فَعَلْتُه عَنْ أَمْرِي 18:82. Kjo ishte mëshirë e Zotit tënd (ndaj tyre). Dhe unë nuk e punova tërë atë sipas bindjes sime (po sipas udhëzimit të Zotit).

Andaj sa më mësime na i ka mësuar Allahu dhe sa të mira na i ka dhënë Allahu? Të gjitha këto janë nga emri i Tij Er-Rrahman. Andaj edhe në surjën Er-Rrahman e cila e bartë emrin e Allahut Er-Rrahman shfaqet qartazi ky realitet përmes ajetit:

الرَّحْمَٰنُ ﴿ ٣﴾ عَلَّمَ الْقُرْآنَ ﴿ ٢﴾ خَلَقَ الِْْنسَانَ ﴿ ٤﴾ عَلَّمَه الْبَيَانَ

55:1. Rrahmani  (Mëshiruesi  Zoti ynë), 55:2. Ai ia mësoi Kuranin 55:3. E krijoi njeriun.
Në këtë ajet nuk është marrë parasysh renditja e ngjarjeve apo zhvillimeve por është marrë parasysh rënditja e vlerës dhe begatisë. Ngase renditja e ngjarjës dhe zhvillimeve do të nënkuptonte që së pari do të duhej të përmendej krijimi i njeriut e pastaj mesimi i Kuranit. Prandaj begatia me e madhe edhe se vetë krijimi i jonë është mundësia të cilën na e ka dhënë Allahu që ta njohim përmes librit të Tij.

Dhe poashtu nëse e shiqojmë edhe ajetin në surën Nahl:

وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ تِبْيَانًا لِّكُلِّ شَيْ ء وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَة وَبُشْرَىٰ لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ

16:89. ......Ne ty ta shpallëm librin sqarim për çdo send, udhëzim e mëshirë dhe myzhde për muslimanët.
Andaj udhëzim, mëshirë, mësim, përgëzim për muslimanet dhe Muhamedi (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të) dëshmitar atëherë pas të gjitha këtyre vetëm një njeri tepër i pafat dhe i shëmtuar mbetet pa përfituar nga kjo. Andaj ne kur e kapim Kuranin apo kur e falim namazin ose kur kryejmë ndonjë adhurim a e perjetojmë në kuadër të kësaj edhe emrin e Allahut Er-Rrahman se të ka mëshiruar andaj ta ka mundësuar që ta kesh atë begati të caktuar. Andaj begatia së cilës më së shumti i gëzohemi se përfitojmë prej saj është mundësia që në çdo sure të themi:

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَٰنِ الرَّحِيمِ - Me emrin e All-llahut, Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit!

Andaj thotë Ibn Kajimi: Me mëshirën e Tij e dërgoi të derguarin e Tij tek ne dhe na e zbriti librin e Tij dhe na mësoi pasiqë ishim në injorancë dhe na udhëzoi pasi që ishim në humbje dhe na i hapi sytë pasi që ishim të verbër dhe na udhëzoi dhe na bëri të përqëndrojmë në rrugën e Tij pasi që ishim të hutuar.

Të gjitha këto i ke përfituar nga emri i Allahut Er-Rrahman andaj a të kujtohen këto begati kur të thuash Bismilahi Er-Rrahmani Er-Rrahim. Duhet të kujtohen këto begati dhe të përmbledhen të gjitha që me një çasje tjetër ti çasesh asaj që vie pas emrit të Allahut Er-Rrahman.

Sepse të ka mëshiruar ngase sa njerëz kanë mbetur të përjashtuar nga mundësia e përfitimit nga kjo pjesë e emrit të Allahut Er-Rrahman të cilët nuk e lexojnë as surën Fatiha as Bekare etj. Dhe si pasojë e mëshirës së Tij na ka mundësuar ta njohim andaj edhe emri Allah që Allahu ta ka mundësuar ta njohësh përmes këtij emri dhe emri Rab ka ardhur përmes emrit të tij Er-Rrahman. Dhe përmes kësaj mëshire na ka mësuar për bukurinë e veprave të Tij. Dhe me mëshirën e Tij na ka mësuar tërë atë që nuk e kemi ditur pavarësish se kjo dije a ka të bëjë me dobitë e fesë apo dobitë e kësaj bote.

*2.* Nga gjurmët e mëshirës së Allahut ose të këtij emri është falja e mëkateve. Na i falë mëkatet si pasojë e mëshirës së tij. Andaj në sa vende në Kuran falja e mëkateve ka ardhur e shoqëruar me emrin e Allahut Er-Rrahim.

قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَىٰ أَنفُسِهِمْ لَ تَقْنَطُوا مِن رَّحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّه يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا إِنَّه هُوَ الْغَفُورُ
﴾ الرَّحِيمُ ﴿ ٥٤

39:53. Thuaj: O robërit e Mi, të cilët e keni ngarkuar me shumë gabime veten tuaj, mos e humbni shpresën ndaj mëshirës së All-llahut, pse vërtetë All-llahu i falë të gjitha mëkatet, Ai është që shumë falë dhe është mëshirues!

Allahu thotë mos e humbni shpresën nga mëshira e Tij ngase për shkak të mëshirës së Tij ua falë dhë kjo mëshirë e sjellë faljën. Prandaj të gjitha gjynahet të cilat na i ka falur Allahu apo na i falë ose që do të na i falë janë pjesë e përfshirjës tonë në emrat Er-Rrahman dhe Er-Rrahim. Ibn Kajimi thotë: Nga mëshira e Allahut është që përmes kënaqësisë së Tij të mbron prej hidhërimit të Tij dhe përmes faljës së Tij nga denimi i Tij dhe poashtu edhe mungesa e falenderimit plotësohet me këtë mëshirë. Dhe po të mos ishte kjo bota do të ishtë krejtësisht ndryshe. Mirëpo njerëzit i konsumojnë begatitë dhe nuk falënderojnë dhe shohin se përsëri janë duke u ardhur begatitë. Dhe kjo për shkak se Ai është Er-Rrahman. Po të mungonte vetëm edhe për një çast ndikimi i këtij emri tek njerëzit bota do të ishte krejtësisht ndryshe.

*3.* Poashtu edhe Ibrahimi (paqja e Allahut qoftë mbi të) e ka joshur babain e tij që të kërkoj falje tek Allahu me emrin e Tij Er-Rrahman. Shiqone një ajet që është brum i mirë për të medituar një kohë të gjatë ngase vie nga një njeri i cili llogaritet nga njohësit më të mirë të Allahut.

﴾ يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَن يَمَسَّكَ عَذَا ب مِّنَ الرَّحْمَٰنِ فَتَكُونَ لِلشَّيْطَانِ وَلِيًّا ﴿ ٣٥

19:45. O babai im, unë kam frikë se do të godet ndonjë dënim prej të Gjithëmëshirshmit e do të jeshë shok i djallit!

Dijetarët thonë se Ibrahimi (paqja e Allahut qoftë mbi të) e ka përdorur emrin e Allahut Er-Rrahman përballë thirrjës së babait të tij për tia këputur atij të gjitha dilemat se me gjithë veprat e shëmtuara të cilat i kishte bërë Er-Rrahmani do tia falë. Ti nuk mundesh kurrë që me veprat e tua ta sfidosh mëshirën e Allahut. Dhe këtu është një sekret interesant se përse Ibrahimi (paqja e Allahut qoftë mbi të) e ka përdorë emrin Er-Rrahman. E ka bërë këtë ngase fillimisht ka dashur ta joshë se nuk është me rëndësi ajo që e ke bërë deri më tani dhe se nuk është niveli i krimit ngase të gjitha këto shkrihen përballë emrit Er-Rrahman. Dhe poashtu një pikë interesante e cila mund të nxirret këtu është se në qoftë se edhe kësaj radhe nuk përfiton nga Er-Rrahman dhe të sjellë Allahu dënim atëherë ti me të vërtetë je njeri në trupin e të cilit asnjë qelizë nuk e meriton mëshirën e Allahut.

Disa nga dijetarët kanë përmendur se Xheneti është mëshira e Allahut sikurse ka thënë Allahu në hadithin kudsi: Nga Ebu Hurejre (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të) përcillet se i Dërguari i Allahut (paqja dhe lëvdatat e Allahut qofshin mbi të) ka thënë: U zunë Xheneti dhe Xhehenemi ndërmjet vete dhe Xheneti tha: O Zot çështë me mua që futen tek unë njerëzit e dobët dhe të vobektit? Kurse Xhehenemi tha: Tek unë futen mendjemëdhenjtë dhe të fuqishmit Pastaj Allahu gjykoi ndërmjet tyre: Ti je Xheneti, mëshira Ime, nëpërmjet teje Unë mëshiroj atë që dëshiroj, ndërsa ti je zjarri, ndëshkimi Im, nëpërmjet teje dënoj atë që dëshiroj, dhe është caktimi Im që secili prej jush ti ketë banorët e tij(Buhariu nr.7449, Muslimi nr.2846)

Xheneti gjerësia e të cilit është sa qiejt dhe toka. A është xheneti emri i Allahut Er-Rrahman? Jo Xheneti është pjesa e njëqind e mëshirës të cilën e ka krijuar. Andaj Allahu përmes emrit të tij Er-Rrahman që është pakrahasueshëm është më i madh se xheneti po na mundëson që të futemi në këtë emër duke qenë në këtë botë për të përfituar pastaj nga një pjesë e saj në ahiret. Dhe nga kjo e kupton se përse Allahu në Ditën e Gjykimit nuk i merr parasysh klithmat e qafirave që të kthehen në këtë botë. Ngase në këtë botë e ke pasur gjërësinë shumë me të madhe për tu futur në të kurse tani po kërkon që të kthehesh që te futësh aty ku është më ngushtë. Kjo është kontradiktë ngase prej dynjasë është me lehtë dhe më gjërë që të futesh në xhenet sepse këtu është emri Er-Rrahman këtu mund të bësh mëkate dhe të kthehesh përsëri tek Allahu dhe Allahu ta falë. Andaj edhe kjo është ajo që ka dashur të thotë Ibrahimi (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të) kur i ka thënë babait të tij se nëse nuk përfiton në këtë botë nga emri i Allahut Er-Rrahman atëherë as mos të shkon mendja se tek një pjesë e krijesës së tij do të kesh hise nesër. Në këtë botë Allahu ka kërkuar nga ne që të pendohemi nga e kaluara dhe të vazhdojmë me punë të mira. Nuk ka çmim tjetër ndërsa në ditën e gjykimit mëkatari dëshiron të paguaj çmimin e xhenetit duke shitur prindërit e tij, gruan dhe fëmijët e tij për xhenet por asgjë nuk i pranohet. Andaj përfito nga Er-Rrahman në këtë botë ngase në këtë botë nuk po të kërkohet që të shesësh asgjë. Dhe kjo ishte porosia të cilën deshti Ibrahimi (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të) që tia bartë babait të tij.

Në këtë botë njeriu për pak vepra do të shpërblehet shumë kurse në botë tjetër për shumë që do të ofroj nuk do të paguhet fare. Andaj sa do të jep një njeri që të ketë mundësi që në botën tjetër tia shton veprave të tij të mira vetëm edhe dy reqate. Poashtu në qoftë se i thuhet dikujt kur do ta sheh nje shkallë më të lartë të xhenetit në të cilën do të ishte në qoftë se do të ishte vetëm në qoftë se do ti falte vetëm edhe dy reqate. Ai do jepte të gjitha që i ka pasur në këtë botë vetëm të kthehej edhe një herë që ti falte ato dy reqate. Por kjo gjë nuk do të jetë e mundshme. Muhamedi (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të) thotë Pasha atë që ka në dorë shpirtin tim kam dëshirë që të mbytem(vritem) në rrugë të Allahut pastaj të ngjallem pastaj të mbytem pastaj të ngjallem pastaj të mbytem pastaj të ngjallem pastaj të mbytem pastaj të ngjallem Transmeton Buhari. Andaj në këtë botë oferta është hatashëm e madhe dhe nuk e din ti se sa shumë mund të mbledhës prej veprave të mira përmes emrit Er-Rrahman.

*4.* Poashtu Jakubi (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të) ua ka mbjellur djemve të tij optimizmin përmes këtij emri ngase edhe në qoftë se ka humbur Jusufi (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të) dhe nuk e dijmë se çfarë është duke ndodhur me të, njohja e Allahut me emrin Er-Rrahman na jep shpresë se kurdo qoftë do të kthehet. Shiko pra se sa ngjallë shpresë ky emër. Andaj ju ka thënë bijve të tij:

يَا بَنِيَّ اذْهَبُوا فَتَحَسَّسُوا مِن يُوسُفَ وَأَخِيهِ وَلَ تَيْأَسُوا مِن رَّوْحِ اللَّهِ إِنَّه لَ يَيْأَسُ مِن رَّوْحِ اللَّهِ إِلَّ الْقَوْمُ الْكَافِرُونَ

12:87. (Jakubi u tha të bijve të vet) O bijtë e mi, shkoni dhe hulumtoni (në Egjipt) për Jusufin dhe vëllain e tij, e mos e humbni shpresën nga mëshira e All-llahut, pse vetëm populli jobesimtar e humb shpresën në All-llahun.

*5.* Dhe prej gjurmëve të këtij emri në jetën e besimtarëve është mëshira që Allahu e derdh në zemrat e njerëzve për njeri tjetrin. Sa është mëshira e nënës për fëmijën e saj? Andaj edhe kur e sheh nënën duke e përkdhelur fëmiun e saj të kujtohet Allahu dhe i thua vetës tënde se edhe mua Allahu do të ma falë dhe do të më mëshirojë. Sepse kjo mëshirë e nënës ndaj fëmiut të saj është reflektim i emrit të Allahut Er-Rrahman dhe jo se kjo është nënë ngase ka plotë të atilla të cilave ju mungon reflektimi i këtij emri Er-Rrahman dhe të cilat i abortojnë, braktisin apo i gjuajnë në kontejner fëmijët e tyre. Andaj prej reflektimit të këtij emri është derdhja e mëshirës në zemrat e njerëzve përmes të cilës mëshirë njerëzit duhen ndërmjet vete. Dashuria e nënës tënde ndaj teje apo dashuria e jote ndaj fëmijëve tu.

*6.* Prej gjurmëve të këtij emri është zbritja e fesë e cila është e tëra mëshirë. A nuk ështe mëshirë teuhidi i cili na është spjeguar? Pesë kohët e namazit të cilat e kemi obligim ti falim a nuk janë mëshirë? Ngase në esencë kanë qenë pesëdhjetë. Apo me sa gjëra kanë qenë të ngarkuar popujt e mëhershëm kurse neve Allahu na i ka lehtësuar. Dhe të gjitha këto ngase ashtu siq ka thënë Muhamedi (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të) ne jemi umet i mëshiruar. Për shkak se neve më së shumti na kanë prekur emrat e Allahut Er-Rrahman, Er-Rrahim. Andaj Allahu na ka lehtësuar sheriatin kështu dhe e ka bërë të lehtë në zbatim praktik dhe në kuptim kurse në shpërblim e ka bërë që të paguhemi më shumë se gjithë të tjerët. Ta ka mundësuar që me nje dua të gjatë një rresht që edhe nëse krejte ushtritë e botës nëse te afrohen nuk mund të forcohesh aq sikurse forcohesh përmes kësaj duaje. A ku mundësi që ndokush të mbron në qoftë se të versulen ushtritë e shejtanëve? Allahu të ka mësuar ta thuash lutjën: " ُذوُعَأ ِ تاَمِلَكِب ِللا ِ تاَّماَّتلا ْنِم ِّرَش اَم َقَلَخ " Kërkoj mbrojtje me fjalët e përsosura të Allahut nga sherri që ka krijuar dhe Allahu të ruan. Poashtu nëse e lexon Ajetul Kursinë para gjumit të dergon roje për të mbrojtur deri në mëngjes.

*7.* Reflektimet këtij emri shfaqen edhe në sprovat të cilat na vijnë. Ngase çdo sprovë që vjen nuk është e mundur që të mos kaloj përmes emrit Er-Rrahman. Ashtu siq u cek edhe me lartë pra begatitë vijnë përmes emrit Er-Rrahman por edhe sprovat vijnë përmes këtij emri. Ngase çdo sprovë vjen me lehtësimin e vet. Psh një njeri vetëm në qoftë se e paramendon se ka mundësi ta godasë ndonjë sprovë ende pa e goditur ajo ai ligët sepse e sheh se sa është i dobët në ballafaqimin me të. Por çfarë ta merr mendja kur ajo sprovë realisht vjen? Kur të vjen e sheh se gjendja e këtij njeriu nuk është ashtu siq e ka paramenduar por është ndryshe. Dhe është ndryshe për shkak se ka ardhur përmes emrit Er-Rrahman. Dhe poashtu në qoftë se mendojmë rreth arsyes se përse Allahu i dërgon sprovat që ti mëshirojë apo që ti denojë robërit e Tij do të bëhet kjo edhe më e qartë ngase Allahu i dërgon sprovat që ti mëshirojë robërit e Tij. Por në qoftë se ata e refuzojnë këtë mënyrë të komunikimit i denon. Por esenca e sprovave është:

﴾ وَمَا نرُْسِلُ بِالَْيَاتِ إِلَّ تَخْوِيفًا ﴿ ٥٥ - 17:59....E mrekullitë (ose fenomenet natyrore që shkatërrojnë), Ne nuk i dërgojmë për tjetër vetëm për frikësim.

Çdo argument, çdo shenjë, çdo denim të cilin ne e dërgojmë është që njerëzit të na e kenë frikën më tepër. Që ata të udhëzohen e të shpëtojnë. Dhe poashtu ashtu siq është e shkruar tek arshi i Tij Mëshira Ime Tejkalon hidhërimin Tim. Mëshira e Tij është shpërblimi i Tij dhe sa herë që të bien në konflikt mëshira dhe hidhërimi Allahu e favorizon mëshirën dhe nga shembulli i më sipërm ruajtja e vendit apo pozitës të cilën e ke te Allahu është mëshirë. Allahu ta ruan vendin por në qoftë se ti nuk je duke lëvizur ashtu siq duhet drejtë këtij vendi apo pozite të cilën e ke Allahu ta dërgon ndonjë sprovë që të ndihmon që të arrish tek vendi apo pozita të cilën e ke te Allahu. Dhe ne sa do të na bëhet e çartë kjo në botën tjetër kur të shohësh se sa kanë ndikuar sprovat në futjën tënde në xhenet dhe ngritjën e shkallëve.

Prandaj dijetarët kanë thënë se sprovat në jetën e besimtarit kanë dy role: Rolin e shtyerjes dhe rolin e ngritjës. Në qoftë se supozojmë se për tu ngritur duhet të arrijmë deri tek një vend i caktuar dhe ne nuk jemi duke lëvizuar atëherë vjen sprova e cila të shtyen dhe të futë në procesin e ngritjës. Edhe pse ndodhë që këtë sprovë besimtari ta urrej ashtu siq ka thënë Allahu:

كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُ مُ الْقِتَالُ وَهُوَ كُرْه لَّكُمْ وَعَسَىٰ أَن تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْ ر لَّكُمْ وَعَسَىٰ أَن تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَ ر لَّكُمْ
﴾ وَاللَّه يَعْلَمُ وَأَنتُمْ لَ تَعْلَمُونَ ﴿ ٢٣٠

2:216. Juve u është bërë obligim lufta, ndonëse ju e urreni atë. Por mund që ju ta urreni një send, e ai është shumë i dobishëm për ju, dhe mund që ju ta doni një send, e ai është dëm për ju. All-llahu e di (fundin e çdo sendi) e ju nuk dini.

Apo ashtu siq thuhet në suren Enfal kur besimtarët kishin dalur në luftën e Bedrit:
وَإِذْ يَعِدُكُمُ اللَّه إِحْدَى الطَّائِفَتَيْنِ أَنهََّا لَكُمْ وَتَوَدُّونَ أَنَّ غَيْرَ ذَاتِ الشَّوْكَةِ تَكُونُ لَكُمْ وَيُرِيدُ اللَّه أَن يُحِقَّ الْحَقَّ بِكَلِمَاتِهِ
﴾ وَيَقْطَعَ دَابِرَ الْكَافِرِينَ ﴿ ١
8:7. Përkujtoni kur All-llahu ua premtoi njërin prej dy grupeve se është i juaji, e ju dëshironit tju takojë ai (grup) i paarmatosur, ndërsa All-llahu dëshiroi që me premtimet e Tij ta vendosë të vërtetën e ta zhdukë në themel mbeturinën e mohuesve.

Mirëpo pas luftës së bedrit Allahu ka thënë për luftarët e bedrit: Tani bëni qfarë të doni. Dhe kjo i ngjan shembullit të njeriut me fëmiun e tij i cili e detyron që ta pijë ilaqin edhe pse ai nuk e dëshiron një gjë të tillë dhe ikë prej teje. Dhe në qoftë se dikush të fotografon duke e shtrënguar dhe duke ia dhënë më dhunë këtë ilaq do të dukesh sikur njeriu më i dhunshëm në botë mirëpo në këtë dhunë është kulmi i mëshirës dhe i bamirësisë. Ashtu edhe ti nganjëherë kaplohesh nga sprovat dhe telashet por këtu është kulmi i mëshirës që Allahu dëshiron të mëshiroj ngase në qoftë se në vend të kësaj sprove të ishte begatia do të kishe devijuar. Andaj çdo sprovë e cila na vije dhe na mban në rrugën e Allahut dhe na shtyen dhe na ngrit është pjesë e ndikimit të emrit Er-Rrahman. Dhe kjo ishte sa i përket ndikimit të këtij emri kurse si duhet të pozicionohemi në përballë këtij emri mbetet që të flasim në pjesën e dytë.

E lusim Allahun që të na mëshiroj me emrin e Tij Er-Rrahman dhe Er-Rrahim të na i falë mëkatet tona.

----------


## Selma*

*Ligjërata e gjashtë  Kuptimi i emrit Er-Rrahim*

http://www.qsi-ks.com/webi/shiqovideo.php?id=538


*Seria  Ta njohim Allahun*

*Ligjërata e gjashtë  Kuptimi i emrit Er-Rrahim*

Vërejtje: Për kuptim të drejtë të këtyre ligjëratave kushtëzohet dëgjimi i tyre paraprak në këtë web adresë: http://www.qsi-ks.com

Në ligjeratën e kaluar përmendëm gjurmët dhe manifestimet e shumta emrit Er-Rrahman në jetën tonë të përditshme kurse në këtë ligjeratë do të mundohemi që trajtojmë atë se çfarë ndikimi duhet të ketë ky emër tek ne dhe cilat janë përfitimet tona të cilat priten nga ne në raport me Allahun, me rrethin dhe në raport me njerëzit në përgjitësi.
Në ligjeratën e kaluar është thënë se edhe në qoftë se flasim me orë të tëra dhe vite me radhë nuk do të kemi mundësi të përshkruajmë tërësisht ndikimin e mëshirës së Allahut në tokë, qiell dhe tek të githa krijesat. Ngase në qoftë se begatitë e Tij nuk mund të numërohen çfarë mund të thuhet atëherë për atë që i sjellë keto begati e që është mëshira e Allahut. Si rezultat i kësaj edhe nuk duhet të mbetemi të pa ndikuar nga ky emër në bësimin tonë, kuptimet tona, shprehjet tona, në veprat tona dhe kështu me radhë. Thënë shkurt ajo që kërkohet nga kjo ligjeratë është se çfarë pritet nga ne që të bëjmë kur e kuptojmë dhe e njohim Allahun me këtë emër.

*1.* Pika e parë që pritet nga mësimi i këtij emri dhe të gjithë emrave të tjerë të Allahut është që ta duam Allahun më tepër. Ai i cili e njeh Allahun me emrat Er-Rrahman dhe Er-Rrahim dhe e kupton se çfarë vie përmes këtij emri dhe sa përfitojmë ne nga ky emër a nuk i shtohet dashuria për Allahun? Dhe mjafton ajo të cilën e kemi cekur se të gjitha begatitë të cilat i gëzojmë vijnë përmes këtij emri Er-Rrahman. Andaj furnizimi nuk vjen vetëm pse Allahu është Furnizues por me këtë emër Furnizues na furnizon për shkak se është Er-Rrahman. Andaj edhe lehtësimi i ibadeteve edhe mundësia e shpërblimeve dhe shumë tjera a nuk duhet të na e shtojnë edhe më tepër dashurinë ndaj Allahut. Padyshim se po.
Andaj edhe ajeti i cili flet për dashurinë ndaj Allahut është përmbyllur me mëshirë. Sa më tepër e kuptojmë këtë mëshirë, nevojën tonë për të dhe sa më tepër e kuptojmë se sa jemi të përfshirë në këtë mëshirë edhe më tepër do ta duam Allahun. Në surën Ali Imran Allahu thotë:

﴾ قُ لْ إِْن كُْنتُ مْ تُْحِبُّو نْ اْللَّه فْ اتَّبِعُونِي يُْ حبِ بكُمُْ اْللَّهُْ وي غ فِ رْ لْ كُ مْ ذُْنُْوب كُ مْ واللَّهُْ غْ فُو رْ رَّْحِي مْ ﴿ْ ١٣

3:31. Thuaj: Nëse e doni All-llahun, atëherë ejani pas meje që All-llahu tju dojë, tju falë mëkatet tuaja, se All-llahu është që fal shumë, mëshiron shumë.

Andaj sa më shumë që i përjetojmë gjurmët e mëshirës së Allahut ndaj neve njëkohësisht duhet që edhe të shiqojmë zemrat tona se a jemi duke e dashur edhe më shumë Allahun apo po ndodh e kundërta. A po kemi mendim të keq, apo hidhërohemi dhe nuk po pajtohemi me caktimin e Tij. Atëherë ky është ndikimi negativ prej të cilit duhet të largohemi. Ngase ne duhet të mundohemi që përmes emrit Er-Rrahman ti kuptojmë mesazhet e çarta që vijnë qoftë nga sheriati, qoftë nga begatitë apo qoftë nga sprovat. Të gjitha këto duhet ti kuptojmë se vijnë në kuadër të emrit Er-Rrahman dhe se Allahu është duke dashur që të mëshiron. Prandaj ai i cili dëshiron që të mëshiron nuk duhet që ta urresh, nuk duhet që ta refuzosh dhe nuk duhet të ikësh prej tij por duhet ta duash më tepër.

Gjithashu kur të kuptojmë se në bazë të këtij emri Allahu na fal:

قُ لْ يْ ا عِْب ادِ يْ اْلَّذِي نْ أْ س رفُوا عل ىْ أْ نفُسِهِ مْ لْ تْ  قن طُوا مِْن رَّْ ح مةِْ اْللَّهِْ إِْۗنَّْ اْللَّه يْ غ فِرُْ اْلذُّنُو بْ جمِيعًا إِْۗنَّهُْ هُْ وْ اْل غ فُورُْْ
﴾ الرَّحِيمُْ ﴿ْ ٣١
39:53. Thuaj: O robërit e Mi, të cilët e keni ngarkuar me shumë gabime veten tuaj, mos e humbni shpresën ndaj mëshirës së All-llahut, pse vërtetë All-llahu i falë të gjitha mëkatet, Ai është që shumë falë dhe është mëshirues!

Andaj si pasojë e mëshirës së Tij Allahu na i ka falur gjynahet. Na ka mbyllur kapitullin e së kaluarës madje ka bërë edhe diqka më tepër. Na i ka shëndrruar të këqijat në të mira. Ashtu siq ka thënë Allahu në surën Furkan:

﴾ إِلَّْ من تْ ا بْ وآ م نْ و عمِ لْ ع ملًْ صالِحًا فْ أُول  ئِ كْ يُْب دِّلُْ اْللَّهُْ سيِّئ اتِهِ مْ ح سن ا تْ و كا نْ اْللَّهُْ غْ فُورًا رَّْحِيمًا ﴿ْ ٠٧
25:70. Përveç atij që është penduar dhe ka bërë vepër të mirë, të tillëve All-llahu të këqijat ua shndërron në të mira. All-llahu është mëshirues, ndaj Ai falë shumë.

Të gjitha këto si shkak i emrit të Tij Er-Rrahman. Andaj a nuk duhet ta duam Atë?

*2.* Pika e dytë që pritet nga ky emër është se duhet të na shtoj shpresën në Allahun. Përmes luftimit të çdo pesimizmi, zhgënjimi, dekurajimi që mundohet shejtani ta mbjellë në zemrat tona. Çdo përpjekje të cilën ti e bën për tu përmirësuar është e pamundshmë që të mos ballafaqohesh në fushëbetejnë e parë me shejtanin i cili në këtë rast e përdorë mjetin e zhgënjimit. Kjo rrugë është larg, është vështirë, ku ke qenë ti dhe ku po dëshiron të shkosh, rri këtu ma mirë e ke. Këtë zghgënjim duhet ta luftosh duke thënë Allahu është Er-Rrahman andaj Ai do të ma mundëson.

Më ka furnizuar dhe është përkujdesur për mua kur nuk kam qenë i udhëzuar ma ka mundësuar që ti realizoj disa punë edhe kur nuk jam përpjekur kështu. E si ka mundësi që tani kur të mundohem në rrugën e Tij të mos ma mundëson? E kthen shpresën, ngase Allahu ka thënë:

﴾ ف إِنَّْ م عْ اْل عُ سرِْ يُْ سرًا ﴿ْ ٣﴾ إِْنَّْ م عْ اْل عُ سرِْ يُْ سرًا ﴿ْ ٦
94:5. E, pa dyshim se pas vështirësisë është lehtësimi. 94:6. Vërtet, pas vështirësisë vjen lehtësimi.

Andaj edhe dijetarët kanë thënë se nuk ka mundësi që një vështirësi ti mund dy lehtësime. Kjo është e pamundur. Dhe se lehtësimet besimtarit i vijnë nga të gjitha anët. Ngase është i përfshirë nga të gjitha anët me emrin Er-Rrahman. Kështu që përderisa je i përfshirë me emrin e Allahut Er-Rrahman dhe je në përfitim dhe je duke e luftuar shejtanin me kuptimin të cilin e ke ndaj këtij emri nuk do të zbrapsesh kurrë dhe nuk do të mundesh kurrë. Por për aq sa na mungon njohja nga ky emër për aq shejtani do të futë pesimizëm dhe zhgënjim në zemrat tona.
Muhamedi (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të) ka thënë se: Po të dinte pabesimtari se sa është e gjërë mëshira e Allahut nuk do ta humbte kurrë shpresën që të hynte xhenet. Edhe në kufër do të kishte njefarë lloj optimizmi se do të hyn në xhenet. E sa i përket kësaj shprese se a do të ishte me vend apo e pavend dhe a është shpresë e qëlluar apo e gabuar kjo është diqka tjetër.
E çfarë ta merr mendja për neve që nuk jemi të tillë Elhamdulilah. Si duhet të jetë shpresa e jonë dhe sa duhet të shpresojmë tek Allahu. Por normal kjo shpresë duhet të jetë e balancuar me frikë dhe jo që kjo shpresë të na largojë nga rruga e Allahut.
Shejh Sadi në lidhje me këtë çështje thotë: Shpresa në Rab  Zotin që është Bujar, Mëshirues, Mëshirëbërës realizohet atëherë kur krijesat të shohin prej Tij vetëm bujari dhe mirësi dhe ta njohin Allahun me falje dhe tejkalim dhe të gjitha këto të jenë të nivelit që gjuha nuk ka mundësi ti shpreh. Nëse i thuhet dikujt prej nesh na trego se sa ka mundësi Allahu që të falë ty. Do të thotë nuk di me tregu. Do të thotë nuk di të tregoj ngase Allahu është aq i mëshirëshëm saqë nuk di të tregoj. Ky është ndikim pozitiv i këtij emri tek ti. Kur ti nuk din me gjuhën tënde dhe fjalorin tënd ta kufizosh mëshirën e Tij. Dhe as mendja nuk din ta imagjinoj se sa është kjo falje dhe sa është kjo bujari dhe sa është ky tejkalim ngase ti nuk je në gjendje të dish të gjitha gjynahet e robërve në tokë gjatë historisë të cilat i kanë bërë. Por ti e din se të gjithë pa përjashtim Allahu i ka ftuar për tua faluar. Në qoftë se faraoni është ftuar për falje atëherë çfarë mund të thuhet për të tjerët? Andaj ne si krijesa nuk mund të paramendojmë se sa është mëshira e Allahut ngase nuk dijmë për gjynahet e robërve. Shejh Sadi thotë se në qofte se ky është ndikimi tek ti dhe sjellja jotë përballë këtij emri bëhet në këtë mënyrë atëherë kjo është ajo që ti je duke e parë nga ky emër. Dhe në qoftë se je nën nivelin e kuptimit të këtij emri nuk mund ta shohësh këtë ngase do të shohësh shumë poshtë, por duhet te ngritesh në nivelin e këtij emri për të parë pastaj këtë gjërësi, këtë hapësirë dhe mundësi të madhe të rrugdaljeve, faljeve, mëshirës të cilën ta mundëson pozicioni i këtij emri. Por njerëzit të cilët nuk janë ngritur në nivelin e kërkuar të kuptimit të këtij emri shohin pesimizëm dhe zhgënjim ngase janë nën nivelin e duhur dhe ky nivel pastaj ju pamundëson që të shohin rrugëdalje. Andaj kuptimi i emrit të Allahut Er-Rrahman të ngrit në nivelin e duhur për të parë se sa është e gjërë kjo mirësi dhe begati dhe kjo bujari e Allahut që e ka ndaj krijesave të tij.
Dhe poashtu Shejh Sadi thotë se nëse pyetemi se prej nga e tërë kjo shpresë? Përgjigjemi duke thënë nga dija jonë se Mëshira e Tij tejkalon hidhërimin e Tij. Dhe poashtu nga Bujaria e Tij e gjërë ne e kuptojmë se sa i Mëshirshëm është Allahu. Andaj kur ne e shohim këtë na rritet maksimalisht shpresa për të vazhduar rrugën e përmirësimit dhe të ngritjës drejt Allahut ngase në qoftë se Allahu është duke u dhënë të tjerëve atë që u ndihmon në mëkate përse atëherë nuk ma jep mua atë që me të ndihmohem në nënshtrim ndaj Allahut. Dhe në momentin kur Allahu më privon nga diqka të cilën e kam kërkuar atëherë ajo është shenjë e çartë se ajo kërkesë nuk të ndihmon për ku je nisur prandaj nuk të është dërguar dhe kështu e falëndëron Allahun për atë që nuk ta ka dhënë. Andaj shiko sa rregullohet jeta nën hijën e këtij kuptimi. Dhe poashtu nëse e kemi parasysh edhe thënien e Allahut:

ع ذابِي أُْصِيبُْ بِْهِْ م نْ أْ شاءُْ و ر ح متِي وسِ ع تْ كُْلَّْ ش ي ءْ 7:156. Dënimi im është ai me të cilin e godas cilin dua, e mëshira Ime ka përfshirë secilin send.

Dhe pastaj thënien e Muhamedit (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të):

Allahu ka 100 rahmete, mëshira. Një prej këtyre mëshirave e ka zbritur mes xhinëve dhe njerëzve dhe mes kafshëve. Me këtë mëshirë ata mëshirohen mes vete, madje edhe egërsira mëshiron të vegjlit e saj, ndërsa Allahu ka mbajtur për Vete 99 mëshirat e tjera për ti mëshiruar robërit e Tij në Ditën e Kiametit. (Buhariu dhe Muslim)

Këto njëqind mëshira janë vetëm krijesa të Allahut por nuk është se Allahu e ka ndarë emrin Tij Er-Rrahman në njëqind pjesë pra këto njëqind pjesë janë vetëm krijesa që me to Allahu mëshiron. Dhe vëtëm për shkak të një prej këtyre mëshirave krijesat mëshirohen, duhen, mallëngjehen dhe përmallohen për njëra tjetrën.
Pra nëse pas të gjitha këtyre që u thanë nuk na rritet shpresa se Allahu do të na fal, do të na mëshiroj dhe do të na ndihmoj që të ecim përpara atëherë ndikimi i këtij emri nuk është si duhet.

Dhe në fund Shejh Sadi thotë: Thuaj çfarë të duash për mëshirën e Tij por prap dije se Ai është shumë më lart se ajo që je duke folur ti për Të. Imagjino sa të duash por dije se mëshira e Allahut është edhe me e madhe se aq sa ti mund të imagjinosh se sa mund të mëshiroj Allahu.

Dhe shpresa në mëshirën e Allahut nuk nënkupton vetëm shpresë në faljën e gjynaheve por nënkupton edhe arritjen e asaj që dëshirojmë të arrijëm në shkallën e devotshmërisë në shkallën e punëve të mira dhe të arrijmë në karavanin e burrave të mirë përmes kuptimit të drejtë të këtyre emrave Er-Rrahman dhe Er-Rrahim.

*3.* Gjithashtu prej gjurmëve të cilat duhet ti lë ky emër tek ne dhe të ndikohemi prej tij është që edhe ne ti mëshirojmë të tjerët sikurse na mëshiron Allahu neve. Të jemi të mëshirshëm me krijesat e Allahut ashtu sikurse ka qenë krijesa me e ditur për Allahun më i mëshirshmi për krijesat e Allahut. Dhe kështu të mëshirshëm e ka cilësuar Allahu:

﴾ ل ق دْ جْاء كُ مْ رسُو لْ مِّْ نْ أْ نفُسِكُ مْ عزِي زْ عل يهِْ ما عنِتُّ مْ حرِي صْ عل يكُم بِْال مُ ؤمِنِي نْ رءُو فْ رَّْحِي مْ ﴿ْ ٣٢١

9:128. Juve ju erdhi i dërguar nga lloji juaj, atij i vie rëndë për vuajtjet tuaja, sepse është lakmues i rrugës së drejtë për ju, është i ndijshëm dhe i mëshirshëm për besimtarët.

Dhe poashtu Allahu kur i ka përshkruar besimtaët i ka cilësuar të atillë që në raport me njëri tjetrin komunikojnë përmes kësaj mëshire:
مُّ حمَّ دْ رَّْسُولُْ اْللَّهِْ والَّذِي نْ م عهُْ أْ شِدَّاءُْ عل ى اْل كُفَّارِْ رُْ ح ماءُْ بْ  ين هُ مْ 48:29. Muhammedi është i dërguar i All-llahut, e ata që janë me të (sahabët) janë të ashpër kundër jobesimtarëve, janë të mëshirshëm ndërmjet vete.....

Dhe poashtu kur Allahu përmend mundësinë e ndërrimit të një grupi të besimtarëve me të tjerë që nuk janë besimtarë që Allahu ti bëjë besimtarë thotë:
﴾٨٣﴿ وإِن تْ ت  ولَّ وا يْ ست بدِ ل قْ  ومًا غْ ي ركُ م ثُْمَّ ل يْ كُونُوا أْ مث ال كُْم

47:38. Po nëse ju i ktheni shpinën, Ai do tju zëvendësojë me një popull tjetër, që nuk do të jetë si ju.

E si do të jenë ata? Allahu thotë: رُ ح ماءُ بْ  ين هُ مْ - janë të mëshirshëm ndërmjet vete.
Andaj nga kjo mëshirë e Allahut duhet të përfitojmë edhe ne që të jemi të mëshirshëm mes vete dhe jo që për një gabim të cilin e ka bërë ndonjë vella i joni për të cilin gabim ndoshta edhe ndihet keq ta shkelim dhe ta ofendojmë dhe ta nënçmojmë e ta largojmë. Dhe të mos gjejmë arsyetim nga asnjë kënd dhe mos tia harrojmë kurrë. Ku është mëshira? Ku është mëshira për të cilën ne këmi dëshirë të mëshirohemi me të. Dhe kemi nevojë për këtë mëshirë. Dhe pastaj në qoftë se e shohim se është duke vuajtur dhe nuk është mirë ku është mëshira që të bëjmë dua për të? Ku është mëshira për të nxjerrë diqka nga xhepi për ti dhënë atij. Ku është kjo mëshirë? Sot njerëzit janë bërë me zemra më të forta se guri. Qëndron ndoshta dikush prej nesh me kohë të gjatë duke e parë ndonjë vëlla musliman që është në situatë të vështirë dhe është bërë imun përballë kësaj situate. Thua se nuk po ndodh asgjë. Ku është mëshira? Që të mëshirohet nënpunësi, punëtori etj. Para se të shiqojmë në rrafshin e kompenzimit të cilin ia kemi dhënë punëtorit përballë punës të cilën e kërkojmë prej tij shiqo me syrin e mëshirës ngase ti ke nevojë që Allahu me të mëshiru. Ashtu siq ka thënë Muhamedi (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të): Mëshirojini ata që janë në tokë, në qoftë se doni t'u mëshiroje Ai që është në qiell. Ose ajo që po shohim sot që muslimanët janë duke u përballur. Nga gjakderdhjet, vuajtjet, gjëra të cilat nuk ka mundësi një besimtar ta lënë rehat dhe përkundër kësaj nuk arrin mëshira jonë për këta vëllezër as në deregjen e duasë. E mos të flasim për më tepër.
Pastaj mëshira ndaj prindërve. Të mëshirojmë dobësinë e tyre, pleqërinë e tyre, sëmundjet e tyre. Dhe poashtu prindërit të jenë të mëshirshëm ndaj fëmijëve të tyre duke i përkdhelur, duke i afruar, duke i mësuar dhe duke bërë durim ndaj tyre.

Transmetohet nga Ahmedi dhe Tirmidhiu. Nga Aishe (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur prej saj!) transmetohet se një beduin erdhi tek Muhammedi alejhis-selam dhe i tha: Ju i puthni fëmijët ndërsa ne jo. Muhammedi alejhis-selam tha: "Unë nuk e kam në dorë që Allahu ta ka hequr mëshirën nga zemra."

Të mëshirojmë ngutinë e tyre, lakminë e tyre për lojë dhe gabimet eventuale, poashtu të mëshirojmë paditurinë e tyre që ti mësojmë. Të gjitha këto janë obligim dhe janë ndikimi i emrit Er-Rrahman dhe Er-Rrahim tek ne. Poashtu të mëshirojmë devijimet e tyre dhe të kemi sabër që të udhëzohen.

Ibn Tejmije poashtu flet edhe mëshirimin ndaj atyre të cilët kanë devijuar nga rruga e sunetit (bidatçinjët) dhe si ti mëshirojmë. Njeriu shikon në personin e caktuar me dy llojë shikimesh. Shikimi me sy të sheriatit dhe shikimi me sy të kaderit. Dhe nëse i shikon me sy të sheriatit për një vepër të caktuar e cila nuk është sipas sunetit dhe është gabim i sheh ata si të shëmtuar dhe nuk të dhimbën dhe nuk heziton të flasësh kundër tyre për shkak se kanë gabuar. Andaj nuk duhet të na shtyej mëshira ndaj dikujt që ta prishim fenë tonë. Mirëpo nganjëherë kur e kryejmë obligimin e shikimit me sy të sheriatit fillon të shiqosh tek ata me sy të kaderit. Dhe ky shikim me sy te kaderit nënkupton të kuptosh se Allahu i ka sprovuar me këtë punë të caktuar. Shiko se si ata kanë mundësi të jenë në në ndonjë vend të caktuar kurse janë diku tjetër. Andaj thotë Ibn Tejmije kur unë shiqoj tek këta njerëz i mëshiroj për gjendjën e mjerueshme të cilën e kanë. Sa janë të privuar nga kuptimi i fesë ngase Allahu ju ka dhënë mençuri por nuk ju ka dhënë pastërti. Andaj ndytësira të cilën e kanë ju ka pamundësuar dhe ua neutralizuar përfitimin nga dija të cilën e kanë. Ngase sa ka njerëz të cilët janë intelegjent por pastërti të zemrës nuk kanë andaj e thithin bërllogun. Ose psh e sheh ndonjë tjetër njeri të cilit Allahu i ka dhënë vullnet dhe ambicje të cilën e shfrytëzon në të kotë. A nuk të dhimbët? Dhe nuk e mëshiron atë. Dhe kjo nënkupton që atë ta thërrasim në rrugë të Allahut. Të mundohemi që atë energji dhe vullnet dhe ambicje tia kanalizojmë në drejtim tjetër. E jo që e tërë koha të na kalon në agresivitet, dhunë, urrejtje. Kjo duhet të jetë në rrafshin e sheriatit. Pa dyshim se kur agresiviteti apo dhuna e tij dhe bërllogu i tij cenon sheriatin tonë ne ia kthejmë konform situatës dhe mjeteve të cilat duhet ti përdorim. Por kjo nuk duhet të na pengojë që të përdorim edhe kahjen tjetër që ta mëshirojmë duke e thirrë në rrugën e Allahut. Dhe duke ia mundësuar që edhe ai ta dëgjon të vërtetën. Në qoftë se dikush na e ofron veshin e tij të mos e shfrytëzojmë këtë afërsi për të shfryer të gjithë mëllefin dhe hidhërimin të cilin e kemi por të shiqojmë nga ana e mëshirës se ndoshta nuk ka pasur kush ti mësoj dhe nuk ka pasur kush tiu tregoj dhe nuk kanë pasur rastin të dëgjojnë nga burime të sigurta. Ngase edhe gjeneratat e sahabëve janë bërë të tillë për shkak të mëshirës dhe jo për shkak të imponimit dhe dhunës. Këtë e shohim përmes ajetit të mëposhtëm:

ف بِ ما ر ح م ةْ مِّْ نْ اْللَّهِْ لِْن تْ لْ هُ مْ ول  وْ كُْن تْ فْ ظًّا غْ لِي اْل ق لبِْ لن فضُّوا مِْ نْ ح ولِ كْ فْۗ ا ع ع نهُ مْ وا ست غ فِ رْ لْ هُ مْْ
﴾ و شاوِ رهُ مْ فِْي اْ لْ مرِْ .ۗ......... ﴿ْ ٣٣١
3:159. Ti ishe i butë ndaj atyre, ngase All-llahu të dhuroi mëshirë, e sikur të ishe i vrazhdë e zemërfortë, ata do shkapërderdheshin prej teje.....

Andaj le të verejnë njerëzit se ne jemi mëshirë për ta dhe nuk jemi dhunë mbi ta dhe nuk jemi barrë dhe ngarkesë e tyre dhe poashtu nuk jemi burim i sherrit për ta. Ne jemi mëshirë për ta ngase ne i mësojmë të duhen mes veti dhe të ndihmohen mes veti dhe ne i mësojmë se si të respektohen mes veti. Por nëse të gjitha këto ne nuk i kemi dhe nuk i mëshirojmë përmes këtyre cilësive të tjerët si ka mundësi që njerëzit të na dëgjojnë? Është thënë edhe disa herë se nuk duhet që të mjaftohemi me bindjen se e kemi kuptuar akidën mirë dhe që në bazë të kësaj tani të presim që të gjithë njerëzit të sillen rreth nesh.

Andaj mos të mjaftohemi me atë se ne jemi në menhexh të vërtetë, ne jemi në të vërtetën dhe të gjithë të tjerët e kanë obligim që të na shërbejnë, të na dëgjojnë, të na respektojnë kurse ne të mos bëjmë përballë tyre asgjë. Madje nuk kemi arritur që as tu buzëqeshim. E si pret që të duan njerëzit? Vetëm pse e ke të vertetën me vete. Jo, kjo është e pamjaftueshme. Duhet që bashkë me këtë të vërtetë të cilën e kemi me vete poashtu edhe të ndajmë nga koha jonë që të mirremi me ta, të ndajmë nga pasuria jonë që tu ndihmojmë atyre, të ndajmë nga autoriteti jonë për ti ndihmuar atyre. Dhe të përzihemi me ta ashtu siq është përzier Muhamedi (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të) me telashet dhe problemet e njerëzve. Të mos izolohemi në katëgori të caktuar të njerëzve por të përzihemi me të tjerët. Nuk është haram ti bësh mirë ndonjë të moshuari i cili falet në xhami apo edhe një njeriu i cili nuk vie në xhami etj.

Dhe në veçanti të mëshirojmë ata të cilët ndaj të cilëve kemi obligim më madhor e që janë prindërit tonë. Sa fjalë të rënda ka mundësi që dikush tia ketë thënë prindërve të tyre duke u arsyetuar vazhdimisht se ata nuk falen. E pse nuk falën tash është hallall të sillesh si të duash me ata? Ku është mëshira? Së paku mëshirë përballë mëshirës. Aq sa ata të kanë mëshiruar ty. Sa kanë bërë durim ndaj teje deri sa je mësuar të hash ushqim, deri sa je mësuar që të ecësh. Kurse sot ti nuk ke sabër që ti mëshirosh dhe tua mësosh si duhet ta falin namazin. Dhe në të njëjtën mënyrë edhe me njerëzit e tjerë në përgjithësi pavarësisht kategorive të tyre, mekateve të tyre, largimit të tyre nga ne. Mëshira duhet të jetë në shtegun e saj të duhur.

*4.* Gjëja tjetër të cilën e përfitojmë nga ndikimi i emrit Er-Rrahman është që kur e kuptojmë se Allahu paska mëshirë të madhe atëherë me siguri që ka rrugë të cilat të shpiejn që të përfitosh nga kjo mëshirë më shumë. Dhe me siguri ka mjete të cilat nëse përdoren mundësojnë shfrytëzojnë maksimal nga kjo mëshirë. A din ti se çfarë e sjellë mëshirën e Allahut? Ngase kur bie fjala për rrizkun shumë mirë e dimë se duhet të punojmë ngase rrizku nuk pik nga qielli. Kurse mëshira a e dijmë se si vie? A e din ti se si mund të marrësh pak më shumë nga kjo mëshirë. Çfarë e sjellë mëshirën e Allahut? Edhe këtë duhet ta provokoj tek ne njohja e këtij emri Er-Rrahman dhe Er-Rrahim.

*a)* Gjëja kryesore dhe më e madhe e cila e sjellë mëshirën e Allahut mbi ne është të zbatuarit e urdhërave të Tij dhe largimi nga ndalesat e Tij. Ngase me këtë Allahu na ka mëshiruar. Në qoftë se e respektojmë mëshirën e Tij na shtohet mëshira.

﴾ و لْ تُْ فسِدُوا فِْي اْ لْ رضِْ بْ  ع دْ إِْ ص لحِ ها وا دعُوهُْ خ وفًا وط معًا إِْۗنَّْ ر ح م تْ اْللَّهِْ قْ رِي بْ مِّْ نْ اْل مُ حسِنِي نْ ﴿ْ ٣٦
7:56. Mos bëni çrregullime në tokë pas rregullimit të saj (me të ardhur të pejgamberëve) dhe luteni Atë duke pasur frikë (dënimin) dhe duke shpresuar (mëshirën). Ska dyshim se mëshira e All-llahut është pranë atyre të mirëve.

﴾ وأ قِيمُوا اْلصَّ لة وآتُوا اْلزَّ كاة وأ طِيعُوا اْلرَّسُو لْ لْ علَّكُ مْ تُْ ر حمُو نْ ﴿ْ ٣٦
24:56. Falni rregullisht namazin, jepni zeqatin dhe respektoni të dërguarin në mënyrë që të mëshiroheni.

*b)* Bamirësia ndaj njerëzve poashtu e sjellë mëshirën e Allahut. Sa je i mëshirshëm do të mëshirohësh. Sa të falësh do të falesh. Sa të japësh do të jepet. Ngase shpërblimi të vie sipas llojit të veprës. Dhe ky është nga rregullat dhe ligjet më stabile kosmologjike të Allahut në jetën e përditshme të njerëzve.

*c)* Poashtu nuk e sjellë mëshirën e Allahut më shumë sesa leximi i Kuranit dhe meditimi i tij. Të ndalesh dhe të meditosh psh pse Ibrahimi (a.s) i tha babait të tij kështu...? Çfarë mund të kuptojmë dhe të përfitojmë ne nga ky ajet? Kush kështu vepron Allahu e ka përfshirë në mëshirën e Tij. Në qoftë se sot i mbajmë dy trajnime. Një se si të bëhesh biznesmen i sukseshëm kurse tjetrin si të mëshirohesh nga Allahu? Në cilin do të vijnë njerëzit? Mëshirën e Allahut pak njerëz e dojnë kurse furnizimin e duan të gjithë kurse nuk e dinë se mëshira e sjellë furnzimin. Ngase ka mundësi që Allahu të furnizon dhe nuk të mëshiron. Nuk të jep bereqet dhe ta bën vuajtje atë furnizim të cilin ta ka dhënë. Andaj kur thuhet çfarë e sjellë mëshirën e Allahut kjo i bie më shumë sesa të fitosh miliarda euro. Dhe kjo është e pakrahasueshme. Dhe është e pamundur që të mëshirohemi në qoftë se jemi larg Kuranit.

﴾ وإِذ ا قُْرِ ئْ اْل قُ رآنُْ فْ ا ست مِعُوا لْ هُْ وأ نصِتُوا لْ علَّكُ مْ تُْ ر حمُو نْ ﴿ْ ٢٧٢
7:204. Kur lexohet Kurani, ju dëgjojeni atë (me vëmendje) dhe heshtni, në mënyrë që të fitoni mëshirë.

*d)* Poashtu Allahu na ka mundësuar që përmes kërkimit të shpeshtë të faljës të fitojmë mëshirën e Tij.

﴾ ق ا لْ يْ ا قْ  ومِْ لِْ مْ تْ ست  عجِلُو نْ بِْالسَّيِّئ ةِْ قْ  ب لْ اْل ح سن ةِْ لْۗ و لْ تْ ست غ فِرُو نْ اْللَّه لْ علَّكُ مْ تُْ ر حمُو نْ ﴿ْ ٢٦
27:46. Ai (Salihu) tha: O populli im, përse nguteni e kërkoni të keqen (dënimin) para të mirës, pse të mos i kërkoni falje All-llahut që të mëshiroheni?

Në familjet në të cilat shpeshtohet kerkimi i faljës edhe mëshira do të jetë me e madhe. Dhe poashtu në shoqëritë në të cilat shpeshtohet kërkimi i faljës raportet janë më të mira. Dhe kjo edhe për shkak të bereqetit të kërkimit të faljës por edhe për shkak se sa herë që kërkojmë falje duke thënë Estagfirullah na kujtohen të metat tona para të metave të vellezërve tonë dhe merremi me veten tonë para se të mirremi me tjetrin dhe ndihemi mirë. Dhe sa herë që të harrojmë të themi Estagfirullah harrojmë se jemi të këqinj. Dhe kur të harrojmë se jemi të këqinj na bie ndër mend se tjetri është i keq dhe pastaj jemi në konflikt me atë tjetrin. Dhe poashtu edhe tjetri në të njëjtën mënyrë mendon për neve. Ngase nuk është kjo gjë vetëm në një drejtim. Dhe në këtë mënyrë largohet mëshira.

*e)* Dhe poashtu mëshira mund të fitohet duke e ndihmuar një kategorie të veçantë të njerëzve e ata janë jetimat. Dhe nuk fitohet mëshira e Allahut në raport me krijesat e tjera ashtu sikurse fitohet përmes meëshirimit të ndonjë jetimi dhe të njërëzve të dobët në përgjithësi. Qoftë edhe vetëm me një përkdhelje të kokës së tij. Në përkdheljën e kokës së jetimit Allahu të mëshiron dhe për çdo qime që ka përfshirë dora e jote ke shpërblim tek Allahu. Dhe poashtu Unë dhe kujdestari (i mirë) i jetimit do të jemi së bashku në xhenet kështu, duke bërë me shenjë me gishtin tregues dhe atë të mesëm dhe duke i ndarë pak. (Transmeton Buhariu)

*f)* Njohja e Allahut me këtë emër duhet të na bëjë që të kemi më shumë turp prej Allahut. Shiko se sa mëshirën Allahu e derdh mbi ne ngase në qoftë se Allahu do të largonte vetëm mëshirën nga zemrat e prindërve tanë për ne ku do të ishim ne sot? E mos të flasim për gjërat tjera. A nuk të vjen turp që të ankohesh? A nuk turpërohesh për gjendjën e imanit të cilën e ke? A nuk turpërohesh që ende ke mbetur me disa gjynahe të cilat nuk i ke larguar?

Mëshira e Tij vjen vazhdimisht nga të gjitha anët madje nuk mund ta përshkruash atë se sa është e madhe dhe prap ti je ai i ligu. Pastaj a nuk të vjen turp që të lëvdërohesh, të mburresh, të krenohesh. A nuk të vjen turp nga Allahu?

Esved Ibn Jezid ishte prej dijetarëve të mëdhenjë dhe ishte i njohur në përkushtimin e tij për adhurim ndaj Allahut. Thuhet për të se ka agjeruar aq shumë saqë i është zverdhur trupi prej agjërimit të gjatë dhe adhurimeve të tjera të cilat i ka bërë. Kur i ka ardhur vdekja e kanë parë disi të shqetësuar dhe të ngarkuar. Dhe njërëzit janë çuditur me këtë kurse ai u kishte thënë: Në qoftë se nga të gjitha anët më vjen falja e Allahut do të preokuptonte turpi nga Ai nga ajo që e kam vepruar. Është e vertetë se Allahu falë dhe mëshiron. Por fakti që nuk na denon a nuk do të thotë kjo që nuk duhet të na vijë turp prej Tij. Turpi nuk duhet të largohet edhe përkundër që mund të largohet gjynahu, e keqja, dënimi por turpi nuk duhet të na largohet. E din ti se ku ke qenë ti dhe kush ke qenë ti.

Dhe ky turp nga Allahu duhet të na pëcjellë vazhdimisht në kuptimin pozitiv. Ngase edhe asgjë po të mos kishte dhënë vetëm për shkak se nuk ta ka marrë shpirtin para se të falesh mjafton dhe deri sa ke qenë duke e bërë ndonjë gjynah duke të mëshiruar dhe duke të dhënë afat shtesë të jetës do të mjaftonte. Prej asaj ditë dhe deri vdekje edhe në qoftë se asgjë nuk të jep më do të mjaftone. Andaj edhe për këtë arsye prej sahabëve ka pasur të atillë të cilët kanë qenë në anën e kurejshëve dhe pasiqë janë udhëzuar dhe e kanë kuptuar se qfarë kanë vepruar janë betuar duke thënë psh jo ose po pasha Atë që më shpëtoi ditën e Bedrit. Ngase ku mund të vdesësh me dhjetëra herë deri sa je udhëzuar madje ke mundur të vdesësh duke qenë në kulmin e gjynahut. Si do ti kishe dalë Allahut përpara në atë gjendje. Por të ka mëshiruar, të ka afatizuar dhe të ka kthyer në rob të mirë të tij. Dhe përsëri është duke të mëshiruar dhe duke ta mundësuar që ta kuptosh fenë e Tij dhe prap nuk turpërohesh prej Tij që të ankohesh.

Andaj këtë turp në zemrat tona e kultivon njohja e emrit Er-Rrahman. Kur e kupton mirësinë e Tij të madhe që vjen përmes këtij emri dhe e kupton dobësinë dhe mangësinë tënde në raport me këtë emër. Kush e din të brendshmën tënde përveç Tij? Dhe kush e din kualitetin e veprave tua përveç Tij?

E lusim Allahun që të jetojmë nën hijën e emrave të Tij, të përfitojmë nga këta emra në vazhdimësi dhe të ndikohemi nga këta emrat e që pastaj të sillemi dhe të veprojmë, të besojmë dhe të flasim si duhet konform asaj që mësojmë nga emrat e burkur të Allahut. Dhe e lusim Allahun që të na mëshiron neve dhe familjet tona dhe të gjithë muslimanët kudo që janë.

----------


## Selma*



----------


## Selma*

*Ligjërata e shtatë  El Malik, kuptimi dhe reflektimet*

http://www.qsi-ks.com/webi/shiqovideo.php?id=541


*Seria  Ta njohim Allahun*

*Ligjërata e shtatë  El Malik, kuptimi dhe reflektimet*

*Vërejtje: Për kuptim të drejtë të këtyre ligjëratave kushtëzohet dëgjimi i tyre paraprak në këtë web adresë: http://www.qsi-ks.com*

Emri i Allahut  El Malik - كِلاَم në Kuran është përmendur në disa vende dhe poashtu ka ardhur në disa forma tjera përveç kësaj Malik - مَالِ dhe El Melijk - مَلِي . Emri i Allahut - El Melijk - مَلِيك është përmendur në Kuran vetëm njëherë: ﴾ فِي مَقْعَدِ صِدْ ق عِندَ مَلِي مُّقْ تَدِ ر ﴿ ٥٥
54:55. Në një vend të kënaqshëm, te Sunduesi i plotfuqishëm (te All-llahu).

Emri i Allahut El-Malik - مَالِك është përmendur dy herë në Kuran. Njëherë është përmendur i ndarë ﴾ مَالِك يَكك الك ي دي ﴿ ٤ - 1:4. Sunduesit të Ditës së Gjykimit (përgjegjësisë-shpërblimit)! dhe një herë i lidhur قُلِ اللَّكهُمَّ مَالِ الْمُلْ - 3:26. Thuaj: O All-llah, Sundues i çdo sendi...

Ky emër i Allahut sikurse çdo emër tjetër i Allahut është i ndërlidhur me shumë emra tjerë të Allahut dhe aludon në ata.

Dijetarët islam këtij emri në kontektsin gjuhësor ia kanë dhënë disa kuptime. Një kuptim është lidhje dhe shtrëngim i fuqishëm mes dy gjërave e cila bëhet nyje e fuqishme dhe e pashkëputur. Prej kuptimeve të kësaj fjale në gjuhën arabe është kur një gjë përfshin diqka tjetër në tërësi dukë mos lënë të përjashtuar asgjë. Dhe poashtu prej kuptimeve të kësaj fjalë në gjuhën arabe është edhe ai i cili jep urdhëra dhe ndalesa apo komandon.

Si term përgjitshëm dhe i përdorur në vazhdimësi me këtë emër quhet ai që sundon, i cili e ka në dorë pushtetin dhe sundimin e një populli dhe poashtu quhet ai i cili posedon diçka qoftë kjo pasuri apo pushtet apo çkado qoftë tjetër që ka në posedim të tij.

Në Kuran varësisht se si është përmendur ky emër i Allahut e merr edhe kuptimin e tij.
﴾ مَالِ يَك ال ي دي ﴿ ٤ - 1:4. Sunduesit të Ditës së Gjykimit (përgjegjësisë-shpërblimit)!
Në kontekts kuptimor më shumë sesa në atë gjuhësor këtë emër mund ta përkthejmë si Ai i cili ka përfshirë të gjitha krijesat dhe nuk mund të dalë askush nga gjykimi i Tij në Ditën e Gjykimit.

Apo në ajetet e fundit të sures Kamer:
﴾ إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِي فِي جَنَّا ت وَنَكهَ ر ﴿ ٥٤ ﴾ فِي مَقْعَدِ صِدْ ق عِندَ مَلِي مُّقْتَدِ ر ﴿ ٥٥
54:54. Është e vërtetë se të devotshmit do të jenë në xhennete e në lumenj.
54:55. Në një vend të kënaqshëm, te Sunduesi i plotfuqishëm (te All-llahu).

Në këtë ajet ky emër është përmendur i ndërlidhur me shpërblimin dhe posedimin dhe këto grada dhe shkallë që ua ka dhënë Ai i cili i posedon të gjitha. Andaj në këtë ajet ky emër është përmendur më shumë në kuptim të posedimit dhe pasurisë sesa në kuptim të pushtetit dhe sundimit edhe pse këto kuptime përfshihen në këtë emër.
Kurse në surën Ali Imran Allahu na mëson që ta thërrasim përmes me:
قُلِ اللَّكهُمَّ مَالِ الْمُلْ تُكؤْتِي الْمُلْ مَك تَشَكا وَتَنك الْمُلْك مِمَّك تَشَكا وَتُعِك مَك تَشَكا وَتُك مَك تَشَكا بِيَكدِ الْخَيْككرُ ﴾ إِنَّ عَلَ ى كُ ي ل شَيْ قَدِي ر ﴿ ٦٢
3:26. Thuaj: O All-llah, Sundues i çdo sendi, Ti ia jep pushtetin atij që do, Ti ia heq prej dore pushtetin atij që do, e lartëson atë që do dhe e përul atë që do. Çdo e mirë është vetëm në dorën Tënde, vërtet, Ti ke mundësi për çdo gjë!

Ibn Xheriri kur e komenton këtë ajet thotë për këtë emër مَالِك - Sundues se është për qëllim për qëllim se nuk ka pushtet mbi pushtetin e Tij dhe nuk ka posedues mbi posedimin e Tij. Çdo gjë është nën të. Dhe nuk ka mbi Të asgjë as me qenien e Tij, as me pushtetin e Tij dhe as me pasurinë e Tij. Ai është më i Larti në pushtetin e Tij, dhe më i Gjithfuqishmi në sundimin e Tij dhe më i Pasuri në pasurinë e Tij.

Kurse Ibn Kethiri në komentimin e ajetit 23 të surës Hashr thotë: Posedues i të gjitha gjërave (krijesave) i cili i menaxhon dhe i komandon ato pa ndonjë mund dhe pa rezistencë dhe ngarkesë.
...... هُ اللَّكه الَّ يِِ لَ إِلَك ه إِلَّ هُ الْمَلِ 59:23. Ai është All-llahu që nuk ka të adhuruar tjetër me të drejtë përveç Tij, Sundues i Përgjithshëm...

Kurse Ibn Kajimi thotë: Prej emrave të Allahut është مَالِك - Sundues dhe për qëllim është sundimi dhe pushteti real dhe jo sikurse sundimi dhe pushteti i njerëzve të kësaj bote. Andaj Allahut i takon pushteti, sundimi, posedimi nga të gjitha aspektet dhe nga të gjitha anët ngado që të shiqosh Atij i takon kjo. Andaj edhe nga ky aspekt dallon nga mbertërit e kësaj bote. Dhe poashtu Ibn Kajimi thotë: Pohimi dhe pranimi jonë se Allahu e ka këtë emër nënkupton se Allahu ka edhe emra të tjerë ngase nuk mund të paramendohet që të jetë sundues dhe të jetë gjykues dhe të jetë mbisundues e mos të jetë i gjallë, që furnizon, që urdhëron, që hidhërohet, gëzohet, kënaqet, jep dhe merr, shpërblen dhe dënon.

Ibn Kajimi në një vend tjetër thotë: Shiqoni ata të cilëti ia kanë mohuar Allahut këto cilësi siq janë: esharitë, maturiditë dhe shumë nga fraksionet e tjera të cilët ia kanë mohuar cilësitë e Tij veprore sikurse janë zbritja e cila është vepër, apo sikurse është dhënia. Ata nuk përmendin tek cilësitë e Allahut dhënien dhe marrjen, ngritjën dhe uljën. Dhe kështu e kanë trajtuar Allahun më ulët sesa mbretërit e tyre.

Kurse sa i përket këtij emri të Allahut në kontekstin e botës tjetër Allahu thotë në Kuran:
﴾ الْمُلْ يَك مَْْئِ الْحَقُّ لِلرَّحْمَك وَكَانَ يَك مًْْا عَلَى الْكَافِرِي عَسِيرًا ﴿ ٦٢
25:26. Atë ditë sundimi i vërtetë është i të Gjithëmëshirshmit, e ajo ditë për jobesimtarët do të jetë ditë e vështirë.

Dhe kjo që është përmendur në këtë ajet se: Atë ditë sundimi i vërtetë është i të Gjithëmëshirshmit nuk do të thotë se i gjithë pushteti nuk i ka takuar edhe në këtë botë por njerëzit nuk do të binden se Allahut i takon i tërë pushteti sikurse do të binden ditën e ringjalljës. Njeriun në këtë botë i cili është i rrethuar me begati dhe të mira të shumta nganjëherë mund ta përfshijë një ndjenjë se ai është poseduesi. Ai e ka këtë në dorë dhe se ai mund të bëjë çfarë të dojë. Ndërsa këtë ndjenjë nuk ia largon asgjë më mirë sesa dalja para Allahut i zhveshur dhe pa poseduar asgjë dhe pa marrë asgjë me vetën e tij.

Dhe poashtu ky emër i Allahut ka qenë i njohur edhe tek pjestarët e shpalljeve tjera sikurse është rasti kur ka ardhur një çifut tek Muhamedi (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të) dhe ka përmendur një tërësi krijesash të cilat Allahu i kap me dorën e Tij.

Kurse lidhur me këtë mund të ndërlidhemi me hadithin ku: Abdullah ibn Omeri, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të, transmeton nga Muhamedi, paqja dhe mëshira e Allahut qoftë mbi të, se ka thënë: Ditën e Kiametit, Allahu do ti palosë qiejt e pastaj i merr me dorën e djathtë e pastaj thotë: Ku janë zullumqarët, ku janë mbretërit, ku janë bijtë e mbretërve, ku janë mizorët, ku janë gjakpirësit, e kujt është sot pasuria?" Nuk ka kush të përgjigjet pasi të gjithë kanë vdekur e është shkatërruar çdo gjë përveç madhërisë së Allahut dhe atëherë i përgjigjet vetvetes, siç thotë Allahu në Kuran:

﴾ يَك هُم بَارِزُونَ لَ يَخْفَ ى عَلَى اللَّكهِ مِنْكهُمْ شَيْ ليمَ الْمُلْ الْيَك لِلَّكهِ الْ اَْحِدِ الْقَهَّارِ ﴿ ٦٢
40:16. Ditës kur ata do të dalin (prej varrezave) në shesh, e All-llahut nuk mund ti fshihet asgjë gjë e tyre I kujt është pushteti sot? (bëhet pyetja). I Allahut, i Atij që është Një, i Fuqiplotit (është përgjigjja).
وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّكه حَقَّ قَدْرِه وَالَْْرْضُ جَمِيعًا قَكبْضَتُه يَك الْقِيَامَةِ وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ مَطْ يَِّْا ت بِيَمِينِهِ سُبْحَانَه وتَكعَالَ ى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُ نَْ
39:67. Ata nuk e çmuan All-llahun me atë madhështinë që i takon, ndërsa në ditën e kijametit e tërë toka është në grushtin e Tij, e qiejt të mbështjellë në të djathtën (forcën) e Tij. Ai është i pastër nga të metat dhe Ai është i lartë nga çka ata i shoqërojnë!

Dhe ne nuk e dimë se si është kjo formë:
﴾ لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْ وَهُ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ ﴿ ٦٦ - 42:11.... Asnjë send nuk është si Ai; Ai është dëgjuesi, shikuesi.
Dhe ne nuk duhet shikuar këtë veprim nga këndi i formës por nga këndi i madhështisë së Allahut.

Obligimet tona përballë këtij emri:

*1.* Ky emër i Allahut na obligon të besojmë se nuk ka asgjë në kuptimin e plotë të fjalës qoftë ajo e madhe apo e vogël që del jashtë pushtetit të Allahut. Andaj kur të thuash مَالِ - Sundues nënkupton një Zot prej pushtetit të cilit nuk del asgjë. Dhe krahas që është që çdo gjë është e Tij çdo gjë është nën sundimin e Tij. Kjo nuk duhet të jetë vetëm besim teorik por këtë duhet që ta ndiejmë dhe ta përjetojmë.

*2.* Poashtu prej obligimeve tona ndaj këtij emri është të besojmë se Allahu përveç që ka përfshirë me pushtetin dhe sundimin e Tij të gjitha krijesat Ai është i Gjithfuqishëm përballë këtyre krijesave. Askush nuk mund ti rezistoj dëshirës dhe vullnetit të Allahut. Andaj edhe në lutjen të cilën na e ka mësuar i dërguari i Allahut (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të) thuhet:
ل إلهَ إلّ اللّهُ وحْكدَهُ ل شَكري لهُ، لهُ المُكلْ ولهُ الحَمْكد، وهُ على كُلّ شَي قَدير
S'ka të adhuruar përveç All-llahut, Një dhe i pashoq, Atij i takon Sundimi dhe Lavdërimi. Ai është i Plotfuqishëm mbi çdo send.

*3.* Allahu është i vetmi që komandon dhe menaxhon këtë që Ai e ka. Dhe nuk i përzihet në këtë askush. Dhe jo sikurse besojnë disa nga fraksionet apo fetë e tjera se dikush mund ti përzihet Allahut në vendimarrje, udhëheqje, sundim, posedim etj. Dhe kjo si teori është e lehtë të thuhet por ndikimi i saj praktik në këtë jetë më ndryshe. Për këtë arsye edhe Harun Rashid në momentet e fundit të jetës së tij ka thënë: O Ti që nuk shuhet dhe nuk rrënohet pushteti Yt mëshiroje Atë të cilit po i rrënohet pushteti i tij. Andaj sa do që të ketë njeriu në këtë botë mundësi, aftësi, ushtri duhet ta kuptoj se Allahu ia ka dhënë këto në posedim dhe shfrytëzim kurse pronari real dhe i vërtetë i të gjitha këtyre është Allahu dhe nuk është njeriu. Ngase ne nuk jemi pronar as të gjymtyrëve tona dhe për këtë arsye një nga krimet më të mëdha është vetvrasja. Dhe kjo për arsye se jetën të cilën Allahu ta ka dhënë nuk ke drejtë ti që kur të duash ti japësh fund. Dhe poashtu edhe dhënia e organeve dikujt tjetër përderisa njeriu ështe gjallë është e ndaluar.

*4.* Pasiqë Allahu i takon i tërë pushteti dhe sundimi është e pamundur që këtë pushtet dhe sundim të cilin e posedon ta ketë krijuar pa ndonjë qëllim. Dhe ai qëllim është nën hijën e ajetit:
﴾ وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِ وَالِْْنسَ إِلَّ لِيَكعْبُدُ ونِ ﴿ ٥٢
51:56. Unë nuk i krijova xhinët dhe njerëzit për tjetër pos që të më adhurojnë.

Prandaj çdo gjë të cilën Allahu ta ka dhuruar duhet të rënditet nën këtë ajet. Për të kuptuar se si duhet ta shfrytëzojmë këtë begati dhe mirësi të cilën Allahu na e ka dhuruar në kuadër të realizimit të këtij ajeti se Allahu na e ka dhënë në shfrytëzim. Prandaj në qoftë se do të ishe posedues real nuk do të merreshe në pyetje. Dhe fakti se do të japësh llogari para Allahut nënkupton dy gjëra: E para është se atë të cilën e kë shfrytëzuar nuk është e jotja sepse po të ishtë e jotja nuk do të mërrëshe në pyetje dhe e dyta nënkupton se është dashur ta shfrytëzosh në mënyrë të caktuar prandaj do të pyetësh se a e ke shfrytëzuar në mënyrën e duhur apo jo.

Prandaj para çdo begatie duhet ta kemi parasysh se ti je shfrytëzues i begatisë dhe ajo nuk është e jotja dhe se para se ta shfrytëzosh duhet ta pyetësh pronarin e vërtetë të kësaj begatie se si duhet ta shfrytëzosh atë dhe pasi ta kuptosh se si shfrytëzohet ajo begati ta shfrytëzosh atë si duhet dhe duke ia përkujtuar vetës vazhdimisht se do të japësh llogari për shfrytëzimin e saj.

Dijetarët kanë thënë se të gjitha vendimet të cilat i merr Allahu në raport me krijesat e Tij nuk dalin jashtë këtyre qëllimeve. E para është drejtësia. Kurdo që مَالِ  Sunduesi merr vendim ai është i drejtë pavarsisht se a kjo të bëjë me ngritjen dhe uljën e dikujt apo dhënien ose privimin e dikujt nga diçka. Ose ky vendim mund të jetë mbi drejtësinë pra mund të jetë i lidhur me bamirësinë. Dhe ti këtë nuk e ke merituar psh por Allahu është مَالِ  Sundues dhe ai vendos dhe të jep. Apo ky vendim ka të bëjë me ndonjë urtësi të caktuar të Allahu dëshiron të realizohet.
Andaj dhënia e pushtetit atyre të cilët nuk e besojnë Allahun si duhet a është drejtësi? Ata nuk e meritojnë këtë andaj kjo nuk u është dhënë në bazë të drejtësisë dhe as në bazë të bamirësisë por është urtësi. Dhe Ibn Kajimi thotë se një nga urtësitë e kësaj është se pasuesit e imanit mos të lirohen shumë në pushtetin e Allahut. Dhe poashtu për të kuptuar se në qoftë se çdo herë është mirë dhe nuk ka sprova muslimanët llastohen. Dhe llastimi nuk është i mirë për muslimanët. Prandaj Allahu dëshiron që kjo botë të jetë e ndërtuar në ligjin e konfrontimit dhe përplasjes, goditjës ne mës të vërtetës dhe të kotës. Dhe lidhur me këtë Allahu thotë:
﴾ لِيُحِقَّ الْحَقَّ وَيُكبْطِلَ الْبَاطِلَ وَلَ كَرِه الْمُجْرِمُ نَْ ﴿الْنفا : ٨
8:8. Ta forcojë të vërtetën e ta çrrënjosë të kotën, edhe pse këtë e urrejnë kriminelët.

*5.* Të jemi të bindur se depot e Tij mbeten përherë të mbushura dhe nuk shterrën kurrë ngase emri i Tij مَالِ  Sundues reflekton atë që ne e besojmë se nuk cenohet pushteti i Tij kurrë dhe nuk zbrazen depot e Tij kurrë.
Një nga komentet e ajetit: ﴾ مَالِ يَك ال ي دي ﴿ ٤
1:4.Sunduesit të Ditës së Gjykimit (përgjegjësisë-shpërblimit)! Dijetarët kanë thënë se ky ajet e qetëson në masë të madhe besimtarin:

E para për shkak se tërë atë padrejtësi të cilën ta ka bërë dikush në këtë botë, dhe për tërë atë padrejtësi e cila të është bërë do të gjykohesh tek Ai në të cilin ke besuar dhe tek Ai për hir të të cilit të kanë privuar njerëzit.

E dyta është se të gjitha ato të cilat i ke bërë për Allahun nuk humbin dhe se Allahu ka pushtet dhe fuqi, pronë të mjaftueshme që të shpërblej shumëfish ndaj asaj që ti ke punuar.
Andaj emri i Allahut َ ِلاَم  Sundues të qetëson në këtë botë në rrafshin e pushtetit dhe posedimit dhe të qëteson në botën tjetër në rrafshin e gjykimit dhe shpërblimit.

Ky emër i Allahut të qetëson dhe të bën të sigurt edhe për më shumë kur të gjithë njerëzit frikësohen nga kriza të ndryshme qofshin ato financiare apo tjera. Nëse për shembull njerëzve u thuhet se do të bëhet ndërrimi i valutes zyrtare të monedhës së vendit të tyre një pjesë e tyre do të pësojnë humbje të mëdha dhe për këtë do të shqetësohen kurse ajo valutë përmes së cilës ti komunikon me Allahun e që janë veprat e mira dhe për të cilat shpërblehesh nga Allahu nuk devalvon kurrë. Andaj përgjegjësia e jotë është që ta përfundosh veprën dhe mos u brengos se shpërblimi në qfarë valute do të bëhet. Adhuroje Allahun i qetë dhe i sigurtë me emrin e Tij مَالِ  Sundues. Andaj besimtari qetësohet kur e përmend Allahun dhe një nga shkaqet e këtij qetësimi kuptimi i këtij emri të Allahut. Ngase je duke e përmendur dikë që të gjitha ato të cilat i ke bërë Ai ti ruan.
﴾ الَّ يِِ آمَنُ اْ وَتَطْمَئِ قُكلُ بُْكهُم بِ كِِْرِ اللَّكهِ أَلَ بِ كِِْرِ اللَّكهِ تَطْمَئِ الْقُلُ بُْ ﴿ ٦٨
13:28. Ata që besuan dhe me të përmendur All-llahun zemrat e tyre qetësohen; pra ta dini se me të përmendur All-llahun zemrat stabilizohen.

*6.* Prej obligimeve tona ndaj këtij emri është ndërlidhja e këtij emri me emrat Rrahman - الرَّحْ مَ dhe Rrahim - الرَّحِيمِ . Fakti që Allahu e ka tërë pushtetin në dorë dhe se Ai bën qfarë të don kjo kurrsesi nuk nënkupton se Ai mund të bëjë zullum, qoftë ky zullum ndaj besimtarit apo ndaj jobesimtarit. Kurse në këtë botë është ndryshe, sa më shumë që një person i caktuar apo një grup njerëzish të kenë pushtet më të madh dhe sa më të fuqishëm dhe më të përkrahur që janë aq më e madhe është mundësia për të bërë zullum. Siç thotë Allahu në hadithin kudsij:
O robërit e mi, Unë ia kam ndaluar dhunën Vehtes, dhe e kam ndaluar atë në mesin e juaj, pra mos i bëni dhunë njëri - tjetrit!

*7*. Duke e pasur parasysh faktin se Atij i takon i tërë pushteti dhe sundimi kjo na bën të kutpojmë se Allahu është i vetmi që ka mundësi ti mposht pushtetmbajtësit dhe zullumqarët. Ai është i cili ua ka dhënë dhe është i vetmi i cili mund tua marrë. Prandaj rruga për tua marrë pushtetin zullumqarëve dhe për tua dhënë të drejtëve kalon përmes Allahut. Në qoftë se ti e dëshmon se je më i mirë, je më i dobishëm, më i aftë atëherë dëshmoja këtë Atij që është مَالِ  Sundues. Allahu thotë në surën Rrahman në ajetin 29: كُلَّ يَك هُ فِي شَأْ ن ..... 
........dhe Ai në çdo moment është i angazhuar në çështje të reja (falë mëkate, largon brengosje, jep jetë, jep vdekje, krijon gjendje, zhduk të tjera etj.). Dhe nëse Allahu sheh prej të mirëve se janë të mirë për të udhëhequr ua jep udhëheqjën. Allahu kujt të don i jep pushtet. Andaj Ai është që ngrit dhe Ai është që ul. Nëse dëshirojmë të jemi të ngritur duhet të lidhemi për Allahun dhe ti kemi punët mirë me Të dhe pastaj të marrim shkaqe tjera. Muhamedi (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut na ka mësuar që kur jemi përballë armiqve ose njerëzve me pozitë të themi:
اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّا نَجْعَلُ فِي نُح رِهِمِ وَنَكعُ ذْ بِ مِ شُرُو رِهِ مِ 
O Zot, nga Ti ndihmë kërkojmë të na mbrosh nga armiqësia e tyre; nga Ti ndihmë kërkojmë të na mbrosh nga djallëzia e tyre.

Kush e thotë këtë dua nuk i bën dëm dëmi i keqbërësve, qëllimkëqinjëve qoftë ky dëm i ndërlidhur me pushtetmbajtësit, falltorët dhe atyre që bëjnë sihr. Ngase pushteti i takon Allahut dhe ata nuk kanë mundësi të privojnë nga asnjë begati të cilën ta ka dhënë Allahu. Nuk kanë mundësi të bëjnë dëm aspak përveç aq sa ka dhënë Allahu leje. E Allahu këtë leje ose e jep në bazë të drejtësisë (gjynaheve tona) ose në bazë të urtësisë së caktuar e cila duhet të realizohet. Ngase Ai është مَالِك  Sundues. Ai vendos kujt do ti bëhet dëm dhe jo keqbërësit, qëllimkqinjët e pushtet mbajtësit e tjerë. Ata nuk mund vendosin asgjë. Dhe çdo zbehje në raport me këtë që është përmendur nënkupton keqkuptim në raport me emrin e Allahut مَالِ  Sundues dhe zbehje në besimin tonë tek Allahu.

----------


## Selma*

*Ligjërata e tetë  El Malik, ndikimi në jetën e besimtarit*

http://www.qsi-ks.com/webi/shiqovideo.php?id=542

*Seria  Ta njohim Allahun*

*Ligjërata e tetë  El Malik, ndikimi në jetën e besimtarit*

*Vërejtje: Për kuptim të drejtë të këtyre ligjëratave kushtëzohet dëgjimi i tyre paraprak në këtë web adresë: http://www.qsi-ks.com*

Të kompletuarit në kornizat e të qenurit rob i Allahut është proces i vështirë dhe i gjatë. Nuk është kjo punë e cila bëhet për një ditë. Ngase të gjithë këta emra të Allahut të cilët po i trajtojmë në këto ligjerata janë për të bërë rob të mirë të Allahut. Ngase ka pasur njerëz të cilët ndoshta edhe nuk i kanë ditur këto detaje por janë bërë robëer të mirë të Allahut me begatinë e Allahut. Mirëpo ne po dëshirojmë që të marrim të gjitha sebepet e mundshme dhe nga sebepet me kryesore dhe më elementare është që ta njohim Allahun. E që pastaj kjo njohje të ndikon që ta adhurojmë Allahun si duhet dhe që të na bën robër të denjë të Allahut (abd salih). Ky është projekti jonë i jetës që të jemi robër të mirë të Allahut e që Allahu të na shpërblen në ditën e gjykimit për këtë robëri të mirë. Dhe ky është qëllimi i jonë kryesor dhe çdo gjë që i kontribon kësaj dhe na ndihmon në këtë drejtim ne nuk duhet të hezitojmë dhe të pritojmë që të shpejtojmë drejtë saj dhe të shpenzojmë pasurinë tonë, kohën tonë dhe çdo gjë që e kemi që të marrim atë që na duhet për të realizuar këtë qëllim.

Çdo emër i Allahut përmes të cilit besimtari e njeh Allahun nuk ka mundësi që zemra e tij të jetë e ngurtë dhe që zemra e tij të mos përgjijget me asgjë përballë atij emri. Ka mundësi që ndoshta dikush më shumë dhe dikush më pak por besojmë se çdo njeri në mënyrë të natyrshme dhe madje të domosdoshme do tu përgjigjet kërkesave të këtij emri dhe do të lejon besimtari që ky emër të bën përmirësimet e duhura në zemrën e tij.

Disa prej pikave që përbejnë ndikimin e këtij emri në jetën e besimtarit:

*1.* Të na shtohet edhe më tepër bindja (jo dituria por bindja) se Allahu është i vetmi që meriton të adhurohet. Allahu përmes këtij emri në disa vende në Kuran ka rrënuar hyjnitë që kanë adhuruar të tjerët. Kjo duket e thjeshtë por me të vërtetë ka nevojë të kalitet, të thellohet dhe të rrënjoset edhe më tepër në zemrat tona. Dhe këtu nuk është për qëllimi adhurimi vetëm në kuptim të kryerjës së obligimeve por në kuptimin e plotë të fjalës adhurim që nënkupton të gjitha fjalët, veprat me të cilat Allahu është i kënaqur me to. Ti bëjmë dhe të largohemi nga çdo fjalë (jo fjali) dhe çdo vepër të cilën Allahu e urren dhe nuk është i kënaqur me të. Ky është projekt i madh në jetën e besimtarit. Andaj nëse e njohim Allahun se është El-Melik  كِلاَم me ato gjashtë pikat nga ligjerata e kaluar të cilat obligohemi ti besojmë Allahut përmes atyre pikave, atëherë padyshim se do të na shtohet bindja se Ai është i vetmi që meriton të adhurohet dhe do të na shtohet dashuria ndaj Tij ngase i tërë pushteti është në dorën e Tij dhe prej kur e ka krijuar këtë botë e deri kur do ta shkatërron askujt nuk i ka bërë dhe nuk i bën zullum asnjë thërrmij. Kurse njeriu i cili mund të ketë shumë pak në këtë botë dhe nuk mbetet pa bërë zullum por fakti se mundohet të jetë i drejtë edhe pse nuk ka mundësi të jetë i tillë gjithmonë njerëzit e duan ngase është munduar kurse Allahu nuk mundohet të jetë i drejtë por është i drejtë. Allahu nuk i bën padrejtësi asnjë milingone asnjë krijese edhe më të vogël në këtë botë dhe asnjë pabesimtari me gjithë krimet, mëkatet dhe gjynahet të cilat i ka bërë Allahu nuk i bën zullum.

A nuk provokon kjo dashuri më të madhe ndaj Tij? Tërë ky furnizim të cilin ia jep krijesave të Tij vazhdimisht dhe të siguron se nuk shterrët kurrë dhe bëhu i sigurtë në këtë. A nuk e ushqen kjo zemrën tonë edhe më tepër me adhurim ndaj Allahut? Padyshim se po.

يُولِجُُ اُللَّيْلَُ فُِي اُلنَّكهَارُِ وَُيُولِجُُ اُلنَّكهَارَُ فُِي اُللَّيْلُِ وَُسَخَّرَُ اُلشَُّمْسَُ وَُالْقَمَرَُ كُُكل يَُجْكرِ لَُِِجَك لُ مُُّسَك ى م ذََُٰۚلِكُك اُللَّكك رَُبُّكُك ﴾ لَ اُلْمُلْ وَُۚالَّذِينَُ تَُدْعُونَُ مُِن دُُونِ مَُا يَُمْلِكُونَُ مُِن قُِطْمِي رُ ﴿ُ ٣١
35:13. Ai është që zgjat natën në pjesë të ditës dhe e zgjat ditën në pjesë të natës, i nënshtroi diellin dhe hënën që secili lëviz (udhëton) deri në afatin e caktuar. Ky është All-llahu, Zoti juaj, i tërë sundimin është i Tij, e ata që i lutni në vend të Tij, nuk posedojnë as sa një cipë (e hurmave, fije).

Andaj ngase i tërë pushteti është i Tij edhe e ka urdhëruar diellin dhe hënën të lëvizin kështu, ndërrimin e natë dhe të ditës. Kurse ata të cilë të tjerët të cilët lutën në vend të Allahut (pra janë përmendur këtu në emër të adhurimit) nuk posedojnë as sa një mbështjellës i hurmës. Dhe nga kjo ne duhet të kuptojmë dallimin në adhurim që duhet të jetë mes neve dhe të tjerëve. Sa është dallimi në mes Allahut dhe idhujve që adhurohen përveç Tij? A është poashtu i njëjtë edhe dallimi mes neve që e adhurojmë Allahun dhe atyre që i adhurojnë të tjerët në kuptim të sarifikcës dhe angazhimit, bindjës, gatishmërisë për nënshtrim dhe adhurimit?

Dhe Allahu thotë për ata që i luten të tjerëve në vend të Tij se ata nuk posedojnë as sa një cipë (e hurmave, fije). Dhe kjo fjala as sa një është përmendur këtu në kuptim të përbuzjës ngase ata nuk kanë as sa kaq e as më pak se kaq.

﴾ وَيَكعْبُدُونَُ مُِن دُُونُِ اُللَّك مَُا لَُُ يَُمْلِ لَُهُ رُِزْقًا مُِّنَُ اُلسَّمَاوَاتُِ وَُالَِْرْضُِ شَُيْئًا وَُلَُ يَُسْتَطِيعُونَُ ﴿ُ ٣١
16:73. Dhe pos All-llahut adhurojnë çka nuk janë në gjendje tu sjellin asnjë furnizim as nga qiejt as nga toka dhe as që kanë mundësi?

Andaj duhet të përfitojmë nga kjo se si përmes çështjës së posedimit dhe udhëheqjës Allahu e ka ndërlidhur këtë me adhurim. Për këtë arsye sa më të bindur dhe të ushqyer që jemi me emrin e Allahut El-Malik  مَالِك me tëpër pastaj duhet të jemi të ushqyer me bindjën se vetëm Atij i takon adhurimi. Ngase Allahu ka folur për adhurimin në kuadër të kësaj që u përmend në ajetin e mësipërm pra të emrit të Tij El-Malik  مَالِك . Andaj duhet të rritet gatishmëria, niveli, bindja jonë se Atij dhe vetëm Atij dhe vetëm Atij i takon adhurimi dhe askujt tjetër. Asnjë fjalë, asnjë shprehje, asnjë lëvizje dhe asnjë qërpik për askënd nuk e lëvizim përveç Allahut, në qoftë se kjo ka të bëjë me adhurimin.

إِنَّمَا تَُكعْبُدُونَُ مُِن دُُونُِ اُللَّك أَُوْثَانًا وَُتَخْلُقُونَُ إُِفْكًا إُِۚنَُّ اُلَّذِينَُ تَُكعْبُدُونَُ مُِن دُُونُِ اُللَّك لَُُ يَُمْلِكُونَُ لَُكُ رُِزْقًا فَُابْكتَكغُوا عُِنكدَُُ
﴾ اللَّك اُلرِّزْقَُ وَُاعْبُدُوهُُ وَُاشْكُرُوا لَُ إُِۚلَيْ تُُكرْجَعُونَُ ﴿ُ ٣٣
29:17. Ju në vend të All-llahut jeni duke adhuruar vetëm idhuj që i trilloni vetë si gënjeshtarë. Ska dyshim se ata që i adhuroni në vend të All-llahut, nuk posedojnë furnizimin tuaj, pra kërkojeni furnizimin te All-llahu, adhurojeni Atë dhe shprehni falënderimin Atij, pse te Ai do të ktheheni.

Duhet medituar mbi atë se si Allahu në këtë ajet e ka ndërlidhur rizkun (furnizmin) me adhurim.

Andaj ky është ndikimi i parë të cilin duhet ta përjetojmë ne kur flasim dhe kur e kuptojmë dhe kur ta kujtojmë dhe meditojmë rreth emrit të Allahut El-Malik  مَالِ .

*2*. Nga ndikimi i emrit të Allahut El-Malik  كِلاَم në jetën e besimtarit është se ia shton frikën ndaj Allahut dhe nuk e lë që të jetë i pavarur ngase Allahu çdo gjë e ka në dorën e Tij. Ngase Allahu është Ai i cili ta ka dhënë shpirtin dhe nese don tani ta merrë. Andaj sikurse thonë disa shkenctarë musliman se sikur ta dinte njeriu në qfarë pozicioni qëndron toka dhe sa e pasigurtë është gjumi nuk do ti merrte rehat. Toka çdo herë është e rrezikuar nga kometat, vullkanet etj dhe të tillë e ka kurdisur Allahu për të na treguar se vetëm Ai e mban atë se përndryshe qiejt nuk kanë shtylla dhe nuk ka diqka e cila është e sigurtë. Dhe në momentin kur Allahu jep leje ajo bjen. Paramendo jemi duke folur për tokën po ku është shpirti yt në raport me të. Dhe poashtu në qoftë se e kuptojmë se si funksionojnë shumica e organeve tona të brendshme. Dhe sa pasiguri të madhe ka në qoftë se ndodhë vetëm nje vonesë e vogël në ndonjë nga proceset e ndryshme të cilat ndodhin në organizmin tonë dhe si shkak do ta sillnin vdekjen. E kush e ka në dorë shpejtimin apo ngadalsimin e ketyre proceseve? E ka Allahu andaj a nuk duhet që tia kemi frikën pak më tepër.

Dhe poashtu dëmin i cili mund të na shkaktohet vetëm Allahu e ka në dorë andaj populli i Hudit e kanë kërcënuar Hudin me idhujt e tyre.

إِن نَُّكقُولُُ إُِلَُّ اُعْتَكرَاكَُ بَُكعْضُُ آُلِهَتِنَا بُِسُو ءُ قَُۚالَُ إُِنِّكي أُُشْكهِدُُ اُللَّكك وَُاشْكهَدُوا أَُنِّكي بَُكرِ ء مُِّمَّكا تُُشْكرِكُونَُ ﴿ُ ٤٥ ﴾ مُِكن دُُونِك فَُۚكِيدُونِي جَُمِيعًا ثُُ لَُُ تُُنظِرُونُِ ﴿ُ ٤٤ ﴾ إُُِنِّي تَُكوَكَّلْتُُ عَُلَ اُللَّك رَُبِّي وَُرَبِّكُ مَُّۚا مُِن دَُابَّ ةُ إُِلَُّ هُُوَُ آُخِ ذُ بُِنَاصِيَتِهَا إِنَُّ رَُبِّي عَُلَ صُِرَا طُ مُُّسْتَقِي ﴿ُ ٤٥ ﴾ فَُإِن تَُكوَلَّوْا فَُكقَكدُْ أَُبْكلَغْكتُكُ مَُّكا أُُرْسِكلْتُُ بُِك إُِلَكيْكُ وَُۚيَسْكتَخْلِ رَُبِّكي قَُكوْمًكا غَُُيْككرَكُ ﴾ وَلَُ تَُضُرُّونَ شَُيْئًا إُِۚنَُّ رَُبِّي عَُلَ كُُلُِّ شَُيْ ءُ حَُفِي ظُ ﴿ُ ٤٣
11:54. Ne nuk themi tjetër vetëm se dikush prej zotave tanë të ka goditur me çmendje! Ai tha: Unë dëshmitar e kam All-llahun, e ju dëshmoni se unë jam larg nga ajo çka ju i shoqëroni.
11:55. (larg adhurimit) Pos Tij. Ju pra, të gjithë përpiquni kundër meje e mos më jepni afat.
11:56. Unë iu kam mbështetur All-llahut, Zotit tim dhe Zotit tuaj, pse nuk ka asnjë nga gjallesat, e që Ai të mos e ketë nën sundim, vërtet Zoti im është i drejtë.
11:57. Nëse kundërshtoni, unë ju kumtova atë me të cilën jamë dërguar te ju. Zoti im do tju zëvendësojë me një popull tjetër, Atij nuk mund ti bëni kurrfarë dëmi. Vërtet, Zoti im është përcjellës i çdo sendi.

Andaj kjo e shton frikën ndaj Allahu dhe është fjala për frikë pozitive që nënkupton mbështetjën në Allahun. Prandaj Ibn Kajimi kur flet për tevekulin (mbështetjen tek Allahu) thotë se janë dhjetë shkaqe që ndikojnë në ushqimin e zemrës me tevekul. Kurse e para prej tyre është njohja e Allahut e që ne jemi duke folur për njohjën e Allahut me emrin e Tij El-Malik  مَالِ . Në qoftë se e din se të gjitha janë në dorë të tij a ka mundësi që të kërcnëoj dikush tjetër? Jo. Kurse nëse Allahu të kërcënon (me xhehnem) atëherë frikësohu ngase nuk ka mundësi që askush përveç Tij që mund ta pengoj realizimin e këtij kërcënimi. Kurse prej kërcënimeve të tjerëve je i siguruar nga Allahu. Andaj kjo duhet të na e shtoj frikën nga Allahu, mbështetjën tek Ai, sigurinë tek Ai përballë tjerëve kurse në raport me Allahun duhet të na e shtoj frikën.

*3.* Gjithashtu prej ndikimeve dhe përfitimeve të cilat priten të ndodhin në qenien tonë, zemrën tonë nga emri i Allahut El-Malik  مَالِ është:
Se pasi që thamë se Allahut i takon i tërë pushteti dhe sundimi atëherë kjo nënkupton se Allahu udhëheqjën e kësaj bote e ka rregulluar me një ligj dhe sistem të caktuar. Dhe kjo poashtu nënkupton se ky ligj dhe sistem të cilin e ka vendosur në këtë botë duhet të respektohet. Si ka mundësi të thuhet se i tërë pushteti dhe sundimi është i Allahut dhe e Tij është çdo gjë mirëpo ne veprojmë si të dojmë. A mund të thuhet se ky është reflektim pozitiv përballë këtij emri? Në qoftë se Ai është sunduesi atëherë ligji i Tij duhet të sundoj. Në qoftë se Ai është që i tërë pushteti është në dorën e Tij atëherë duhet gjithashtu që në këtë pushtet të instalohet ligji i Tij. Dhe kjo është e ndërlidhur me këtë emër të Allahut. Andaj përderisa në këtë tokë nuk gjykohet me ligjin e Allahut për aq kohë është duke u cenuar e drejta e Allahut të cilën Ai ka fuqi tia garantoj Vetës së Tij dhe në këtë nuk mund ta ndalë askush ngase Ai ështe El-Malik- مَالِ mirëpo këtë gjë në këtë rrafsh dhe në këtë sferë ia ka lënë robërve të Tij.
Të gjitha kërkesat e njerëzve në aspektin kosmologjik (levizjet e diellit, hënës, furnizimi, uji) janë plotësuar dhe janë të rregulluara dhe të përshtatura nga Allahu ashtu siq u duhen njerëzve kurse sa i përket sheriatit atë duhet ta zbatojnë në tokë robërit e Tij. Edhe pse edhe këtë (instalimin e ligjit të Tij në tokë) ka mundësi ta bëjë Allahu por këtë ia ka lënë robërve të Tij. A punojmë ne në këtë drejtim? Andaj sa herë të na kujtohet dhe ta shohim diellin se është duke kryer funksionin e Tij ne e dimë se kjo është duke u bërë si pasojë e ligjit të Allahut. Dhe sa herë që ti të merr frymë kjo është duke u bërë si rezultat i një ligji të Allahut, dhe sa herë që ti shikon diqka kjo poashtu duke ngjarë si rezultat i ligjit të Allahut e kështu me radhë. Dhe kjo gjithmonë duhet ta kujtoj ty se ai aspekt ku nuk zbatohet ligji i Allahut e që më është besuar mua ne jemi duke çaluar aty. Ngase çdo gjë tjetër është duke funksionuar perfekt në atë që Allahu e ka marrë përsipër: nata është duke ardhur, dita poashtu, uji, dimri, vjeshta, vera dhe të gjitha tjerat. Kurse zbatimin e ligjit të Tij në tokë duke filluar nga vetja jonë, familjeve tona dhe pastaj rrethit dhe shoqërisë në përgjithsi këtë na e ka lënë Allahu neve brenda mundësive që i kemi dhe këtë si sprovë dhe jo për arsye tjera si psh: se është i zënë diku me diqka tjetër ngase kjo nuk i takon Allahut. Madje nëse e kthejmë këtë në rrafshin njerëzor a është më lehtë me lehtë ndërrimi i natës dhe ditës dhe të ligjeve tjera të mëdha kosmologjike që ndodhin përditë apo të instalohet një sistem i caktuar të jetës në familjet tona. Cila është më e vështirë në rrafshin tonë njerëzor? Padyshim se e para është më e vështirë. Ngase nëse ti e urdhëron diellin të lind dhe të perëndoj dhe nëse ai nuk e bënë këtë gjë a ke mundësi ta detyrosh. Jo nuk ke mundësi kurse nëse në familjën tënde nuk respektohet ligji i Allahut a ke mundësi tjera që të ndikosh? Tek fëmijët e tu më konkretish a ke mundësi të ndikosh? Ke mundësi ngase ka thënë Muhamedi (paqja dhe shpeëtimi i i Allahut qofshin mbi të) Urdhëroni fëmijët e juaj të falin namaz kur ti mbushin shtatë vjet, kurse rrahni (nëse e lënë namazin) kur ti mbushin dhjetë vjet.

Prandaj emri i Allahut El-Malik - كِلاَم duhet që të ushqej zemrën tonë me përgjegjësi që e kemi për tu zbatuar ligji i Allahut në tokë ngase Ai është Mbreti dhe Ai është Udhëheqësi, Pushtetmbajtësi, Sunduesi. Duke filluar nga vetja jonë, familjet tona e pastaj ta shtrijmë këtë ndikim deri aty ku kemi mundësi. Mirëpo nuk jemi të amnestuar ashtu siq mendojnë disa se ne nuk mund të bëjmë asgjë dhe se kjo është çështje e halifës. Por në qoftë se nuk ke mundësi ta sjellësh halifën në Meke atëherë a ke mundësi ta sjellësh halifën në shtepinë tënde? Të vendosësh se çfarë do të shiqojnë fëmijët tu në TV, të vendosesh se ku do të shkon gruaja jote. Është e vertëtë se ndoshta ka mundësi që na ka ikur treni ngase edhe vetë kemi qenë larg mirëpo duhet të punojmë për këtë që jo të pyetemi ne në shtëpitë tona dhe jo ti japim përshtypje familjeve tona se tani ne jemi bërë më burra por të punojmë që të instalohet ligji i Allahut. Imagjino se ti je halifja dhe familja jote janë umeti yt. Këta janë nën përgjegjësinë tënde. Ti do të ringjallesh me ata në Ditën e Kijametit ashtu siq do të ringjallt secili pejgamber me umetin e vet. Dhe ti do të pyetësh vetëm për ata. Andaj të insistojmë që aty ta instalojmë sheriatin e Allahut. Në qoftë se sheriati i Allahut nuk instalohet në shtëpitë e muslimanëve ku presim të instalohet? Në qoftë se sheriati i Tij nuk instalohet në zemrat tona ngase ende ka dikush i cili i dirigjon këto zemra atëherë ku presim që të instalohet ky sheriat?

Ia vlen të meditojmë këtë hadith për të bërë një krahasim dhe të meditojmë rreth tij:

Pas vdekjes së Harunit dhe Musait a.s, ishte Joshua bin Nuan ai që udhëhoqi Benu Israilët. Joshua rridhte nga familja e Jusufit a.s. Ai i qëndronte pranë Musait a.s, prej të cilit merrte dije dhe studionte Teuratin. Me të përfunduar periudha e humbjes në shkretëtirë, Joshua a.s u drejtua bashkë me popullin e tij drejt Jeruzalemit, të cilin ua kishte premtuar Zoti. Dyzet vite të humbur në shkretëtirë, kishin shërbyer si mësim për të mos kundërshtuar urdhrat dhe dispozitat e Zotit. Tashmë, brezi që kishin adhuruar viçin kishin vdekur të gjithë dhe kishte lindur një brez i ri. Thotë profeti Muhamed a.s:"Nga ata që adhuruan viçin, nuk kishte mbetur asnjë syresh." Joshua me popullin e tij e rrethojnë Jeruzalemin për gjashtë muaj. Beteja e fundit që zhvillohet mes dy ushtrive ndodhi ditën e premte. Joshua i tha popullit të tij para se ta rrethojnë Jeruzalemin se pas tij nuk duhej të shkonin tri kategori të njerëzve: Njeriu i cili është martuar dhe ende nuk ka shkuar tek gruaja e tij (ngase ky e ka mendjen te gruaja). Kategoria tjetër eshtë ai lloj i njerëzve të cilët i kanë ndërtuar shtëpitë e tyre kurse ende nuk kanë hyrë në to. Ngase nuk instalohet sheriati e duke qenë ende gruaja, shtëpia etj në zemër. Dhe kategoria e tretë e njerëzve janë ata të cilët presin që tu bëjnë pulat ve apo tiu pjellin lopët. Dhe në fund kanë mbetur një grup i vogël i njerëzve të cilët kanë shkuar ditën e premte.

Siç dihet, Benu Israilët e kishin të ndaluar punën dhe luftën ditën e shtunë. Ata filluan ta ndjejnë superioritetin e tyre pasditen e ditës së premte. Nëse do të perëndonte dielli, atyre u duhej ta linin luftën, pasi me perëndimin e tij fillonte e shtuna. Duke konstatuar se dielli ishte në perëndim e sipër dhe fitorja akoma nuk ishte arritur, Joshua bin Nuni vështroi drejt tij dhe i tha:"Ti o diell je i urdhëruar, ashtu siç jam unë i urdhëruar. O Allah, ndaloje perëndimin e tij!" Thotë profeti Muhamed a.s në një hadith të transmetuar nga imam Buhariu: "Dielli nuk është ndalur për asnjë njeri përveç Joshua bin Nun." Andaj dielli ndalet për këta burra të cilët e kanë nxjerrë këtë botë nga zemra dhe qëllimi i tyre është instalimi i sheriatit të Allahut. Andaj në të njëjtën mënyrë se si ka biseduar Jusha bin Nun me umetin e tij të bisedojmë edhe ne me vehtën (zemrën) tonë dhe ti themi kush e don këtë ..... dil jashtë, kush e don këtë.... dil jashtë etj. Kurse kur ta përfundosh këtë luftë me vetën tënde pastaj thuaju familjarëve dhe të tjerëve me rradhë. Mirëpo zemra e mbushur përplot me dashuri për dynja, pushtet, emër, karier, lëvdata në këtë mënyrë nuk vjen sheriati as në shtëtpi dhe askund tjetër.
Dhe poashtu edhe Jusufi alejhi selam në takimin me ata të burgosurit u ka thënë:

مَا تَُكعْبُدُُونَُ مُِن دُُونِ إُِلَُّ أَُسْمَاءًُ سَُمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَُنتُ وَُآبَاؤُكُ مَُّا أَُنزَلَُ اُللَّك بُِهَا مُِن سُُلْطَا نُ إُِۚنُِ اُلْحُكْ إُِلَُّ لُِلَّك أَُۚمَرَُ أَُلَُُّ
﴾ تَكعْبُدُوا إُِلَُّ إُِيَّاهُُ ذََُٰۚلِ اُلدِّينُُ اُلْقَيِّ وَُلَكَٰكِنَُّ أَُكْثَكرَُ اُلنَّاسُِ لَُُ يَُكعُْلَمُونَُ ﴿ُ ٥٤
12:40. Ata që ju adhuroni përveç All-llahut, nuk janë tjetër vetëm se emra që i pagëzuat ju dhe prindërit tuaj. All-llahu nuk shpalli ndonjë fakt për ta, vendimi (në çështjen e adhurimit) nuk i takon kujt, pos All-llahut, e Ai urdhëroi të mos adhuroni tjetër vetëm Atë. Kjo është feja e drejtë, por shumica e njerëzve nuk e dinë.

Kurse këta terma: demokraci, liberalizëm, socializëm çka janë këta emra? Ju i keni shpikur këta emra. Këta janë emra të cilët ju i keni emërtuar dhe Allahu nuk ka zbritur argument për këtë punë. I tërë gykimi i takon vetë Allahut kurse të gjitha këto janë pallavra. Dhe kjo është kërkesë e teuhidit e emrit El-Melik- مَالِ . Dhe këtë e ka thënë Jusufi alejhi selam kur i ka takuar për herë të parë këta njerëz.

*3.* Prej ndikimeve të këtij emri të Allahut në jetën e besimtarit është se na bën të lidhemi dhe të strehohemi edhe më shumë te Allahu dhe ta kërkojmë më shpesh ndihmën dhe përkrahjën e Tij. Dhe kjo e gëzon Allahun shumë.
Ashtu siq mund të jetë rasti kur ne mund të jemi në shtëpitë tona dhe fëmijët mund të frikësohen nga diçka dhe vrapojnë tek ne. A kënaqemi ne me këtë? Kënaqemi ngase ata po na besojnë neve dhe po kanë ku të strehohen nga kjo frikë. Andaj paramendo kur robërit e Allahut ikin prej krizave, frikave, kërcënimeve të ndryshme tek Ai që është El-Melik - مَالِك dhe strehohen tek Ai, e kërkojnë mbrojtjën dhe përkrahjën e Tij. Prandaj gëzohet Allahu kur e sheh se po e dëshmon praktikisht nevojën që e ka për Allahun. Dhe në sa vende në Kuran Allahu na ka mësuar që të kërkojmë mbrojtjën e Allahut nga shejtani i mallkuar madje në çdo herë para fillimit të leximit të Kuranit themi: Kërkoj mbrojtjen e Allahut kundër djallit të mallkuar أعكوذُ بُِلللَّك مُِكنَ لَُّشَّكيُْطََٰنِ لَُّكرَّجِي ngase dëshirojmë të lexojmë fjalëne Allahut dhe kjo gjë nuk e gëzon armikun e Allahut dhe i vetmi që mund të na mbroj nga ky armik në këtë rast është Allahu. Prandaj emri i Allahut El-Melik - مَالِ na mëson që më shpesh dhe në mënyrë më cilësore dhe kualitative ti mbështetemi dhe të kërkojmë përkrahjën e Allahut. Dhe jo vetëm të themi këtë kërkim mbrojtje vetëm pse duhet të thuhet por ta lidhim këtë me emrin e Allahut El-Melik  مَالِك . Kërkoj mbrojtjen e Allahut që është El-Malik - مَالِك nga shejtani i mallkuar që është rob i El-Melik مَالِك . Kur ta thuash këtë mbrojtje me këtë kuptim sa do të jetë pastaj ky dallim i madh. Sikurse ështe rasti me atë dijetarin i cili i ka pyetur nxënësit e tij se si do të vepronin në rast se do të donin të kalonin pranë një tufë delesh të cilat i ruan një grup i qenve të cilët do të mund të vërsulen. Dhe nxënësit ishin përgjigjur me forma të ndryshme por dijetari u kishte thënë që ta kursejnë veten nga zgjidhjet e ndryshme ngase zgjidhja më e mirë, më e lehtë dhe më e përshtatshme është ti thuhet bariut që ti mbaj të lidhur qent deri sa të kaloj. Andaj edhe në këtë botë sa ka nga qentë e ndryshëm të cilët dëshironë të vërsulen? Ti nuk ke nevojë të bësh eksperimente apo të ndërmarrësh masa të sigurisë por vetëm thuaj Atij i cili është El-Malik - مَالِك që ti mban ata deri sa të kaloj dhe përfundon puna shumë thjeshtë ngase Ai i ka në dorë. Dhe kjo të bën që të lidhesh më tepër me Të dhe të kërkosh strehim dhe përkrahje më kualitative nga Allahu.

*4*. Pasi që Allahu është El-Malik  كِلاَم dhe depot e furnizimit bëjnë pjesë në pronën dhe pushtetin e Tij atëherë kjo ia shton bindjen besimtarit se furnizimin e Tij nuk e ka në dorë askush përveç Tij. Dhe kjo pastaj e bën besimtarin që ta ndjek vetëm kënaqësinë e Allahut dhe kënaqësinë e askujt mbi fytyrë të tokës. Dhe nuk e frikëson besimtarin askush në kuptim të furnzimit ngase atë e ka në dorë El-Malik  مَالِك e që është edhe Furnziuesi - الكرزاق mirëpo El-Malik është para këtij emri ngase furnzimi është në kuadër të pushtetit dhe sundimit të Tij.

Muaviju (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të) ka kërkuar një këshillë nga Aishja (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të) dhe ajo i ka thënë ''Kush mundohet të kënaqe Allahun duke i hidhëruar njerëzit, kënaqet Allahu prej tij dhe e bën që edhe njerëzit të kënaqen prej tij; kurse kush mundohet t'i kënaq njerëzit duke e hidhëruar Allahun, Allahu hidhërohet me të, e gjithashtu edhe njerëzit hidhërohen me të .''

Në qoftë se Allahu ta ka dhënë pushtetin si pasojë e respektimit të kënaqësisë së Tij të ndihmon në këtë botë dhe të shpërblen në botën tjetër kurse në qoftë se pushteti, furnzimi, të ka ardhur përmes rrugës së cilës Ai nuk është i kënaqur atëher dije se me këtë është duke të dënuar në këtë botë dhe po të lajmëron se do të denon në botën tjetër.

فَذَرْنِي وَُمَن يُُكَذِّبُُ بُِهَذَا اُلْحَدِيثُِ سَُنَسْتَدْرِجُهُ مُِّنُْ حَُيْثُُ لَُُ يَُكعْلَمُونَُ
68:44. Pra, më lë Mua dhe ata që e mohojnë këtë Kuran. Ne do ti afrojmë ata dalëngadalë te dënimi prej nga nuk presin.

Kur është pyetur Ibn Abasi se qfarë istidraxhi - afrimi dalëngadalë te dënimi është që Allahu të furnizojë kurse ti vazhdimisht të bësh gjynahe. Ngase derexh  është të zbresësh te poshtë kurse istidraxh është joshje që të bëhet për të zbritur poshtë. Dhe që pastaj përmes kësaj joshje të denohesh për shkak të mirave dhe begative të cilat të janë dhënë. Pra kjo është më e keqja (Allahu na ruajtë) që denimi ti vjen përmes begative. Dhe kjo ndodh si pasojë e kërkimit të rrizkut dhe furnizimit jo përmes rrugëve me të cilat Allahu është i kënaqur. Ngase ky furnizim ka mundësi që të vjen por mos e konsidero atë si fitore.

Ashtu siq thotë thotë Allahu në Kuran në shumë sure:
وَُهُوَُ اُلَّذِ خَُلَقَُ اُلسَّمَاوَاتُِ وَُالَِْرْضَُ فُِي سُِتَّةُِ أَُيَّا مُ وَُكَانَُ عَُرْشُ عَُلَك اُلْمَكاءُِ لُِيَبْكلُكوَكُ أَُيُّكُك أَُحْسَكنُُ عَُمَك وَُۚلَكئِن قُُكلْكتَُُ
﴾ إِنَّكُ مَُّبْكعُوثُونَُ مُِن بَُكعْدُِ اُلْمَوْتُِ لَُيَكقُولَنَُّ اُلَّذِينَُ كَُفَرُوا إُِنُْ هَُكَٰذَا إُِلَُّ سُُِحْ رُ مُُّبِي نُ ﴿ُ ٣
11:7. Ai është i cili krijoi qiejt e tokën brenda gjashtë ditëve (fazave), e Arshi (Froni) i Tij kishte qenë (më parë) mbi ujë, që tju sprovojë, se cili prej jush është më vepërmirë. Nëse ti u thua: Ju do të ringjalleni pas vdekjes!, ata që nuk besuan thonë: Kjo (çka na thua) nuk është tjetër vetëm se magji e hapur.

Andaj të gjitha ato të mirat të cilat ti ka dhënë Allahu apo ato të cilat ti ka marrë, të cilat i ke dhe nuk i ke të gjitha janë në kuadër të ligjit të sprovës. Dhe për këtë arsye nëse të është marrë diqka si pasojë e përmbajtjës tënde nga harami dije se e ke dhënë provimin. Kurse në qoftë se të ka dhënë Allahu si pasojë e shkeljës se haramit dije se dështuar në sprovë. Andaj hallalli dhe harami nuk vendosin se a do të marrësh apo jo ngase ato janë ligje që kërkohet prej teje ti respektosh por nuk do të thotë që mosrespektimi nënkupton privimin. Jo sepse nganjëherë mosrespektimi nënkupton dhënien por kjo dhënie kësaj radhe është më e keqe sesa të privohesh.

*5.* Gjithashtu prej ndikimit të këtij emri që duhet ta ketë tek ne është që pasi që e kemi kuptuar se i tërë pushteti i takon Allahut dhe Ai është pronar i çdo gjëje atëherë e kuptojmë (atë që është përmendur në ligjeratën e kaluar dhe në këtë drejtim duhet të punojmë shumë) se të gjitha që i kemi na janë dhënë në shfyrtëzim dhe ne huazim. Allahu pret që këtë begati të cilën na e ka dhënë tia kthejmë nesër. Pret që atë ta kthesh ashtu si të është dhënë ajo begati. Kurse njerëzit sot bëjnë dëmtime në dy rrafshe raport me begatitë. Edhe e kthejnë begatinë të dëmtuar edhe të shfrytëzuar keq duke bërë dëmtim të dyfisht. E që padyshim për këtë ju shtohet dënimi te Allahu. Andaj të gjitha që i ke asgjë nuk është e jotja dhe pasi që këtë e kuptuar atëherë kjo ndikon që ti shtohet modestia. Dhe të gjitha që i fitojmë në këtë botë nga autoriteti, pozita, pasuria, të arriturat, suksesi dhe të gjitha që i kemi në këtë botë të gjitha këto duhet të na e shtojnë modestinë më tepër. Por njerëzit mendjelehtë sa më shumë që kanë e ngrisin kokën më lartë duke menduar se atë që e kanë është e tyre. Ashtu sikurse thotë Ibn Kajimi: Allahu i jep robit dhe kjo dhënie është interesante ngase i jep duke i mundësuar shfrytëzim maksimal përballë asaj begatie. Dhe ky shfrytëzim dhe posedim fillon tek njeriu të ushqen mendjën dhe zemrën e tij se është e tij. Në ditën e gjykimit madje në momentin e vdekjës njeriu e kupton se e kujt është çdo gjë. E kupton se nuk ka marrë asgjë me vete.

*6.* Prej ndikimeve të këtij emri tek ne është që ta shfrytëzojmë për ta thirrë dhe për ta lutur me këtë emër. Lutja me këtë emër përfshihet në dy lloje të lutjeve ngase siç dihet ka dy lloje të lutjeve. Lutje e kërkesës dhe lutje e adhurimit. Lutja e kërkesës është lutje e cila përmban në vetën e saj një kërkesë të caktuar kurse lutje e adhurimit është lutja e cila përmban në vetën e saj falënderim dhe madhërim ndaj Allahut edhe pse nuk ka kërkesë të caktuar. Lutje të adhurimit të cilat në vetën e tyre nuk kanë kërkesë dhe mund të bëhen me këtë emër janë të shumta dhe prej tyre:

قُلُِ اُللَّكهُ مَُالِ اُلْمُلْ تُُكؤْتِي اُلْمُلْ مَُن تَُشَاءُُ وَُتَنزِعُُ اُلْمُلْ مُِمَّن تَُشَاءُُ وَُتُعِزُُّ مَُكن تَُشَكاءُُ وَُتُكذِلُُّ مَُكن تَُشَكاءُُ ﴾ بِيَدِكَُ اُلْخَيْكرُُ إُِۚنَّ عَُلَ كُُلُِّ شَُيْ ءُ قَُدِي رُ ﴿ُ ٦٥
3:26. Thuaj: O All-llah, Sundues i çdo sendi, Ti ia jep pushtetin atij që do, Ti ia heq prej dore pushtetin atij që do, e lartëson atë që do dhe e përul atë që do. Çdo e mirë është vetëm në dorën Tënde, vërtet, Ti ke mundësi për çdo gjë!

Fakti që ti e thua këtë ajet para Allahut është një lloj lutje por pa kërkesë. Lutje e cila përmban në vetën e saj vetëm falënderim dhe lavdërim ndaj Allahut.
Kurse lutjet e kërkesës qe mund të bëhen përmes këtij emri të Allahut është edhe lutja të cilën e ka bërë Muhamedi (paqja dhe shpetimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të) si lutje hyrëse në namaz të natës ku nganjëherë ka thënë:

وَ مَُنْ فُِيهِنَُّ وَلَ اُلْحَمْدُُ أُنَتَُ مَُلِ اُلسَّمَوَاتُِ وَُالِرْضُِ ........
Ty të takon falënderimi; Ti je Sundues i qiejve dhe i tokës dhe i asaj çka në to.

Dhe poashtu lutja tjetër hyrëse e ka bërë edhe:
بِذَنْبي فَُاغْفِرْ لُيُِ ذُُنوُبيُِ ظَلَمْتُ نَُكفْسِي وَُاعْتَكرَفْتُُ ، اللَّهُ أَُنْتَُ اُلْمَلِ لُ إُلِ إُلُِ أُنْتَُ. أُنْتَ رَُبِّي وَُأَنَا عَُبْدُكَُ
جَمِيعا إُنَّ لَُُ يَُكغْفِرُُ اُلذُّنُوبَُ إُلَُّ أُنْتَُ
O Zoti im, Ti je Sundimtar i çdo gjëje, ska të adhuruar përveç Teje, Ti je Zoti im dhe unë jam robi Yt. I kam bërë dëm (zullum) vetes dhe i pranoj mëkatet e mia, pra m'i fal të gjitha mëkatet, sepse mëkatet nuk i fal askush tjetër përveç Teje.

Muhamedi (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të) e ka përmendur këtë emër kur ka kërkuar diqka nga Allahu e që atë nuk mund tia jep askush përveç Allahut siç është falja e mekateve, pushteti, autoriteti.
Andaj edhe ne kur të jemi përballë sfidave apo problemeve madhore që mundet vetëm Allahu ta zgjedh mund ti drejtohemi me këtë emër El-Malik - كِلاَم e që pastaj lutja mund të bëhet duke e përmedur edhe me ndonjë emër tjetër të Allahut si psh El-Muktedir apo Rrahim.

Përballë problemeve të ndryshme dhe kërkesave të cilat nuk ka mundësi askush të plotëson as minimumin e tyre. Psh dikush ka mundësi që nga pasuria të jep diqka mirëpo a ka mundësi që dikush tjetër përveç Allahut ta falë ndonjë gjynah të vogël? Nuk ka mundësi. Andaj kur gjendesh përballë këtyre kërkesave madhore të cilat nuk ka mundësi që as minimumin e tyre askush që ta jap preferohet që të përdoret emri El Malik - مَالِ .

Prandaj nga ndikimi i këtij emri është poashtu që të mësohemi ta thërrasim dhe ta lusim Allahun me këtë emër përballë kërkesave tona gjatë jetës së përditshme.

E lusim Allahun që ti ushqej zemrat tona me dashuri ndaj Tij, me mendim të mirë për Të, me njohje të Tij dhe me jetë të këndshme dhe të bekuar në këtë botë dhe shpërblime në botën tjetër.

----------


## Selma*

*Ligjërata e nentë  Kuptimi i emrit El-Kudus*

http://www.qsi-ks.com/webi/shiqovideo.php?id=551


*Seria  Ta njohim Allahun*

*Ligjërata e nentë  Kuptimi i emrit El-Kudus*

*Vërejtje: Për kuptim të drejtë të këtyre ligjëratave kushtëzohet dëgjimi i tyre paraprak në këtë web adresë: http://www.qsi-ks.com*

Emri i Allahut El-Kudus - اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ është përmendur në Kuran dy herë. Ndërsa në sunetin e Muhamedit صلى الله عليه وسلم
është përmendur në kuadër të disa lutjeve dhe dhikreve të cilat i ka bërë Muhamedi صلى الله عليه وسلم në veçanti në ruku dhe disa raste tjera. Pra sa i përket përmendjës së këtij emri të Allahut në Kuran, është përmendur në surën Hashr:
.....هُوَ اُللَّهُ اُلَّذِي لََُ إُِلَٰهَ إُِلََّ هُُوَ اُلْمَلِكُ اُلْقُدُّوسُُ
59:23. Ai është All-llahu që nuk ka të adhuruar tjetër me të drejtë përveç Tij, Sundues i Përgjithshëm, i Pastër (prej të metave që i mvishen),........

Dhe poashtu në ajetin e parë të surës Xhuma:
﴾ يُسَبِّحُُ لُِلَّهُِ مَُا فُِي اُلسَّمَاوَاتُِ وَُمَا فُِي اُلَْْرْضُِ اُلْمَلِكُِ اُلْقُدُّوسُِ اُلْعَزِيزُِ اُلْحَكِيمُِ ﴿ُ ١
62:1. Çka ka në qiej dhe çka ka në tokë bën tesbih All-llahun, Sunduesin, të Pastërin nga çdo e metë, të Fuqishmin e të Urtin.

Andaj në dy këto vende në në Kuran në të cilat është përmendur emri i Allahut El-Malik  مَالِك ka ardhur i shoqëruar me këtë emër të Allahut për të cilin jemi duke mësuar El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ .

Fjala apo emri Kudus në kontekstin gjuhësor i ka dy kuptime: kuds, kadese.

Kuptimi i parë është i lidhur me pastërti prandaj tokës së pastër i thojnë kuds. Dhe për këtë arsye Kuds që është në Palestinë e ka marrë emrin tokë e pastër. E pastër nga mëkatet, e pastër nga të metat dhe çdo gjë që është e pastër në gjuhën arabe përdoret përmes këtij emri dhe përmes kësaj shprehje. Madje në disa pjesë të botës arabe edhe kovës me të cilën pastrohen njerëzit i thonë kuds. Sepse përmes saj njerzit pastrohen.

Kuptimi i dytë është se kjo shprehje është në përputhje me fjalën berekeh  bekuar nga gjuha arabe që është e njohur edhe për neve. Prandaj çdo gjë që është e bekuar dhe çdo gjë që është me bereqet, begati të madhe në gjuhën arabe përmendet si kuds. Dhe poashtu edhe nga ky kupim është emri i Kuds  it në Palestinë. Pra, përveç që kjo tokë është e pastër poashtu është edhe e bekuar ngase në atë tokë kanë shkelur shumë pejgamber dhe janë zhvilluar ngjarje të mëdha në kuptim të adhurimit ndaj Allahut. Dhe mjafton bekim për atë tokë fakti që Allahu e ka sjellur Muhamedin (paqja dhe shpetimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të) aty nga Meka për ta ngritur pastaj në qiell.

Në kontekts të temës për të cilën jemi duke folur padyshim se të gjitha këto kuptime gjuhësore mund të bartën edhe në kuptimin e ketij emri të Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ I Pastër dhe Ai që me emrin e tij bekohet çdo gjë. Dhe bekimi këtu nënkupton shtimin e sasisë apo shtimin e mundësisë së përdorimit psh është pak por mund të përdoret shumë. Andaj Allahu e përmend në surën El-bekare ajetin në të cilin flet për krijimin e Ademit alejhi selam dhe dialogut që është zhvilluar mes tij dhe melaikeve.
وَإِذُْ قَُالَُ رَُبُُّكَُ لُِلْمَلََئِكَةُِ إُِنِّي جَُاعِ لُ فُِي اُلَْْرْضُِ خَُلِيفَة قَُۖالُوا أَُتَجْعَلُُ فُِيهَا مَُن يُُفْسِدُُ فُِيهَا وَُيَسْفِكُُ اُلدِّمَاءَُ وَُنَحْنُُ نُُسَبِّحُُُ
﴾ بِحَمْدِكَُ وَُنُقَدِّسُُ لَُكَُ قَُۖالَُ إُِنِّي أَُعْلَمُُ مَُا لََُُ تَُعْلَمُونَُ ﴿ُ ٠٣
2:30. (Përkujto Muhammed) Kur Zoti yt u tha engjëjve: Unë po krijoj (po përcaktoj) në tokë një zëvendës! Ata thanë: A do të vëshë në te atë që bënë çrregullime dhe që derdh gjaqet, e ne të madhërojmë Ty me lavdërimin Tënd dhe plotësisht të adhurojmë! Ai tha: Unë di atë që ju nuk e dini!

Imam Tabaraniu kur e komenton fjalën وَنُقَدِّسُُ në këtë ajet dhe emrin e Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ thotë: ne të pastrojmë Ty dhe distancohemi nga e tërë ajo që të bashkangjesin ty ata të cilët të bëjnë shirk. Andaj njëri nga kuptimet e emrit të Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ është se të gjitha ato shpifje të cilat idhujtarët mundohen tia mveshin Allahut se ka ortak apo rival në adhurim dhe se ka ndërmjetësues në mes krijesave dhe Allahut apo të meta të tjera të gjitha rrënohen përmes këtij emri. Dhe gjithashtu nga kuptimet e këtij emri është që të gjitha adhurimet të jenë të pastra, të kulluara dhe maksimalisht të zhveshura nga çdo e metë ngase i dedikohen dikujt i Pastër nga çdo e metë.

Ibn Kajimi thotë: Emri i Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ gjithashtu nënkupton të pastruarit e Allahut nga tri gjëra:

1. Nga çdo e keqe.

Ashtu siq ka thënë Muhamedi صلى الله عليه وسلم:
اللَّهُمَّ أَُنْتَ اُلْمَلِكُ لََُ إُِلَهَ إُِلََّ أَُنْتَ أَُنْتَ رَُبِّي وَُأَنَا عَُبْدُكَ ظَُلَمُْتُ نَُفْسِي وَُاعْتَرَفْتُ بُِذَنْبِي فَُاغْفِرْ لُِي ذُُنُوبِي جَُمِي عا إُِنَّهُ لََُ يَُغْفِرُ اُلذُّنُوبَ إُِلََّ أَُنْتَ وَُاهْدِنِي لَُُِْحْسَْسَنُِ
الَْْخْلََقِ لََُ يَُهْدِي لَُِْحْسَْسَنِهَا إُِلََّ أَُنْتَ وَُاصْرِفْ عَُنِّي سَُيِّئَهَا لََُ يَُصْرِفُ عَُنِّي سَُيِّئَهَا إُِلََّ أَُُنْتَ لَُبَّيْكَ وَُسَعْدَيْكَ وَُالْخَيْرُكُُلُّهُ فُِي يَُدَيْكَ وَُالشَّرُّ لَُيْسَ إُِلَيْكَُ أَُنَا بُِكَُ
الترمذي ) وَإِلَيْكَ تَُبَارَكْتَ وَُتَعَالَيْتَ أَُسْتَغْفِرُكَ وَُأَتُوبُ إُِلَيْكَُ ُ

All-llahu im, Ti je Mbret, nuk ka të adhuruar me të drejtë përveç Teje, Ti je Zoti im e unë jam robi Yt, i kam bërë padrejtësi vetes sime dhe këtë mëkat e pranoj, m'i fal të gjitha mëkatet se ska kush që i fal mëkatet përveç Teje dhe më udhëzo nga morali më i mirë se ska kush që udhëzon nga morali më i mirë përveç Teje, e më largo prej moralit të keq se ska kush që më largon prej moralit të keq përveç Teje. Ty të përgjigjem dhe çdoherë jam në shërbimin Tënd. I gjithë hajri është në dorën Tënde, e sherri nuk është prej Teje. Unë jam me Ty dhe fundin e kam te Ti, i Bekuar qofsh dhe i Lartësuar, prej Teje kërkoj falje dhe te Ti pendohem. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.

Andaj nuk e bëjnë krijesat Allahun El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ por Ai e ka emërtuar vetën El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ ngase është i tillë ndërsa ne kur e adhurojmë Allahun me këtë emër e pastrojmë Atë duke e adhuruar përmes këtij emri. E jo duke e pastruar se Ai ka të meta. Andaj emri i Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ na mëson ne si ta adhurojmë Allahun duke e pastruar nga çdo sherr dhe nga çdo mundësi për të bërë keq ngase Allahu nuk bën keq dhe nuk i bën sherr askujt. Prandaj ky emër na mëson që vazhdimisht ta kemi të aktivizuar mendimin e mirë për Allahun.

2. Nga çdo mangësi.

Allahu nuk është i mangët në asnjë aspekt. As në qenien e Tij as në emrat e Tij, as në cilësitë e Tij, as në shpalljet e Tij e as në ligjet e Tij dhe në asgjë. Andaj emri i Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ na mëson se Allahu është i Përkryer dhe Absolut dhe nuk ka mundësi ti afrohet apo ti shfaqet ndonjë e metë nga asnjë anë nga asnjë aspekt.

3. Nga çdo e metë.

Allahu nuk ka të meta në asnjë aspekt. Dhe për këto çështje në qoftë se ndokush na pyet ne i dimë në kuptim të përgjithshëm që na e mëson Islami, mirëpo duhet të dijmë edhe cili emër i Allahut na mundëson që ta adhurojmë Allahun përmes këtij pastrimi.
Imam Es-Sadi në tefsirin e tij përmend edhe disa prej ajeteve të cilat praktikisht tregojnë se Allahu është El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ . Dhe një prej këtyre ajeteve i cili në mënyrën më të çartë tregon se çka është emri i Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ është surja El-Ihlas.

﴾ قُلُْ هُُوَُ اُللَّهُُ أَُحْسََ دُ ﴿ُ ١﴾ اُللَّهُُ اُلصَّمَدُُ ﴿ُ ٢﴾ لَُمُْ يَُلِدُْ وَُلَمُْ يُُولَدُْ ﴿ُ ٠﴾ وَُلَمُْ يَُكُن لَُُّهُُ كُُفُ وا أَُحْسََ دُ ﴿ُ ٤
112:1. Thuaj: Ai, All-llahu është Një! 112:2. All-llahu është Ai që çdo krijesë i drejtohet (i mbështetet) për çdo nevojë. 112:3. As ska lindur kë, as nuk është i lindur. 112:4. Dhe Atij askush nuk i është i barabartë.

Kjo sure ka rrënuar të gjitha ato pretendime që në vetën e tyre përmbajnë qoftë mangësi, qoftë të meta në raport me Allahun. Dhe pothuajse mund të kuptohet nga Imam Es-Sadi se mënyra më e mirë për ta kuptuar emrin e Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ është ta kuptosh përmes surës El-Ihlas.

Dijetarët kanë thënë se emri i Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ ka ardhur i shoqëruar në dy vende në Kuran me emrin e Allahut El-Malik  مَالِك dhe jo me ndonjë emër tjetër është për shkak se El-Malik  مَالِك nënkupton shtrierjën e pushtetit të Tij në çdo aspekt dhe mundësinë e Allahut për të bërë tërë atë që don. Mirëpo kur ti bashkangjitet emri i Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ se është i pastër nga çdo sherr dhe e keqe qetësohesh në udhëheqjen dhe pushtetin e këtij Udhëheqësi në dorën e të cilit është çdo gjë. Andaj kudo që ka ardhur në Kuran emri i Allahut El-Malik  مَالِك Allahu e ka qetësuar çdo krijesë të Tij (edhe pse nuk ka nevojë) se krahas që është El-Malik  مَالِك është edhe El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ . Andaj Allahu është i pastër nga çdo e metë dhe nuk i takon Atij edhe pse është El-Malik  مَالِك dhe pushteti i Tij shtrihet kudo, që të bën padrejtësi ose që ti u bëjë keq ose ti u bëjë sherr njerëzve. Edhe pse njerëzit mund të pësojnë sherr edhe pse njerëzit mund të bëjnë keq mirëpo padyshim se e keqja dhe sherri nuk u vie nga ana e Allahut në asnjë aspekt.

*Ndikimi dhe përfitimet e besimtarit në jetën e tij të përditshme nga emri i Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ :*

*1.* Në qoftë se e marrim si referencë definimin të cilin e përmendëm më sipër të cilin e ka bërë Ibn Kajimi për këtë emër të Allahut se Allahu është i pastër nga çdo mundësi për të bërë keq, nga çdo mangësi dhe e metë. Dhe pastaj ndalemi dhe mendojmë rreth kësaj se sa e madhe është kjo gjë. Vetëm në qoftë se mendojmë rreth asaj se sa sherri është në botë kurse Allahu nuk është Ai i cilin e bën këtë. Në qoftë se flitet vetëm për këtë punë sa është kjo gjë e madhe. Ngase në qoftë se fillojmë dhe numërojmë vetëm sa ka mundësi që një njeri me mundësi të kufizuara të bëj sherr në qoftë se dëshiron. Të shumta janë këto mundësi kurse në qoftë se e paramendojmë se sa është mundësia që Allahu të bëjë një gjë të tillë. Ajo padyshim se është e pakufishme por nuk e bën dhe ti e pastron Allahun nga gjithë kjo. Sa mund të jetë kjo listë e gjatë? Është shumë e gjatë, mirëpo ne e bëjmë këtë pastrim në mënyrë të përgjithshme dhe nuk do të thotë kjo që prezantimi i përgjithshëm është i shkurtër. Andaj përkundër mundësisë që të gjitha ato ti bën, ti je i sigurtë prej tyre dhe nuk i bën. Këto i kupton prej emrit ët Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ .

Ose nëse ndalemi tek pika e dytë e cila është përmendur (Allahu është i pastër nga çdo mangësi). Paramendo psh një udhëheqës, një krye familjar i cili ka shumë të mira por e ka vetëm një të metë e cila i pengon që ta udhëheq familjën si duhet kjo është e mjaftueshme që të shkatërrohet familja. Psh krye familjari i ka të gjitha të mirat në kuptim të rolit të tij pozitiv të cilin mund ta ketë në familjën e tij si: prind, bashkëshort etj mirëpo e ka një të keqe se luan bixhoz. A është kjo e mjaftueshme që të shkatërrohet familja? Mjfaton në qoftë se e ka vetëm edhe këtë të metë. Paramendo sa të meta kanë zotërat të cilët i adhurojnë të tjerët dhe megjithatë e sheh njeriu se me çfarë përkutshtimi i adhurojnë ata zotëra të tyre dhe i duan e sakrifikojnë për ta. Kurse në asnje situatë, në asnjë rast dhe kurrë asnjë e metë nuk mund të jetë pjesë e Allahut. Ngase Ai është El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ dhe është i plotë në çdo aspekt në çdo kohë dhe në çdo vend dhe kurrë nuk ndryshon kjo gjë.
Dhe je i sigurt se gjithmonë është Ai Zot prej fillimit kur ke filluar ta besosh Atë dhe deri në fund të adhurimit tënd ai mbetet i pa ndryshueshëm dhe i pastër në kuptimin e plotësisë dhe magësive. Andaj kur je përballë Allahut dhe përballë këtij kuptimi të emrit të Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ reflektimi i parë që të vjen është dashuria ndaj Allahut. Ngase njerëzit nga natyra e tyre e duan atë që është i plotë dhe i pa të meta. E duan atë i cili u bën mirë dhe nuk ju vjen e keqja prej tij. Edhe pse në të gjitha këto pika të cilat u përmendën e që njerëzit mund ta duan dikë për shkak të këtyre cilësive janë relative, mund të jenë të përkohshme. Dhe njerëzit megjithatë e duan, e çfarë ta merr mendja për Allahun e të gjitha këto cilësi i përfshin emri i Tij El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ .

Andaj siç kemi thënë edhe më herët tek emrat tjerë se roli i çdo emri të cilin e mësojmë, roli i tij themelor është që të na shtohet dashuria ndaj Allahut. Të na shtohet krenaria, ndjenja e privilegjit dhe nderit të cilin e kemi që Allahu na ka mundësuar që ti besojmë dhe ta adhurojmë.

Dhe në qoftë se përveç Kuranit marrim cilindo libër tjetër në botë i cili flet për ndonjë zot do të vërejmë se adhuruesit e këtyre zotërave nuk kanë ditur që të gënjejnë për zotërat e tyre në krahasim me atë që Allahu na ka mësuar neve realisht për vetën e Tij. Andaj edhe kur kanë dashur që ti lëvdërojnë zotërat e tyre nuk kanë ditur që të gënjejnë për ta ashtu siq Allahu na ka mësuar neve atë që realisht është për vetën e Tij. Dhe nuk po themi që zotërat e tyre janë realisht ashtu siq i kanë lavdëruar por edhe kur janë munduar që ti lëvdërojnë nuk kanë ditur që ta bëjnë një gjë të tillë ashtu sikurse na ka mësuar neve Allahu. Dhe kështu ti e kupton se ky lavdërim i Allahut dhe kjo njohje nuk është nga ne por Allahu na ka mësuar ta njohim Atë kështu. Dhe padyshim që kjo na e shton dashurinë për Allahun dhe poashtu nderin dhe privilegjin që e kemi që jemi adhurues të Allahut.

*2.* Gjithashtu nga ndikimi i këtij emri është se pasi që e kemi kuptuar se prej kuptimeve të Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ është se Allahu nuk ka të meta. Dhe përderisa nuk ka të meta dhe mangësi as fjalët e Tij nuk kanë të meta dhe mangësi dhe as ligji e as feja e Tij nuk ka të meta dhe mangësi prandaj i dorëzohemi plotësisht dhe jemi të bindur se tërë atë që jemi duke e bërë është në kulmin e saktësisë dhe vertetësisë.

Dhe poashtu prej reflektimeve praktike të këtij emri është që fillimisht tia pohojmë Allahut të gjitha ato të cilat ia ka pohuar vetës së Tij. Sa njerëz psh ka të cilët nuk e kanë kuptuar emrin e Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ sikurse duhet dhe si rezultat i kuptimit jo të drejtë të këtij emri kanë mohuar shumë cilësi të Allahut nga frika se në qoftë se ia pohojnë mund të jetë kjo ndonjë e metë për Allahun. Ndërsa ky emër i Allahut e siguron vazhdimisht se pohimi i këtyre emrave apo cilësive është i sigurtë ngase është sikurse i takon Allahut. Prandaj sa prej fraksioneve kanë mohuar qëndrimin mbi arsh duke thënë se në qoftë se themi se Allahu është mbi arsh i kemi përcaktuar Atij vend dhe e kemi bërë sikurse krijesat dhe dilema të tjera. Në qoftë se do ta kuptonin drejtë emrin e Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ dhe sa herë që themi El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ dhe themi se është mbi arsh nënkupton se është sikurse El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ dhe jo sikurse krijesat. Ose psh kanë mohuar kaderin e Tij, dijën e Tij dhe shumë të tjera e të cilat kanë ardhur si pasojë e keqkuptimit të emrit të Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ .
Andaj Allahu thotë: ﴾ لَيْسَكَُمِثْلِهِ شَُيْء وَُۖهُوَ اُلسَّمِيعُ اُلْبَصِيرُ ﴿ُ ١١
42:11 Asnjë send nuk është si Ai; Ai është Dëgjuesi, Shikuesi.

Dhe sikurse thonë dijetarët në këtë ajet fillimisht ka ardhur mohimi pra se nuk është i ngjajshëm askush me Allahun kurse pastaj ka ardhur pohimi me dy cilësi të cilat në esencë gjithë njerëzit i kanë se Ai është Dëgjuesi, Shikuesi për të treguar se pohimi i këtyre cilësive nuk nënkupton se është i ngjajshëm me Atë askush. Dhe ne pohojmë se Allahu dëgjon e edhe krijesat dëgjojnë por dëgjimi i Allahut nuk është sikurse dëgjimi i krijesave.

Pra nuk është askush i ngjajshëm sikurse Allahu në dëgjimin e Tij, shikimin e Tij, në qëndrimin e Tij mbi arsh në zbritjën e Tij në pjesën e tretë të natës në qiellin e dynjasë dhe poashtu as dora e Tij dhe as këmba e Tij nuk është e ngjajshme me askënd dhe të gjitha cilësitë të cilat na i ka mësuar Allahu dhe Muhamedi صلى الله عليه وسلم që ti pohojmë, ne i pohojmë lirshëm dhe komod dhe pa dilema e vesvese përmes kuptimit të drejtë të emrit të Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ . Ngase fillimisht e kemi pohuar se Allahu është i pa të meta dhe që sherri nuk vjen prej Tij dhe është pa mangësi dhe pastaj lirshëm themi se qëndron mbi arsh dhe zbret në në qiellin e dynjasë në pjesën e tretë të natës pa e kushëzuar me kushtëzime të kota dhe vesvese të shejtanit që i ka kushtëzuar të tjerët.

*3.* Dhe prej reflektimeve praktike të këtij emri të Allahut është që ta pastrojmë Atë nga çdo shoqërues e që Allahut nuk i takon të ketë shoqërues. Edhe idhujtarët në kohën e Muhamedit صلى الله عليه وسلم gjatë kohës së haxhit e thonin telbijën: Lebejk Allahume me lebejk... (Të përgjigjem ty o Allah...) ngase e kishin të trashëguar nga Ibrahimi alejhi selam mirëpo kur kanë ardhur te pjesa e telbijës Lebejke la sherike leke (vetëm Ty të përgjigjëm, Ti je i pa rival) kanë shtuar përveq atij shoqëruesi të cilin ti e ke përzgjedhur për vetën tënde për shoqërues të cilin ti e ke në dorë dhe ai nuk të ka ty në dorë. Kjo përmbajtje e telbijës së mushrikëve në krahasim me disa telbije në ditët e sotme të cilat i kanë disa mushrik është shumë e pastër dhe është shumë më afër teuhidit. Dhe megjithatë Allahu e ka shpallë atë si të ndytë, të pa pranuar dhe për këtë telbije vetëm për këtë pjesën përveq atij shoqëruesi këtë përjashtim të vogël të cilin në fund janë munduar ta përmirësojnë duke shtuar të cilin ti e ke në dorë dhe ai nuk të ka ty në dorë megjithatë për këtë janë bërë luftëra, mospajtime, konflikte të ndryshme ngase ka qenë shpifje për Allahun se ka përzgjedhur për vetën e Tij shoqërues. E çfarë ta merrë mendja për ata të cilët sot thonë jo: Lebejk Allahume me lebejk... (Të përgjigjem ty o Allah...) por i thonë Lebejke krejt dikujt tjetër psh Husein siç bën ai i hizbu-shejtanit dhe në mbrapa skenë e ka mbishkrimin Lebejke Husein. Dhe kështu as Ebu Lehebi nuk ka bërë. Dhe rrjedhimisht prej kësaj kuptojmë se më shumë kanë pasur teuhid mushkrikët se shijat e sotëm. Andaj a e pastrojnë këta Allahun nga çdo e metë. A e kuptojnë këta emrin e Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ padyshim se jo. Andaj Allahu të cilin ne e adhurojmë nuk është Allahu i tyre dhe as Allahu i tyre nuk është Allahu i jonë. Ashtu sikurse ka thënë imam Shafiu unë dhe Xhehm Ibn Safvani as në shahadet nuk e kemi Allahun e njëjtë. Ngase dikush i ka thënë imam Shafiut po së paku shahadetin e keni të njëjtë ngase edhe ai thotë لَاله اُلَ اُلله - La i lahe ila Allah, si ka mundësi që nuk e keni të njëjtin Allahu. Kurse ai është përgjigjur se unë them لَاله اُلَ اُلله  Nuk ka të adhuruar me të drejtë përveç Allahut i cili i ka emrat e bukur dhe cilësitë e plota, qëndron mbi arsh, një Allahu i cili don, urren, kënaqet, hidhërohet kurse ai e beson një Allah tjetër ngase kur thotë لَاله اُلَ اُلله  Nuk ka të adhuruar me të drejtë përveç Allahut e përmend një Allah (i cili nuk ka emra, ska cilësi, nuk cakton, nuk din etj).

Andaj nuk e cenon pastërtinë e Allahut, shoqërimi, shirku, kufri dhe pa edukata e askujt dhe Ai mbetet El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ mirëpo nga ana e robit mbetët se nuk e ka pastruar Allahun sa duhet dhe nuk e ka adhuruar Allahun me këtë emër El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ .
Apo ata të cilët i përshkruajnë Allahut fëmijë. A e kanë pastruar këta Allahun nga çdo e metë. Çfarë zoti është ai i cili ka fëmijë? Ka djalë që për tia falur njerëzve duhet ta mbyt djalin e vet si sakrific për pasuesit e tij e që pastaj ata të bëjnë gjynahe lirshëm kurse dikush ta mbys djalin e tij.
Çfarë zoti është ky? Andaj ashtu siq thotë Allahu në shumë sure e një prej tyre psh:

﴾ لََُ يَُسْبِقُونَهُُ بُِالْقَوْلُِ وَُهُم بُِأَمْرُِهُِ يَُعْمَلُونَُ ﴿ُ ٢٢ ﴾ وَقَالُوا اُتَّخَذَُ اُلرَّحْسَْمَٰنُُ وَُلَ دا سُُۖبْحَانَهُُ بَُۖلُْ عُِبَا دُ مُُّكْرَمُونَُ ﴿ُ ٢٢
21:26. E ata thanë: I Gjithëmëshirshmi ka fëmijë! Larg saj qoftë madhëria e Tij! Ja, ata janë robër të ndershëm! 21:27. Që nuk flasin para Tij, ata veprojnë me urdhrin e Tij.

Andaj çfarë nuk i kanë përshkruar Allahut? Se ka bija, se ka djalë se harron. I kanë bërë lloj lloj përshkrimesh mirëpo të gjitha këto i ka rrënuar emri i Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ .

Prandaj sa ka sot dhe ka pasur vazhdimisht përgjatë historisë njerëz të cilët kanë shpifur për Allahun e kanë cenuar pastërtinë e Tij përmes këtij emri El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ por gjithmonë ka mbetur dhe do të mbetet një grup i njerëzve të cilët duke e kuptuar drejt emrin e Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ dhe duke e madhëruar Allahun me këtë emër do të rrënojnë praktikisht të gjitha këto shpifje të cilat i janë adresuar Allahut. Dhe shpresojmë të jemi ne ata të cilët e kemi mbajtur të pastër besimin në Allahun dhe kuptimin e drejtë të emrit të Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ .

*4.* Gjithashtu prej reflektimeve praktike të këtij emri të Allahut është që meqense Allahu është i pastër në qenien e Tij por gjithashtu edhe në fjalët e Tij, se fjalët e Tij nuk kanë sherr dhe është i pastër në gjykimet e Tij dhe ato nuk kanë të meta e as mangësi. Andaj gjitha këto tani barti edhe tek qenia e Tij, fjalët e Tij, veprat e Tij e kështu me radhë. Andaj në qoftë se Allahu është El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ atëherë kërkesë e domosdoshme e këtij emri prej nesh është gjithashtu të jemi të bindur se sheriati (ligij) i Allahut nuk ka të meta. Dhe nuk ka sherr nga sheriati por vetëm hajr. Ai i cili mendon se ndonjë gjykim nga gjykimet e Allahut është i dëmshëm, i keq, jo i favorshëm, i padrejtë për njeriun ky njeri nuk e ka njohur Allahun si duhet. Ngase po ta kishte njohur Allahun se është El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ do ta kishte njohur poashtu se ligji i Tij është El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ ngase vjen nga Ai i cili është El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ . Nuk ka të meta në të dhe nuk ka kundërshtënie, kundërshtime dhe mospajtime në të dhe nuk ka nevojë për ndryshime në të. Ngase vjen nga dikush që është i Pastër nga çdo e metë. Dhe për këtë arsye nuk ka mundësi të ketë padrejtësi nëse gjykojmë me ligjin e Allahut. Ngase Allahu nuk i bën padrejtësi njerëzve me ligjin e Tij kosmologjik i cili është më i gjërë. Në ligjin e Allahut kosmologjik ndodhin shumë gjëra të cilat nuk ndodhin në ligjin e Tij sheriatik. Allahu përmes ligjit kosmologjik e ka lejuar kufrin ngase po të mos e kishte lejuar askush nuk do të kishte mundësi që të bënte kufr. E ka lejuar shirkun dhe e ka lënë të hapur mundësinë për të bërë shirk. Ngase po të mos e kishte lënë të hapur këtë mundësi a do të mund të kishte dikush mundësi ta bënte një gjë të tillë përkundër dëshirës së Allahut. Nuk do të kishte mundësi. Ngase nuk ndodhë asgjë në tokë dhe as në qiell pa lejen e Tij. Dhe poashtu kjo gjë vlen edhe për gjynahet tjera siç janë zinaja (amoraliteti), vjedhja etj. Mirëpo kjo është leje kosmologjike (e përgjithshme) dhe që nuk nënkupton dashurinë e Tij por nënkupton lejen e Tij dhe jo atë që Ai e dëshiron në kuptim të dashurisë. Andaj Allahu në ligjin e Tij kosmologjik ka lejuar shumë gjëra dhe megjithatë as në këtë ligj kosmologjik nuk vjen sherri prej Tij. E çfarë ta merr mendja në ligjin sheriatik që është shumë më i ngushtë dhe aty është përmbledhur vetëm ajo çka Ai e don. A ka mundësi pra që prej Tij të vjen sherri. Nuk ka mundësi kurrë. Dhe njerëzit megjithatë kanë mendim të keq për Allahun dhe mendojnë se zbatimi i sheriatit mund të jetë i dëmshëm, mund të jetë sherr mund të jetë... e kështu me radhë. Mirëpo ne e kemi obligim që ta madhërojmëë Allahun me emrin El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ duke e adhuruar Allahun dhe duke zbatuar sheriatin e Tij së paku aty ku kemi mundësi (ne vetën tone, në familjet tona, ndërmjet vete) dhe duke qenë të bindur vazhdimisht se kjo është zgjidhja më e mirë e mundshme dhe më ideale dhe e vetmja e sukseshme dhe e dobishme që kanë mundësi ta arrijnë ndonjëherë njerëzit në fytyrë të tokës.

*5.* Gjithashtu prej formave të adhurimit të Allahut me emrin e Tij El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ është që të pastrojmë zemrat tona dhe mendjet tona nga çdo mendim i keq për Allahun. Ngase në qoftë se Ai është i Pastër të gjitha veprimet e Tij në raport me neve janë të pastra dhe kështu duhet të kthehen të pastra. Nuk ka mundësi që diqka nga ana e Tij të vjen e pastër kurse nga ana e jonë të shkon diqka e njollosur sikurse mund të jetë mendimi i keq për Allahun. Andaj çdo gjë që Allahu gjykon për robërit e Tij është në të mirën e tyre. Por nganjeherë duhet ta prekë me diqka ngase kështu është ligji i Allahu në tokë. Dhe kështu edhe njerëzit në jetën e kësaj bote veprojnë vet me atë të cilën e bëjnë dhe e kuptojnë këtë si gjë të domosdoshme. Psh Veturat që prodhohen a prodhohen që të lëvizin apo që të rrinë në një vend. Qëllimi final i veturës është që të lëviz ngase në qoftë se qëndron vetëm i ndalur është i prishur. Andaj qëllimi dhe objektivi kryesor nga prodhimi i veturës është që të lëviz por megjithatë ka i janë vendosur edhe frejtë që të ndalet. Në qoftë e krahason frenin që shërben për të ndalur veturën me qëllimin final se për qka është prodhuar vetura e që është lëvizja këto dy gjëra janë në kundërshtim dhe mospërputhje. Dhe themi se duhet të jetë diqka që të ndalet ngase në qoftë se ecë gjithmonë dëmton.
Nganjëhere duhet ta ndalim veturën. Andaj edhe njeriu në qoftë se gjithmonë është shëndosh përplaset diku dhe për këtë arsye duhet ta ngadalsojmë apo ta frenojmë më sëmundje. Poashtu në qoftë se njeriu është gjithmonë i pasur kjo i bën dëm dhe ndonjëherë duhet të frenohet me ndonjë sprovë. Andaj ky freni është vetëm që të stabilizohet lëvizja (ecja) kurse në eseënce ti vazhdon dhe lëviz. Andaj Allahu na ka vendosur frej nga urtësia e Tij për të na sprovuar në aspekte të ndryshme që të ecim drejtë dhe mirë kah Allahu. Dhe këta frej ndonjëherë kur të ndalin e vëren se sa dobia realizohet. Dhe këtë ose e kupton në atë moment ose e kupton më vonë. Së paku në ditën e gjykimit kur të prezantohet se në qoftë se nuk do të frenoheshe në ndonjë vend ku je frenuar do të kishe shkuar diku ku nuk do të ishte mirë për ty. Dhe pastaj ti do të kishe dashur që të kishe qenë më shpesh i frenuar. Andaj nuk ka asnjë gjykim i cili i vjen robit nga ana e Allahut e që mund të shërbej si mendim i keq për Allahun. E kuptuam ne këtë apo jo. Andaj emri i Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ sikurse emrat e tjerë të Allahut na mësojnë që të kemi mendim të mirë për Allahun edhe në kohën e sprovave. Kështu që krahas sprovave dhe telasheve nëpër të cilat po kalon ky umet nuk guxojmë që të kemi mendim të keq për Allahun se Allahu e len këtë umet pa e ndihmuar. Dhe gjithashtu nga mendimi i keq për Allahun dhe keqkuptimi i emrit të Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ është që njeriu të ketë mëdyshje në shpërblimin për veprat të cilat i bën. Allahu është i pastër nga kjo e metë që të bën ty zullum (padrejtësi) apo që të mos shpërblej për atë që ti e bën. E mejdane të tjera të shumta të cilat nënkuptojnë të pastruarit e Allahut nga çdo e mendim i keq.

*6.* Dhe poashtu mendimi i keq për Allahun dhe keqkuptimi i emrit të Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ është të mendojmë se Allahu i ka krijuar njerëzit pa qëllim. Prandaj adhurimi i Allahut dhe zbatimi i urdhërave dhe kërkesave të Tij është një zbërthim praktik i mendimit të mirë për Të. Sepse ata të cilët nuk falen kanë mendim të keq për Allahun. Ai i cili mendon se Allahu e ka sjellë në këtë botë vetëm që të ushqehet dhe të pijë ai nuk e ka njohur Allahun mirë dhe ka problem dhe defekt në besim. Në qoftë se ti nuk vepron ndonjë gjë pa ndonjë qëllim atëherë duhet që ta pastrojmë Allahun së paku nga ajo që vetës tonë nuk kemi dëshirë tia mveshim e të themi se veprojmë pa ndonë qëllim.

*7.* Nga ajo që ia vlen të theksohet është se duhet që edhe veprat tona të cilat ia kushtojmë Allahut të jenë të pastra ngase Ai është i Pastër. Pra të jenë të pastra nga shirku, syefaqësia dhe nga çdo gjë që e njollos këtë adhurim. Prandaj edhe vetë Pejgamberi صلى الله عليه وسلم shpesh herë në namaz e që është kulmi i adhurimit në aspekt praktik e ka adhuruar Allahun në ruku duke e përmendur emrin e Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ duke thënë: سُبُّو ح قُُدُّ س رَُبُّ اُلمَلَئِكَةِ وَُُارُّوحُُِ I Madhërishëm dhe i Shenjtë është Zoti i melaikeve dhe i Xhibrilit.
Ka transmetime se ka thënë kështu edhe në sexhde por më e shpeshta ka qenë në ruku. Andaj sikurse melaiket kanë adhurim kualitativ dhe adhurim cilësor të lartë ndaj Allahut edhe ne të tentojmë që të kemi adhurim të tillë ndaj Allahut. Kualitativ në kuptim të aktivitetit (nuk lodhemi) sikurse melaiket të cilat nuk mërziten kurrë nga adhurimi i Allahut. Andaj pjesë e këtij kualiteti është që mos të mërzitemi kurrë nga namaz, mos të mërzitemi kurrë nga përmendja e Allahut. Këtë na e mëson emri i Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ . Gjithashtu mos ta përziejmë këtë adhurim me asnjë njollë qoftë ajo e shirkut, syefaqësisë apo të shpërqëndrimit (shëtitjës së mendimeve në namaz) etj dhe që të jetë e pastër dhe vetëm për Allahun ashtu siq është i Pastër Allahu që ne ia kushtojmë veprat tona. Andaj kur ti e din se Allahu është El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ I Pastër dhe je duke e pregatitur ndonjë vepër që tia dorëzosh Atij kurse vepra nuk është e pastër sikurse duhet. A është e përshtatshme për tiu dorëzuar dikujt që është i Pastër ? Padyshim se jo. Dhe kjo pastërti e adhurimeve tona duhet të filloj nga zemra e jonë. Që fillimisht ta kemi zemrën e pastër që është qendra e kontrollit dhe qendra e dërgimit të adhurimeve ndaj Allahut e pastaj gjuhën tonë. Dikush i cili e fëlliq gjuhën e tij duke folur fjalë të ndryshme të fëlliqura, përgojim etj.
A do të jetë pastaj kjo gjuhë e përshtatshme për ta madhëruar emrin e Allahut që është El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ ? Nuk është e përshtatshme. Andaj emri i Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ na mëson që ta pastrojmë edhe gjuhën tonë.
Ngase me këtë gjuhë pas një kohe të caktuar do të themi: الُْحَمْدُ لُِلَّهِ رَُبِّ اُلْعَالَمِينَُ - Falënderimi i takon All-llahut, Zotit të botëve! Andaj nuk është e përshtatshme që kjo gjuhë e cila deri në këtë moment ka ofenduar, ka fyer kurse tani ta madhëron atë që është El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوُْسُُ Jo, atëherë edhe gjuha e cila e madhëron dhe e adhuron Allahun me emrin El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْسُُ edhe ajo është mirë që të jetë e pastër konform dhe në përputhje pastërtinë e asaj që na e mëson emri i Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْس . Gjithashtu sytë tonë, veshët tonë dhe tërë qenia jonë të jetë maksimalisht e pastër në momentin kur qëndrojmë para Allahut. Andaj sikurse ka thënë Ibn Kajimi se robi i Allahut i ka dy qëndrime kryesore para Allahut. Njërën e ka në këtë botë në namaz kurse tjetrën e ka në botën tjetër kur të jep llogarinë. Kush e ka të pastër dhe në rregull qëndrimin e tij para Allahut në këtë botë do ti bëhet i pastër dhe i rregullt dhe i sigurt qëndrimi i tij para Allahut në Ditën e Gjykimit. Ndërsa kush e njollos në këtë botë qëndrimin para Allahut dhe ka të meta dhe mangësi në këtë qëndrim i bartet kjo e metë, mangësi dhe pasiguri në Ditën e Qëndrimit para Allahut. Andaj kush dëshiron që nesër te këtë takim të pastër me Allahun le të bëjë në këtë botë raporte të pastra me Allahun. Dhe të pastra në këtë kontekst nënkupton në të gjitha aspektet e adhurimit duke filluar nga gjymtyrët e tij siç janë zemra, gjuha dhe të gjitha gjymtyrë tjera përmes të cilave e adhurojmë Allahun.

*8.* Poashtu nga përfitimet praktike te cilat i marrim nga ky emër është se në qoftë se e kemi kuptuar se Allahu është i pa të meta dhe se prej Tij nuk vjen sherri edhe ne duhet të mundohemi që maksimalisht të lirohemi nga të metat që Allahu ka kërkuar nga ne të lirohemi prej tyre. Ne padyshim se nuk mund të jemi superior. Ngase pa të meta është vetëm Allahu. Mirëpo njeriu duhet që vazhdimisht të punoj në atë drejtim që ti evitoj dhe të largoj të metat e tij.
Andaj sa herë që besimtari e kujton emrin e Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْس duhet tia përkujtoj vetës së tij se ai është adhurues i Atij që është El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْس dhe se ai nuk duhet të jetë deponi e të metave dhe bërllogjeve të ndryshme kurse në anënt tjetër të pretendon se e adhuron Allahun që është El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْس . Dhe për këtë arsye tenton vazhdimisht që ta liroj veten e vet nga këto të meta dhe mangësi. Të mundohet të jetë i plotë në diturinë e tij (që mos të ketë informata të mangeta por edhe një mesele në qoftë se e din ta dij atë si duhet dhe ta din të plotë dhe pa mangësi ashtu sikurse duhet), ngase edhe ky është refletktim praktik i emrit të Allahut El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْس . Pastaj të mundohemi vazhdimisht që askush mos të dëmtohet nga ana e jonë dhe të mos sheh sherr prej neve ngase Allahu të cilin ne e adhurojmë përkundër mundësisve të cilat i ka nuk bën sherr. Dhe përkundër asaj që askush nuk mund ta marrë atë në përgjegjësi. Mëgjithatë Allahu nuk bën zullum ngase ia ka ndaluar atë vetë së Tij. Dhe kjo ia ka ndaluar nuk do të thotë se ka qenë duke e bërë një gjë të tillë dhe ia ka ndaluar por për të na treguar se Ai nuk e bën një gjë të tillë. Dhe a kush që e merr Allahun në përgjegjësi? Askush. Kurse ne do të merremi në përgjegjësi dhe do të pyetemi për këtë sherre dhe zullume dhe përsëri jemi duke bërë gjëra të tilla!?..

Andaj nga dobitë dhe reflektimet praktike të cilat i nxjerrim nga ky emër i Allahut është që edhe ne maksimalisht të mundohemi maksimalisht të jemi të pastër nga mangësitë dhe të metat në çdo aspekt të cilin kemi mundësi dhe gjithashtu të ruhemi që askush mos të pëson nga sherri i jonë qoftë nga sherri i gjuhës tonë apo gjymtyrëe tona në përgjithsi, apo nga sherri i pozitave tona, i pasurisë tonë dhe nga çkado që Allahu na ka begatuar me të. Të mundohemi gjithmonë të jemi në shërbim të njerëzve për të mirë. Dhe njerëzit të kenë vetëm dobi nga ne. Dhe në qoftë se nuk kemi mundësi tu japim dhe tu ofrojmë dobi atëherë së paku mos tu bëjmë sherr.

E lusim Allahun që ti ushen zemrat tona me njohje ndaj Tij dhe të na mundëson që ta adhurojmë Allahun ashtu sikurse na ka mësuar Allahu përmes emrit të tij El-Kudus  اَلْقُدُّوْس duke e pastruar Allahun me adhurimet tona nga çdo mundësi për të bërë sherr, nga çdo e metë dhe mangësi dhe poashtu të përfitojmë nga ky emër këto përfitime të cilat i kanë përmendur dijetarët.

----------


## Selma*

*Kuptimi i emrit es-Selam*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhYbpJf51CM


Seria e ligjeratave *'Ta njohim Allahun'* nga hoxhe Enis Rama, tani me format dhe organizim te ri te tekstit ne PDF. Pervec formes tekstuale ligjeratat gjithashtu jane edhe ne formen Video dhe Audio.
Per me shume vizitoni linkun e meposhtem:

http://www.facebook.com/hoxheenisram...75251199284284

----------


## Selma*

*Kuptimi i emrit el-Mu`min*






Tekstin e shkruar ne formatin PDF, mund ta shkarkoni direkt nga linku...

https://www.facebook.com/hoxheenisra...75251199284284

----------


## Selma*

Tekstin e shkruar ne formatin PDF, mund ta shkarkoni direkt nga linku...

https://www.facebook.com/hoxheenisra...75251199284284

----------


## klajdi wolf

*Dobite e shumta ndaj dhikrit ndaj Allahut*

Skedarët e Bashkëngjitur 159616

*1- Perkujtuesi i Allahut eshte me i larti dhe me i vlefshmi tek Ai.
2- Kopshtet e xhenetit mbillen me dhiker sa me shum dhiker aq me shum peme.
3- As nje veper tjeter nuk ka shperblimin dhe miresine e dhikrit.
4- Dhikri e siguron njeriun nga te harruarit e Allahut (sepse e ke gjithmon ne mendje Ate)
5- Dhikri eshte adhurimi me i lehte per besimtarin sepse nuk obligon abdesin,behet shtrir ne kembe duke ecur
6- Personi qe ben dhiker ka drit ne dunja,ne varr,ne uren e siratit dhe asgje nuk e ndricon zemren sikur dhikri ndaj Allahut te Madheruar.
7- Njeriut qe ben dhiker ju ka dhene kapitali me i cmuar dhe atij i eshte hapur dera per tek Allahu Zoti i Gjithesise.
8- Ne zemren e robit ka te meta dhe farferi te cilat i mbyll vetem dhikri.
9- Dhikri e zgjon zemren nga gjumi dhe dembelija dhe e bie ate ne vete.
10-Perkujtuesi i Allahut qendron shum afer me Allahun dhe Ai eshte bashke me te (njeriun).

11- Dhikri qe njeriu ben do ta perkujtoje ate tek Zoti i tij ne castet me te veshtira.
12- Do ta beje njeriun te njohur dhe te afert me Zotin e tij.
13- Dhikri do ta shpetoje njeriun nga denimi i zjarrit.
14- Dhikri behet shkak per zbritjen e qetesise.
15- Dhikri ndihmon gjuhen te jete e angazhuar e te mos kete koh te meret me pergojime e pune te tjera te ulta.
16- Kuvendet e dhikrit jane kuvendet e engjeve.
17- Dhikri e lumturon ate qe e ben por edhe ate qe shoqerohet me te.
18- Dhikri do ta siguroje njeriun prej trishtimit diten e gjykimit.
19- Nese dhikri behet ne vetmi dhe shoqerohet me qarje behet shkak qe personi te futet nen hijen e arshit te Allahut te Madheruar.
20- Ate qe Allahu jep per perkujtuesin nuk e jep per lutesin.*

Shkeputur nga libriShiu i rrembyer i fjales se mire
Autor: Ibn Kajim el Xheuzi

----------


## Selma*

*13 - Kuptimi i emrit El-Muhejmin - Enis Rama* 





https://www.facebook.com/hoxheenisra...75251199284284

----------


## Selma*

https://www.facebook.com/hoxheenisra...75251199284284

----------


## Selma*

https://www.facebook.com/hoxheenisra...75251199284284

----------


## Selma*

Tekstin e shkruar ne formatin PDF, mund ta shkarkoni direkt nga linku...

https://www.facebook.com/hoxheenisra...75251199284284

----------


## Besoja

Ne dore te ALL-LLAHUT jemi te gjithe.

----------


## Selma*

https://www.facebook.com/hoxheenisra...75251199284284

----------

